# Cataclysm - Schafft Blizzard neue Euphorie?



## Aerias (25. August 2009)

Moin buffedler,
nachdem Blizzard auf der Blizzcon die nächste Erweiterung "Cataclysm" angekündigt hat und erste Details wie die Nutzung des Phasingsystems zur Fortführung der Warcraft Lore preisgegen hat: Werden sie endlich wieder eine Euphorie insbesondere bei den "Hardcore Gamern" erreichen?
Nach den letzten Addons inklusive deren Patches, insbesondere WOTLK, waren sehr viele Spieler (ich inklusive) sehr über die den Verlauf des Raidcontents enttäuscht. Wo in BC das PvP zur massentauglichen Equipfarm wurde, ist es in WOTLK das PvE geworden. Hardmodes sind zwar schön und gut, aber sie bieten längst keinen so großen Reiz wie ein guter Progress.
Deshalb die Frage an euch: Wird Blizzard mit Cataclysm die Wünsche der Community erfüllen und so endlich wieder eine Euphorie entfachen?

MfG,
Aerias

P.S.: SuFu benutzt: nix gefunden


----------



## Mirodian (25. August 2009)

ICh freu mich drauf.
Sieht wirklich so aus als würde Blizzard was neues zu machen und nicht einfach nur nen neuen Kontinent und 10 weitere Level dran zu klatschen. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt wie es dann am Ende wird bestimmt super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG
Mirodian


----------



## Kawock (25. August 2009)

Ich glaube Blizzard muss mit dem nächsten Addon den Vogel abschließen, sonst haben sie ein paar Spieler weniger. WotLK war nicht so der Burner. Wir werden sehen... wenn nicht heißt es dann, nach 5 Jahren, Good Bye World of Warcraft, auch für mich!


----------



## Belphega (25. August 2009)

Die werdn wahrscheinlich den alten Raidcontent auf 85 anheben.
Die ganzen WotLK & BC-Starter werdn dann ein richtig tolles Addon habn, die ganzen Spieler die seit Classic dabei sind dürfn sich dann die nächste Kloschüssel zum entleeren suchen.

Ragnaros & Onyxia "anheben"?
Wie einfallslos is Blizzard eigentlich geworden..

Die Instanzen vom letzten Patch sind ein Witz - Bosse ohne Trash, warum stehn nicht einfach getarnte Kisten rum die man nur noch finden und looten muss?
Und jetz wird der alte Content angehoben. Wie Naxx grad eben.. ich werd keinen Fuß in die "wiederauferstandene" Form setzen.
__

Ich bin maßlos enttäuscht vom Verlauf.
Und anstatt dass die Helden ne neue Klasse bringen, bekommen wir Tauradine.


Ich wünsch den ganzen Spielern, die schon 5 Jahre dabei sind, viel Spaß mit Cataclysm.. *hust*


----------



## Stevesteel (25. August 2009)

den werde ich haben, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerias (25. August 2009)

Ok, ich muss definitiv bei einer Sache zustimmen. Holy Cows bringen mich jetzt schon zum kotzen.
Die Anhebung von Oldsql Contentteilen auf höhere level finde ich persönlich Reizvoll, da so alter Erinnerungen wieder wachgerufen werden, wie z.B. der erste Raggi kill, den man so evtl nochmal neu erleben kann. Jedoch sollte man dieses Mittel in maßen Anwenden. Ein Classic WoW Reloaded wäre die größte Enttäuschung des... Überhaupt. Aber ich denke besonders mit den Loreelementen Deathwing und Azshara sollte Blizzard schon etwas mehr aus den Ärmeln schütteln^^


----------



## Belphega (25. August 2009)

Mirodian schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich so aus als würde Blizzard was neues zu machen und nicht einfach nur nen neuen Kontinent und 10 weitere Level dran zu klatschen.



Ein Kontinent ist was neues.
__

Jetzt zerstören sie den alten Kontinent um ihm nen neuen Look zu verpassen.
Grafisch bleibt er gleich schlecht. 5 Level werden dazugeklatscht.
2 neue Klassen -> okay -> aber Die Zusammenstellung diverser Völkerklassen sind einfach nur bäh ._.

Ich bekomm Kopfweh wenn ich dran denk.
Wenn Blizzard sich da nicht noch irgendwas überlegt, stell ich mir vor dass zahlreiche Classic-Spieler die Schnauze voll habn.

Jetz habn wir Naxx schon zum 2ten Mal - sogar in ner scheiß Ausführung - raiden dürfen.
Und jetzt kommt der Pre-BC Content wieder? .. Also wenn sie glauben so den 60er-Kult zurückzubringen, dann hilft wohl echt nur noch der Spielwechsel..


----------



## Belphega (25. August 2009)

Aerias schrieb:


> Oldsql Contentteilen auf höhere level finde ich persönlich Reizvoll, da so alter Erinnerungen wieder wachgerufen werden, wie z.B. der erste Raggi kill, den man so evtl nochmal neu erleben kann. Jedoch sollte man dieses Mittel in maßen Anwenden. Ein Classic WoW Reloaded wäre die größte Enttäuschung des...



Vergleiche mal

Stufe 60, schwache Zauber, kultige Setteile, keine Belfen und Goblins, keine Paladine, 40 Mann, Prequests

mit

Stufe 85, lachhaft starke Zauber, nachgeworfene Setteile, Belfen und Goblins, Hordepaladine, 5 10 und 25 Mann,..?

Da isn Ragi-Kill gleich spannend wie ein Kel Kill.
Es wird MC, BWL und Ony-Randomraids geben, wie auch für Naxx und Archa.
Ui wahrscheinlich auch noch in nonhero und hero. mit Hardmode.
Die Hydraxianer, die alten T-Sets, die alten Legendarys -> Der Content ist weg.
Gleich schnell wie Naxx aus den Pestländern verschwunden ist.


----------



## Thimothy (25. August 2009)

Ich denke nicht das dies einfallslos ist, eher gehört viel Idee und ebenso Mut dazu so einen "Umbau" der alten Welt zu machen.




Belphega schrieb:


> Ich wünsch den ganzen Spielern, die schon 5 Jahre dabei sind, viel Spaß mit Cataclysm.. *hust*




Auch ich werde den haben, mit Sicherheit!

Danke


----------



## kalonie129 (25. August 2009)

oh man klar aber die Allis kriegen Shami nachgeworfen aber motzen das die Horde Palas gekriegt hat du bist ja geil ^^


----------



## kid666 (25. August 2009)

Also ich bin auch mehr als enttäuscht über Catalysm,
Hab zwar auch erst 2 Monate vor WotLk mit WoW Angefangen aber die alten Raid Instanzen mitgemacht....
Die alte welt so zu verhunzen sollte bestraft und mit dem Tode bestraft werden.

Zudem wird es mit sichherheit zu sehr vielen Banns kommen, da viele leute nun in der Alten welt hinfliegen werden wo sie nicht hindürfen etc.
Blizzard regt sich auf wenn wir z.B. versuchen nach Mount Hyjal, IF Flugfeld etc kommen, nun machen sie es sogar möglich?! ololol!

Gnom Priester - Taure Pala - Zwerg Schamane?  hmmm..... muss man nicht wirklich was zu sagen, was mir aber noch aufgefallen ist,

Im Trailer sieht man eine Gnom Pristerin (Disziplin geskillt)  mit dem T7/7,5er set.... wird es auch released werden und nenn t sich dann T10?

Ich finde zudem, dass Blizz die sachen alle viel zu shcnell raushaut... mit Patch 3.2 hatten nimmal 50% der WoW'ler Ulduar CLear!

Meine Ehrliche meinung...

Hört auf Blizz


Freue mich schon wieder auf die ganzen Bugs, Serverabstürze etc


----------



## Holy-Shield (25. August 2009)

ihr wisst aber schon das Ragnaros etc. neu kommt und er probiert aus dem Weltenbaum Asche zu machen und er bestimmt durch die Weltenexplosion nicht gerade schwächer geworden ist durch die ganze Lava.
Außerdem kommen auch die anderen Elementarlords sprich: in Skywall der Vater von Prinz Donneraan, Dann in deepholm erdenlord firelands bei Hyial Ragnaros und im Abssyl maw Der Wasserlord also nur alter conten nicht ganz.... und Ony wird auch nur wegen dem Jubiläum kommen


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (25. August 2009)

Ich bin bei der neuen Erweiterung noch sehr skeptisch. Zum einen, weil nun wieder sehr viel neues an Stoff kommt um Spieler zu stärken etc. Es wird etwas verworrener, wie man so am besten Skillt und was man alles an Attributen braucht. Außerdem wird das Spiel, in meinen Augen, einfach viel zeit intensiver gestaltet. Die Spieler müssen mehr Zeit in das Spiel stecken um auch wirklich gut zu sein. Das Freischalten von all diesen Extrafunktionen ist da nur ein Beispiel. Genau genommen fängt es ja schon beim Leveln an: Die Zeitspanne bis man Stufe 85 erreicht hat wird lang. ... Toll...

Nun ja, es wird sich Zeigen, wenn es raus ist. Im moment ist alles weitere nur pure Spekulation.


----------



## Freyen (25. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Jetzt zerstören sie den alten Kontinent um ihm nen neuen Look zu verpassen.
> Grafisch bleibt er gleich schlecht. 5 Level werden dazugeklatscht.
> 2 neue Klassen -> okay -> aber Die Zusammenstellung diverser Völkerklassen sind einfach nur bäh ._.



Wenn sie schon die alten Kontinente verwüsten, glaube ich kaum, dass sie bei so einer Rundumüberarbeitung die Grafik so lassen wie sie ist. Azeroth wird bestimmt auf Northrend-Niveau angehoben. 

Die neuen Rassen find ich klasse (*pssst* auch wenn das das erste Mal sein wird, dass ich der Horde untreu werde *pssst*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), bei den Tauradinen dreht sich mir allerding auch ein wenig der Magen um... Noch schlimmer ist es aber mit UD-Huntern, iwi find ich die schlimmer als Leuchtkühe 

Ob Blizz es bis zu einer Massen-Euphorie schafft bleibt abzuwarten. Alle diejenigen, die jetzt noch weinen werden es antesten und dann entscheiden. Dass sie die Lore in eine so unerwartete Richtung weiterführen, finde ich persönlich klasse.


----------



## Herr Blizzard (25. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ein Kontinent ist was neues.
> __
> 
> Jetzt zerstören sie den alten Kontinent um ihm nen neuen Look zu verpassen.
> Grafisch bleibt er gleich schlecht. 5 Level werden dazugeklatscht.





Hä, welches WoW spielst du eigentlich? Die alten 2 Kontinente waren die ansehnlichsten und nicht umsonst kam Nordend und die Scherbenwelt bei den Spielern nicht so gut an wie die alte Welt.




			
				Belphega schrieb:
			
		

> Ragnaros & Onyxia "anheben"?
> Wie einfallslos is Blizzard eigentlich geworden..



Hier hat Blizzard wohl auf die Community gehört. Wie oft hab ich schon in diversen WoW Foren gelesen, dass sie den alten Content neu aufgelegt bekommen wollen.


----------



## Mikesniper (25. August 2009)

Also ich bin der Meinung das Wow:C nen Lückenstopfer ist und das Bliz das Addon vorgezogen hat wegen der neuen Konkurrenz die jetzt auf den Markt kommt wie z.B. Aion, Star Trek Online oder Star Wars: The Old Republic.
Da muss etwas mehr kommen sonst rennen die meisten Leute weg.
Überlegt doch mal was bietet WoW nach 5 Jahren denn jetzt noch?
Ok, Bliz bringt jetzt 2 neue Völker, erweitert die Klassenfähigkeiten der alten Rassen und verändert erheblich das Spielsystem, aber was richtig neues sehe ich nicht.
Es wird so kommen wie mit BC und WotLk, man kommt auf Level 85 an und spoolt dann wieder seine Dailyroutine ab.
Naja, schauen wir mal was das wird. Ich lass mich gern postiv überraschen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (25. August 2009)

Herr schrieb:


> Hier hat Blizzard wohl auf die Community gehört. Wie oft hab ich schon in diversen WoW Foren gelesen, dass sie den alten Content neu aufgelegt bekommen wollen.



Ich glaub aber nicht dass es so von der Community gewunschen war.

Dass BC- und WotLk-Starter gern mal den neuen Content richtig spielen würden war klar.
Aber die langjährigen Classicspieler wissen, dass die Belebung des alten Contents niemals an den alten Content rankommen wird.

Naxx40 war auch noch so ne kleine Spiel-Ära.
Alleine da drin den Trash zu legen war schon ein kleiner innerer Erfolgsjauler.
Und was is daraus geworden? Eine Instanz die man auch zu siebt machn kann - in 2 Stunden - mit Erfolgstaktiken ^^

Ich wär traurig wenn Ragnaros von 10 Randomleuten gelegt wird und das alte "Wir haben MC clear!!!111elf" zu einem "Lol.. Ragi is ja voll easymode" wird (:


----------



## Sapper13 (25. August 2009)

Ich wäre dafür das Blizzard Phaseweise die Leute mit ihren unkonkreten Spekulationsfragen gänzlich aus dem Spiel bannt, zwar damit die Zahl der Spieler von 11 Mio auf 10,5 Mio senkt uns aber damit eine Menge gejammer und pseudosugestivfragerei erspart.

Was meint ihr? Wäre das gut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder bin ich hier der Einzige der in den Tagen nach der Ankündigung von Cataclysm schon wieder einen "es ist zu leicht und hoffentlich wirds wieder schwer thread entdeckt"?

Du willst ne schwere Aufgabe?

Pass auf ich hab was für dich. Nimm einen 30 Meter langen Barren? Du weisst was ein Barren ist? Das beim Sport dieser lange Holzbalken. Dann nimmst du eine 5 Meter lange Birke und fasst so so mittig das Du wenn Du dich am Anfang des Balken hinstellst schön das gleichwicht hällst.

Dann befestigen wir an deinem rechten und linken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jeweils 10 Kilo Eisengewichte (Du bist ja paladin und darfst mit Eisen und so hantieren). Nun musst Du auf die andere Seite und gleichzeitig Yoggi aus Ulduar killen. Wir haben Dir vor die Brust einen TFT geschnallt und links auf die Birke eine G13 sowie rechts einen Trackball (bist ja progamer damit kommste klar). Jeder Schaden den Du abbekommst leitet Strom in die Eisenkugeln.

Tja das dürfte zwar immer noch so leicht sein, das Du dein Account immer noch unterschwellig verkaufen möchtest um hier Stimmung zu machen, aber die Szene ist es allemal wert dabei zu bleiben.

Der Erfolg heißt übriegens: Mach ihm den Glockenstoss: Bekommste aber keine Erfolgspunkte für aber den Titel Pipstimmenmeisterer der Glöcknerei und Du bekommst ein Episches Reittier dazu. Es ist ein Entenschwimmring in Wowereitrosa :-D

Grüße

Sapper


----------



## Herr Blizzard (25. August 2009)

Mikesniper schrieb:


> Also ich bin der Meinung das Wow:C nen Lückenstopfer ist und das Bliz das Addon vorgezogen hat wegen der neuen Konkurrenz die jetzt auf den Markt kommt wie z.B. Aion, Star Trek Online oder Star Wars: The Old Republic.
> Da muss etwas mehr kommen sonst rennen die meisten Leute weg.



Ähh, Aion kommt nächsten Monat und das neue Addon? Hmmm, Mitte-Ende nächsten Jahres?




Mikesniper schrieb:


> Überlegt doch mal was bietet WoW nach 5 Jahren denn jetzt noch?
> Ok, Bliz bringt jetzt 2 neue Völker, erweitert die Klassenfähigkeiten der alten Rassen und verändert erheblich das Spielsystem, aber was richtig neues sehe ich nicht.



Den Satz finde ich extrem geil und widersprüchlig.


----------



## Exhumedx (25. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Die werdn wahrscheinlich den alten Raidcontent auf 85 anheben.
> Die ganzen WotLK & BC-Starter werdn dann ein richtig tolles Addon habn, die ganzen Spieler die seit Classic dabei sind dürfn sich dann die nächste Kloschüssel zum entleeren suchen.
> 
> Ragnaros & Onyxia "anheben"?
> ...




Jap und zweiter Post auch Jap.


----------



## doncarloso (25. August 2009)

Guten Morgen,

da ich zu denen gehöre, die mit lvl 39 noch durch Stranglethorne gestapft sind (World of Walking) werde ich mir das Add-on definitv holen.

Ich will endlich in der Alten Welt fliegen.

viele Grüße
Don


----------



## Taulo (25. August 2009)

Hallo  Leute  .

Nun jammert doch nicht schon wieder rumm bevor es losgeht. 

Die Blizzies machen dass schon, keine Frage.

Und eins ist ja wohl klar .

Es wird auch bis dahin kein besseres Game geben. 

Auch Aion nicht .


----------



## Noname0815 (25. August 2009)

Dass das Spiel etwas umgestaltet werden musste war klar. Viele alte Instanzen gammeln vor sich hin, in vielen Questgebieten herrscht Totentanz. So kommt mal wieder etwas Pepp rein.

Nun werden alte Innis wieder aufgepeppt (Schattenfang, Todesminen, Ony). Das ist ja das, was viele wollten. Ich würde mir auch mal wieder wünschen, dass Kara nicht blos ein Funraid ist...

Was mir nun absolut nicht gefällt ist, dass manche Klassen für die Rassen freigeschaltet werden. Was haben Tauren mit Paladinen zu tun? Oder Zwerge mit Schamanen? Hier wird die Story total umgemuddelt und vermurkst. Was kommt noch? Druiden für Gnome und wir sehen Baby-Teddies tanken? Hier würde ich sagen: Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten!


----------



## C0deX (25. August 2009)

Blizz macht alles richtig aus Wirtschaftlicher Sicht. Das Spiel wird immer weniger Zeit aufwendig und Casual tauglicher, was auch nicht unbedingt falsch ist denn die breite Masse der Spieler sind eben Casuals auch wenn ich mich persönlich nicht dazu zähle. Wotlk war optisch ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, die Anpassung(mit Zerstörung) des alten Kontinents bringt viel Neues auch für Leute die seit Beginn spielen. Blizz hört auf die Spieler und arbeitet daran, Ony auf 80 gehoben - > 99% der Leute Jubeln denn das war für viele der erste Raid und ein langer langer Wunsch!​
Fliegen auf dem alten Kontinent, super finden das auch 99% es wurde ja schon oft gefordert.​
Gobbos die schon immer zu Horde gehörten schließen sich nun auch endlich an, Ally bekommt Worge was auch interessant ist. Horde braucht keine „homoerotischen" Palas mehr spielen wenn sie nicht wollen, sehr gut und danke auch wenn ich persönlich nicht rerollen werde..​
Dancestudio lange angekündigt nun wird es kommen.​
Spieler kommen relativ schnell an Ausrüstung und so haben auch Casuals die Chance den Content zu sehen finde ich okay man sollte ja nicht immer nur an sich denken.​
Blizz geht mit diesem Addon voll und ganz auf die Spieler ein und wird einen guten Schub bekommen, auch weil das Spiel keine Konkurrenz hat, Aion ist wie War eben auch nur Fallobst. Europäer werden nicht lange beim Mangagame bleiben, ihr werdet sehen.​
Mit diesem Addon werden die Abos wieder steigen, Lore wird weitergemacht und es wird viele alte Bekannte aus der Geschichte geben. Wer sich darüber aufregt sollte wissen „Geschichte schreibt wer die Feder in Händen hält"​
99% werden mit diesem Addon zufrieden sein, 1% wird wie immer weinen und in Foren al a Buffed schreiben. Ich mein keiner ist gezwungen hört auf zu zocken wenn WoW so schlecht ist.​


----------



## Herr Blizzard (25. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ich glaub aber nicht dass es so von der Community gewunschen war.
> 
> Dass BC- und WotLk-Starter gern mal den neuen Content richtig spielen würden war klar.
> Aber die langjährigen Classicspieler wissen, dass die Belebung des alten Contents niemals an den alten Content rankommen wird.
> ...



Ja, das bleibt abzuwarten, die Hard Modes sind meiner Meinung nach auch kein wirklicher Ersatz für einen von Grund auf schweren Bosskampf.


----------



## Sapper13 (25. August 2009)

doncarloso schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> da ich zu denen gehöre, die mit lvl 39 noch durch Stranglethorne gestapft sind (World of Walking) werde ich mir das Add-on definitv holen.
> 
> ...



Jo und jetzt haben wir nen AION Fanboy in unserer Runde. Wir schreiben das Jahr 2009 wieder versucht irgend ein Schwachsinniger Charliespielerhersteller aus Vietnam den Kampf gegen Blizzard. Alle Fanboys loggen sich in die Foren ein und versuchen gefrusteten Progamer wie dem TE den Schritt in das gelobte Land AOIN zu erleichtern. Komm zu uns bei uns ist alles toll, wir haben uns einer Benimmschule unterzogen und wir werden definitiv nicht im TS permanent lol und rofl sagen obwohl wir eigentlich lachen sollten. Nein wir werden auch nicht Epicgeil sein oder permanent unser /spit makro spammen wenn wir dich gelegt haben Du kacknoob. Denn schließlich und letzten endes ist unsere Intention als OPEN KILLA BETA ALTA zocker, ganz schnell ein paar Newbies ranzukarren, damit wir wieder was zu posen haben, weil in WoW ist keiner mehr aussreichend neidisch auf uns, deshalb haben wir auch aufgehört. Neid ist für uns ganz ganz wichtig, denn das stärkt unser nicht vorhandenes Selbstwertgefühl.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boernii (25. August 2009)

Ihr wisst aber schon das Nur Onyxia so wieder kommt wie Sie zu Classic Zeiten war...

Ragnaros kommt zwar wieder aber in einer ganz neuen Instanz und das wahrs dann auch schon mit den Alten Bossen.


----------



## Ashaqun (25. August 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Jo und jetzt haben wir nen AION Fanboy in unserer Runde. Wir schreiben das Jahr 2009 wieder versucht irgend ein Schwachsinniger Charliespielerhersteller aus Vietnam den Kampf gegen Blizzard. Alle Fanboys loggen sich in die Foren ein und versuchen gefrusteten Progamer wie dem TE den Schritt in das gelobte Land AOIN zu erleichtern. Komm zu uns bei uns ist alles toll, wir haben uns einer Benimmschule unterzogen und wir werden definitiv nicht im TS permanent lol und rofl sagen obwohl wir eigentlich lachen sollten. Nein wir werden auch nicht Epicgeil sein oder permanent unser /spit makro spammen wenn wir dich gelegt haben Du kacknoob. Denn schließlich und letzten endes ist unsere Intention als OPEN KILLA BETA ALTA zocker, ganz schnell ein paar Newbies ranzukarren, damit wir wieder was zu posen haben, weil in WoW ist keiner mehr aussreichend neidisch auf uns, deshalb haben wir auch aufgehört. Neid ist für uns ganz ganz wichtig, denn das stärkt unser nicht vorhandenes Selbstwertgefühl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beitrag des Tages! Ich sag nur Age of Conan, Warhammer, HdR Online....


----------



## Belphega (25. August 2009)

Ich muss dazusagen dass ich vor BC und vor WotLk auch schlecht darauf zu sprechen war.

BC hat mir vom Raidcontent her nicht gefallen, ich fand die neuen Völker unpassend und Hordepalas und Allyschamis doof. Einzig und allein ein neuer Kontinent, die Einführung vom Auge des Sturms, Karazhan <3 Heroics, Flugmounts und sonstigem richtig gutem Krempel - hat mich zum weiterspieln gebracht.

WotLk - Naxx wird resetted. Ich war enttäuscht - aber nachdem ichs alles ein bisschen angespielt hab, war ich begeistert von zahlreichen neuen Flug- und Reittieren, dem Design diverser Items, Gimmicks von einigen Fraktionen.

Jetzt kommt irgendwann in nem Jahr oder so Cataclysm.
Und ich finde Kataklysm soll ne Band bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klar kanns sein dass zahlreiche tolle Sachcen kommen.. die alte Welt befliegen.. vllt wieder schönere Sets.. leichte Grafikaufwertung.. ein paar amüsante Quests.. schöne reit- und Flugtiere..

Aber das haben die neuen Spiele schon in tausendfach besserer Ausführung ._.
Dazu sind sie billiger und haben noch was "neues" an sich.

Ich werd mir die Cataclysm-Beta angucken. Aber ich seh irgendwie Schwarz.


----------



## hordentod (25. August 2009)

ja das wollen viele hier einfach net verstehen sie wollen uns zu aion rüber ziehen ^^ nach dem motto

Komm zur dunklen seite ............ Wir haben Kekse


----------



## Belphega (25. August 2009)

Boernii schrieb:


> Ihr wisst aber schon das Nur Onyxia so wieder kommt wie Sie zu Classic Zeiten war...
> 
> Ragnaros kommt zwar wieder aber in einer ganz neuen Instanz und das wahrs dann auch schon mit den Alten Bossen.



Und nun?

Wir haben Kael in TdM und in FdS rumstehn.
Wir haben Kel in Nordend und hatten ihn in den östl. Königreichen.

Brauchen wir jetz wirklich Onyxia und Ragnaros auch nochn zweites Mal? :/

Warum kann da nicht was spektakuläres kommen? 
Die Weltendrachen aufleben lassen. Das wär zB mal was.
Irgendwas mit den Emerald Dream Portalen machen.
Uldum?

Wozu steht denn der ganze Mist eigentlich rum?


----------



## Fuga89 (25. August 2009)

ich weiss garnicht was ihr habt die machen die alte welt nicht kaputt die benutzen die phasing-technology und diese wird erst freigeschaltet nachdem man diverse quests dazu erledigt hat also bleibt ersteinmal alles beim alten O.o müsst auch schon die panels lesen


----------



## hordentod (25. August 2009)

Falls du das mal gelesen hast was kommt dann würdest du net so ne scheiße labern weil Uldum kommt


----------



## Fuga89 (25. August 2009)

ja genauso wie Hyjal, da beginnt man nämlich Bael Dun wird ne Instanz (war ja eh schon klar) und gilneas ok das weiss jeder kommt auch^^


----------



## Weissnet (25. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ich glaub aber nicht dass es so von der Community gewunschen war.
> 
> Dass BC- und WotLk-Starter gern mal den neuen Content richtig spielen würden war klar.
> Aber die langjährigen Classicspieler wissen, dass die Belebung des alten Contents niemals an den alten Content rankommen wird.
> ...




Wenn ich mit recht entsinne wird Mc/bwl etc nicht auf 85 oder soetwas angehoben..Es wird aber eine neue Instanz geben die man durch Nefs Thronsaal in BWL (den man übrigens mit dem addon durchs Fliegen erreicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 betreten soll.
Also absolut kA was das gebrabbel soll von wegen Classic Raid Inis pimpen (ausgenommen BSF/DM/sowie Ony für den B-Day) .
Wartets einfach mal ab und heult nicht vorweg ewig herum...kann mir vorstllen das ihr bei WOTLK/BC genauso herum geheult habt wie jetzt auch, das nerft eifnach nur..und am Ende naaa? Wer spielt es dann trotzdem? Richtig ! Die, Die sich am meisten drüber aufgeregt haben wie shice das doch alles sei.


----------



## Hishabye (25. August 2009)

Ich hoff das Blizzard so Leute wie Belphega mit dem neuen Addon überarbeitet und wegpatcht.
Das wäre das aller geilste an so einem Addon!!!!
Endlich ein meckerfreier Content!
Das habe ich mir schon soooo lange gewünscht!


----------



## doncarloso (25. August 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Jo und jetzt haben wir nen AION Fanboy in unserer Runde. .....
> Neid ist für uns ganz ganz wichtig, denn das stärkt unser nicht vorhandenes Selbstwertgefühl.
> 
> 
> ...



wenn ich jetzt noch verstehen würde, was mein Beitrag mit AION zu tun hat?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe AION in der Beta gespielt...und habe darauf meine Pre - Order wieder storniert, da ich (m. M nach ) auch bei WoW bleiben kann.

viele Grüße
Don


----------



## Decker (25. August 2009)

Das einzige was mich aufhorchen lässt sind Schlachtfelder mit Wertung. Eine Rückkehr der guten alten Stammgruppe wäre zu schön um wahr zu sein. Allerdings auch da schon wieder einige fragliche Designentscheidungen. Es soll die gleichen Items geben wie für die Arena, toll ... damit werden die meisten wohl bei der Arena bleiben. Warum auch 9 oder 14 andere Leute suchen, wenn man alles auch zu zweit oder dritt erreichen kann. Ich halte seit der Einführung wenig von der Arena. Die Idee ist zwar nett, allerdings sollte sie nicht das Maß aller Dinge sein.


----------



## Exsus (25. August 2009)

Hmm merkt man was? Die Euphorie war nach jeder AddOn-Ankündigung bisher enorm bei den wartetenden Spielern. Besonders bei WotLK (Todesritter ftw...). Und hier ist es nicht anders und auch hier wird nach Release Euphorieblase platzen (für alle die jetzt schon gelangweilt sind vom Spiel). WoW wird kein neues Spiel. Dailys und Marken farmen stehen weiterhin auf dem Plan, die Klassenw erden immer ähnlicher. Und es wird immer noch am Balacing gefeilt, vor allem wenn die neuen  Rassentalente über den der alten stehen usw. Ausserdem wird sicher den ein oder anderen Gildenärger wenn um das Verteilen der Gildentalente geht. Und wer weis was noch so an neuer Ärger ansteht, den man jetzt noch nicht überblicken kann. Solange ein Spiel für alle gemacht ist, wird es auch immer unzufriedene Spieler geben.


----------



## Toddi1971 (25. August 2009)

An die jammernden Classic Spieler, die von Anfang an dabei sind. Kann es sein, daß ihr einfach schon zu lange spielt? Irgendwann wird doch jedes Spiel öde. Und das Ur-WoW war bestimmt nicht besser als das was wir heute haben. Es war nur völlig neu. Logischerweise ist das viel faszinierender als wenn man alles kennt. Naturgemäß wird so ein Spiel nach mehreren Jahren langweilig. Ich habe zwar "erst" mit BC angefangen aber merke auch schon Verschleisserscheinungen. Also, wenns nich mehr bockt, aufhören, fertig!


----------



## C0deX (25. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ich muss dazusagen dass ich vor BC und vor WotLk auch schlecht darauf zu sprechen war.
> 
> BC hat mir vom Raidcontent her nicht gefallen, ich fand die neuen Völker unpassend und Hordepalas und Allyschamis doof. Einzig und allein ein neuer Kontinent, die Einführung vom Auge des Sturms, Karazhan <3 Heroics, Flugmounts und sonstigem richtig gutem Krempel - hat mich zum weiterspieln gebracht.
> 
> ...



Am besten Du hörst auf mit WoW und gehst zu nem anderen Spiel, interessieren tuts keinen für einen der aufhört wird werden wieder 2 Neue kommen.


----------



## Druidiri (25. August 2009)

Kawock schrieb:


> WotLK war nicht so der Burner.



noch ist WotLK nicht zuende  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ich muss dazusagen dass ich vor BC und vor WotLk auch schlecht darauf zu sprechen war.



ich denke auch, dass es völlig egal ist was Blizz tun würde: du würdest in jedem Fall maulen!


@TE

Der Kurs den Blizz eingeschlagen hat ist so eindeutig Massenmarkt, dass es wohl jedem klar sein dürfte:
Eine Rückkehr zum "nur 5% sehen die letzen 40% vom Spiel"-Prinzip wird es wohl kaum geben.


----------



## Weissnet (25. August 2009)

elitexmage schrieb:


> aion wird für mich und meine freunde das nächste mmo werden .. 3 große gilden wollen alleine auf meinem server  der seite Horde wechselln ... und naja ,,, sagt alles oder



Jop solche Geschichten habe ich schon oft gehört, und am Ende nach 2-max 4 Wochen landen se eh wieder bei WoW.


----------



## Thewizard76 (25. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ein Kontinent ist was neues.
> __
> 
> Jetzt zerstören sie den alten Kontinent um ihm nen neuen Look zu verpassen.
> ...


Ich weiss gar nicht wieso hier wieder alle Rumheulen.
Man liest und hört immer wieder das es doch mal super wäre wenn sie die alten Inzen auf das aktuelle Level anheben würden und den loot anpassen würden und jetzt wo sie es machen ist wieder alles Mist.
Ich selber finde es super wenn sie es machen, nur meine ich das wenn sie schon Ragi und Ony anheben die damalige schwierigkeit wieder gegeben sein muss.
Sie dürfen auf gar keinen Fall free loot sein das wäre zu schade für die Bosse.
Ich selber freue mich schon auf DM HC und hoffe das sie den Dungeon vom aussehen her etwas verändern weil sich die Welt ja dann verändert hat und neue Bosse rein setzen, weil Van Cleef und Krümel wären da etwas fehl am Platz. Evtl. als vorbosse ja aber nicht in der neuen Welt als Hauptbosse.


----------



## Belphega (25. August 2009)

Thewizard76 schrieb:


> Sie dürfen auf gar keinen Fall free loot sein das wäre zu schade für die Bosse.



Aber das war doch das Remake von Naxx auch :-/


----------



## Weissnet (25. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Aber das war doch das Remake von Naxx auch :-/



Jo und die Kiste in Stranglethorn auch!

mimimi


----------



## Weissnet (25. August 2009)

elitexmage schrieb:


> hm ^^ eine gilde macht sogar ein video wo alle (ü 30 leute) ihre chars löschen werden und das abbo kündigen
> ^^




Und sie sich dann halt den dan paar wochen wieder zurückholen, ja und ?!

Intressiert mich soviel wie in China en Sack Reis, schade das man dafür dann noch Festplattenspeicher verschwendet.


----------



## Aku T. (25. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ich muss dazusagen dass ich vor BC und vor WotLk auch schlecht darauf zu sprechen war.
> 
> BC hat mir vom Raidcontent her nicht gefallen, ich fand die neuen Völker unpassend und Hordepalas und Allyschamis doof. Einzig und allein ein neuer Kontinent, die Einführung vom Auge des Sturms, Karazhan <3 Heroics, Flugmounts und sonstigem richtig gutem Krempel - hat mich zum weiterspieln gebracht.
> 
> WotLk - Naxx wird resetted. Ich war enttäuscht - aber nachdem ichs alles ein bisschen angespielt hab, war ich begeistert von zahlreichen neuen Flug- und Reittieren, dem Design diverser Items, Gimmicks von einigen Fraktionen.



Das liebe ich ja immer... nur am rummeckern wie scheiße doch alles ist, aber trotzdem spielst du seit 5 jahren oO
Is doch immer dasselbe - bei jeder News zu WoW gibts immer erst mal die ganzen Leute, die alles mies finden was kommt und was ist. 

"Die alte Welt wird verändert, is ja voll einfallslos" - Ich finds super, die alte Welt liegt brach und ist grafisch auch nicht so hübsch, die wird rundumerneuert und ich finde es storymäßig viel tiefer und spannender als einfach eine neue Insel/Dimension zu öffnen. 

Die Tatsache, dass bekannte Bosse wieder auftauchen finde ich eher interessant als langweilig, man kennt die Hintergründe der Bosse, weiß was sie für Motive hatten... besser als immer wieder unbekannte Monster irgendwo hinzustellen. In Filmen und Serien tauchen gewisse "Bösewichte" auch mehrmals auf, grade das gibt einer Geschichte doch die nötige Tiefe. 

"Wäääh, es gibt keinen Hardcore-Content, hoffentlich kommt der im neuen Addon" - NEIN. Den gibts nicht mehr und der wird auch nicht mehr kommen. Wenn du damit nicht klar kommst, dann geh. Es ist absolut unwirtschaftlich Content für 5% einer Community zu entwickeln. Die meisten Leute haben halt ein Leben neben WoW, gehen arbeiten, haben ne Beziehung, Hobbies - und das ist nun mal die absolute Mehrheit - für die wird Content entwickelt. Mach die Hardmodes und wenn dir das zu langweilig ist, dann kündige halt deinen Account. 

Immer dieses rumgeheule bei jeder News, das nervt echt...


----------



## Lyn685 (25. August 2009)

Ich würde über Cataclysm nicht schlecht reden, solange es nicht einmal draussen ist.
Ausserdem vergessen einige Heuler immer wieder, dass es 7 neue Gebiete geben wird, das bedeutet, die Veränderung der Welt ist in gewisser Weise ein Bonus.
Und wer sich über die Klassenkombinationen aufregt: Wartet doch erstmal ab wie Blizzard die Story dreht, damit das passt, schließlich verändert sich mit der Welt auch die Bewohner.
Blizzard wird Klassenkombinationen wie Nachtelfenmagier, Taurenpriester- und Paladine, Gnomenpriester, Menschen- und Untotenjäger, Zwergenschamanen und Trolldruiden sicher nicht ohne Backstory im Hinterkopf haben.


----------



## C0deX (25. August 2009)

Thewizard76 schrieb:


> Ich weiss gar nicht wieso hier wieder alle Rumheulen.
> Man liest und hört immer wieder das es doch mal super wäre wenn sie die alten Inzen auf das aktuelle Level anheben würden und den loot anpassen würden und jetzt wo sie es machen ist wieder alles Mist.
> Ich selber finde es super wenn sie es machen, nur meine ich das wenn sie schon Ragi und Ony anheben die damalige schwierigkeit wieder gegeben sein muss.
> Sie dürfen auf gar keinen Fall free loot sein das wäre zu schade für die Bosse.
> Ich selber freue mich schon auf DM HC und hoffe das sie den Dungeon vom aussehen her etwas verändern weil sich die Welt ja dann verändert hat und neue Bosse rein setzen, weil Van Cleef und Krümel wären da etwas fehl am Platz. Evtl. als vorbosse ja aber nicht in der neuen Welt als Hauptbosse.


Okay ich werde es Dir erklären.

Erstens das hervorheben durch Equip und ich hab dickere Eier schwindet ständig. Das können viele nicht verkraften weil sie im Spiel früher was darstellten zu dem sie im RL nie die Chance hatten.

Dann finde manche schlimm das sie früher Tage in Raids waren und einen Boss zu legen, heute bekommen es alle relativ schnell. Das gönnen sie den Gelegenheitsspielern nicht.

Jeder ist relativ schnell ersetzbar das können einige auch nicht ab weil sie sich nicht mehr wichtig fühlen.​
​Sie vergessen das Classic viel schlechter war.​
Schon alleine das BG anmelden *kotz*​
Dann das ständige Wipen wochenlang an einem Boss *kotz* man hats gemacht aber jeden hat es nach ner Zeit gelanweilt​
​Usw ich kann das noch ewig fortführen​


----------



## C0deX (25. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Aber das war doch das Remake von Naxx auch :-/




Mit welchem Char hattest Du Naxx classic clear würde mich mal interessieren wenn Du so daher laberst. Dann können wir uns ja mal über Taktik unterhalten wieviel Tanks man damals bei Kel brauchte ect. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herr Blizzard (25. August 2009)

C0deX schrieb:


> Spieler kommen relativ schnell an Ausrüstung und so haben auch Casuals die Chance den Content zu sehen finde ich okay man sollte ja nicht immer nur an sich denken.​




Ja gut aber definiere mal Casual. (=Gelegenheitsspieler) Und nun frage ich mich ob wirklich jeder "Gelegenheitsspieler" alles vom Spiel sehen muss? Wenn ich aus Gelegenheit spiele dürfte ich doch für alles garnicht die Zeit haben.


----------



## Ashaqun (25. August 2009)

elitexmage schrieb:


> wow ist echt nur noch casual gaming ... und deswegen haben so viele leute kein bock mehr ...
> 
> *Was "casual gaming" ist und was nicht, entscheiden die Spieler. Es gibt auch im derzeitigen Content Dinge, die nicht die "Casuals" erreichen. Oder hast du schon Ulduar komplett clear mit allen Hardmodes? Ich für meinen Teil nicht und ich würde mich auch nicht als "Casual" bezeichnen.*
> 
> ...




Die Kernaussage ist doch im Grunde, dass du einen anspruchsvolleren Content willst. Glaubst du denn, dass Spiele wie Aion diesen Anspruch bieten werden? Man überlege sich mal: Du startest ein neues Spiel und du merkst nach wenigen Wochen, dass die Encounter unglaublich hart sind und der Erfolg ausbleibt. Du bist aber ein erfolgsverwöhntes Flamerkiddy, das gewöhnt in Dalaran mit seinem Protodrachen zu posen... Was machst du? Ich würde meinen Arsch drauf verwetten, dass du nen Taurenpala rerollst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arthashasser (25. August 2009)

Hardcore gamer wünscht euch folgenden boss:
Yogg-saronArthasKelthuzadIllidanSargerasKiljaedenKaelthasRagnarosOnyxia
Dieser boss hat die FähigKeiten aller oben gennanten bosse (daher der name), ist so gross wie ein kontinent, hat so viel Leben wie alle bosse in WoW zusammen und tötet den ganzen schlachtzug mit einem zauber, außerdem erhälst man den debuff Loser und kann sich nie mehr wiederbeleben
Schwer genug?


----------



## Belphega (25. August 2009)

C0deX schrieb:


> Mit welchem Char hattest Du Naxx classic clear würde mich mal interessieren wenn Du so daher laberst. Dann können wir uns ja mal über Taktik unterhalten wieviel Tanks man damals bei Kel brauchte ect.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



T2/T3 Tauren-Healdruide :/
Noch ohne Bäumchen.


----------



## Aylz (25. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Aber das war doch das Remake von Naxx auch :-/



trotzdem spielst du immer noch, es stehen auch noch etliche patches aus für wotlk. steht auch nirgends geschrieben das cata zum ende des jahres kommt. meine fresse ey, OH GOTT ICH SPIELE JA SCHON 5 JAHRE EIN SPIEL!!!111ffs
ma drüber nachgedacht das leute die seit 5 jahren wow spielen auch älter geworden sind? evtl. einen job haben, familie, hartes studium usw. ihr leben gestaltet?

ich mein, leute die mit 15-16 damals angefangen haben und evtl. sogar noch spielen, sind keine 15 mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man wird halt älter und möchte locker evtl. mal den abend vor einem spiel geniessen und dabei selbst den endcontent geniessen.

und das, was bis jetzt bekannt ist für cata, ist so aussagekräftig wie der derzeitige wahlkampf der parteien innerhalb deutschlands. nämlich gleich 0 Oo

wenns dich so anpisst, hör auf zu spielen, such dir ein anderes game! und btw, die sind nicht günstiger da die meisten mmo´s auch um die 12€ kosten. ausser du begibst dich auf den gümmelpfad guildwars1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die nächsten mmo´s werden auch soviel kosten, wenn nicht sogar mehr. SCHEISSE TASCHENGELD ALLE!

meine güte echt, sammel erstmal erfahrungen in anderen mmo´s bevor man mit WOW anfängt zu posen wie geil ja die pre zeit war.


----------



## C0deX (25. August 2009)

Herr schrieb:


> Ja gut aber definiere mal Casual. (=Gelegenheitsspieler) Und nun frage ich mich ob wirklich jeder "Gelegenheitsspieler" alles vom Spiel sehen muss? Wenn ich aus Gelegenheit spiele dürfte ich doch für alles garnicht die Zeit haben.



Es wird angepasst das Casuals alles sehen können, warum sollten sie das nicht? Ich hab noch nirgends gelesen Du musst 20 Stunden die Woche spielen um den Content zu clearen! Bedeutet sie zahlen das gleiche wie der rest und haben die gleichen Rechte, wenn du länger als nötig spielst dann ist das Deine Sache aber nicht wichtig für den Content. Herausforderung gibts genug ingame wenn man will aber man sollte das nicht als Messlatte für die Allgemeinheit setzen!


----------



## Hishabye (25. August 2009)

elitexmage schrieb:


> wow ist echt nur noch casual gaming ... und deswegen haben so viele leute kein bock mehr ...
> 
> wie schnell war naxx gecleart oder ulduar ?
> 
> ...




Das Problem war nicht, dass die Bosse sooo schwer waren, sondern die meisten hatten kein Plan von der Steuerung des Chars.
Heute hast du dröfmillionen Seiten wie du deinen Char richtig skillst und welche best-slot-Items es gibt und wie du die noch am besten verzaubern und sockeln darfst. Und die rota wird dir auch überall vorgekaut.
Und hast auf Foren drölftausend Formeln die ausrechnen, wie du am meisten DPS machst.
Dann hast du überall noch die Taktiken bis ins kleinste Detail erklärt mit Videos und allem drum und dran.
Oja die Spielmechanik war genauso schwer wie heute. Char links/rechts und oben/unten bewegen + nebenbei paar Knöpchen drücken für die Spells....
Nur halt eben früher wusste man nicht wie man aus der Spielmechanik das beste rausholen könnte und musste sich auf das verlassen was man grad tut...
Und zudem Ulduar-Hardmodes haben genau das benötigt :das beste aus der Spielmechanik rauszuholen.
Mit Formeln und best-Slot-Items geht da gar nichts...Da is nicht mehr viel mit Taktik.
Und die Otto-Normal-Spieler haben keine Lust da rumzurechnen und hast du nicht gesehn, geschweige das die ahnung haben wie man was ausrechnet. Zudem haben sie auch sicherlich noch Lust neben Familie und Job auf solche Albernheiten. Die sind einfach mal froh paar man in der Woche sich einen Raid anzuschließen um dann ein neues Item zu bekommen, dass sie verbessert.

Und bevor ihr anfangt zu meckern, denkt doch mal etwas logisch und weitsichtiger nach.
Das Addon braucht bestimmt noch ca 1-1 1/2 Jahre bis es veröffentlicht wird, und da hat noch Blizzard jede Menge Zeit um sich noch was einfallen zu lassen...


----------



## Weissnet (25. August 2009)

C0deX schrieb:


> Okay ich werde es Dir erklären.
> 
> Erstens das hervorheben durch Equip und ich hab dickere Eier schwindet ständig. Das können viele nicht verkraften weil sie im Spiel früher was darstellten zu dem sie im RL nie die Chance hatten.
> 
> ...




Ich spiele seitder damaligen Classic Beta und habe auch den Classic Kontent zugenüge gesehen /gecleart.
Ich muss aber ganz ehrlich sagen (Obwohl ich mich nich zu einem Gelegenheitsspieler zähle) das WoW alleine schon in der Gruppen zusammenstellung um einiges verbessert wurde.
Das heute jeder alles kann ist einfach so weil jeder damals garnichts konnte 0.o ^^.
Was ich damit sagen will ist das man damals unbedingt Priester zum heilen für die un die 5er Ini brauchte.
Paladine die DMG gemacht?!
WTF damals konnt ma sogar ihre lächerlichen Siegel dispellen..und als dd hat man sie einfach nicht angesehen.
Heute ist es alles "einfacher geworden weil es einfach nicht der SINN eines Spieles sein kann Stundenlang damit zuverbringen seine 5 mann Gruppe oder auch eben halt 40 Mann Raid aufzubauen.
Das raubt halt den Spielspass!
Und das man heute als Gelegenheitsspieler 2 t8 Set-Teile und die "einfachen" 232 t9 ergattern kann ( täglich 2 marken des triumphs) finde ich vollkommen ok.
Da es ja noch das 254 Set gibt wofür man eben halt einen Raid braucht was nicht seeerviel besser, aber um einiges besser ist.
Und was für ein Spiel wäre WoW denn, wenn es nicht auch wirklichen Anfängern möglich wäre auch ohne Naxx (da es meistens nur iwelche Assig Random Raids sind die Anfängern eh keine Chance geben)wenigstens ein paar stylische und gute Items durch Täglich/heros zu bekommen?
Diese Leute haben sich ihre Sachen auch über die Zeit hart erarbeitet um sie tragen zu dürfen (30 Triumph = 15 tage a 2 abzeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Und wenn sie dann mal soweit sind finden sie auch anschluss an die Raidgilden und können sich den nächst größeren herrausforderungen stellen oder halt eben nicht ;>

Gibt noch viel zusagen aber na ja....


----------



## Belphega (25. August 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Das Problem war nicht, dass die Bosse sooo schwer waren, sondern die meisten hatten kein Plan von der Steuerung des Chars.



Okay


----------



## Ashaqun (25. August 2009)

Außerdem seht ihr immer nur die schlechten Sachen. Denkt doch mal an die vielen guten Dinge, die Blizzard im letzten Jahr gebracht hat. Ich zähl mal auf, was mir gerade so einfällt:

Tausendwinter: Super ID, leider bißchen laggy.
Dual Specc: Die Idee des Jahres!
Reiten ab 20, 40, Fliegen ab 60: Juhu!! Endlich kein ewiges Laufen mehr!
Vererbare Gegenstäde: Meine Twinks danken es!
Schlachtfeldanmeldungen überall in der Welt: Geil, kein Rumgestehe mehr in OG.
Satharion, Emalon usw: Kleine Bosse fürs schnelle Raiden: Super, so lernt man neue Leute kennen und kann schnell mal ein paar Marken oder Items abgreifen ohne 5 Stunden in eine Raidinstanz zu gehen.
Ulduar: Endlich mal eine Raidinstanz mit einem vernünftigen Schwierigkeitsgrad. Nicht zu leicht und nicht zu schwer!
Argentumturnier: Dailys mit Witz und Story. Wer die Questtexte nicht ließt, is selber schuld.

usw. usw. Die Liste ist beliebig fortsetzbar. Seht doch mal nicht immer nur das Schlechte, sondern auch mal die guten Seiten. Von denen hat WoW wirklich jede Menge. Ich persönlich würde ganz andere Dinge kritisieren, die ihr offensichtlich überhaupt nicht bemerkt. Wie das eintönige Questdesign (welches sich aber seit Wotlk auch gebessert hat)


----------



## Aku T. (25. August 2009)

Ich fänds übrigens total klasse, wenn alle Leute, die immer damit drohen, dass sie mit WoW aufhören wenn dies und das nicht  schnellstmöglich umgesetzt wird, dies auch tun. Einfach kündigen. Und vor allem bitte bei allen Foren abmelden. Das wär sooo toll.


----------



## Wiikend (25. August 2009)

kid666 schrieb:


> Blizzard regt sich auf wenn wir z.B. versuchen nach Mount Hyjal, IF Flugfeld etc kommen, nun machen sie es sogar möglich?! ololol!
> 
> 
> Freue mich schon wieder auf die ganzen Bugs, Serverabstürze etc



da werden sie sicher noch was bearbeiten das man nich hinkommt etc 

Mfg Wiikend


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (25. August 2009)

An alle die meckern: Bewerbt Euch bei Blizz, die suchen zur Zeit Leute.
Dann könnt ihr eure tollen Ideen, von denen ich übrigens keine gelesen habe, sondern immer nur "das ist Mist und das ist Kacke", selbst ins Spiel einbringen.


Viel Erfolg dabei.


----------



## Razuul (25. August 2009)

Ich kann nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln, letzten Freitag waren die ganzen meckerrei wahrscheinlich diejenigen die wild mastubierend sich den Trailer angesehen haben.

Also ich persönlich bin auch nicht mit allem einverstanden keine Frage, und einige leute sollten hier mal richtig lesen lernen. Es wird zur Katastrophe keine Q reihe geben. WEIL: Die Katastrophe für alle spieler gleichzeitig sein wird ob sie das AddOn besitzen oder nicht. Man denke damals an die eröffnung von AQ... Genau so ein event wird es werden.

Die alte Welt vollkommen zerstört ist wirklich traurig ich denke da stimmen auch einige zu. Jeder, der völlig neu dazu kommt (soll es ja heute auch noch geben) wird diese Story nicht mehr so spielen können wie wir bisher. Aber es ist wie es ist. Die alten Kontinente sind so gut wie tot. Ich persönlich begrüße daher diese änderrung dennoch.

Ragi kommt zurrück und will den Baum abfackeln, wir sollen ihn davon abhalten... Ja, prima machen wir das.

Ich denke auch aus WotLK hat Blizz gelernt und ich denke nicht das sie es uns wieder so einfach machen werden wie es zu Naxx zeiten in WotLK war. Siehe Ulduar da haben alle rumgeheult weil es ja so schlimm war. Wenn ich an MC BWL und co aus vanilla denke, da galt es noch können = equip und nicht rumdömpeln = equip. Und genau das wollte man mit Ulduar damals wieder einbringen was passierte alle heulten es ist zu schwer. Jo, dann lernt mal zu spielen.

Probleme mit der Story ? Ja, gibt es. ABER die Story ist abgeschlossen. Blizzard führt die Geschichte weiter wie es Ihnen in denn kram passt. Emerald Dream wird kommen das wissen auch alle aus der Community. 2012 sehen wir uns dann auch noch wieder mit wieder dem selben geheule und denn selbigen jubelstürmen.

Ich freue mich nach wie vor auf das AddOn es kommen sachen die ich super klasse finde aber es kommen auch sachen die mir nicht passen, was solls man kann es nicht jedem recht machen. Also von dem her beruhigt euch mal.

Und wem das alles so auf denn keks geht, kündigt euren ACC und lasst uns mit eurem gemopper in ruhe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicorobbin (25. August 2009)

Es gibt mit dem neuem Addon viele gute und viele schlechte Sachen.
Ich spiele auch seit 4,5 Jahren, und in all den jahren waren die Goblins immer eine neutrale Rasse.
Goblins zur Horde? Kann ich genausowenig verstehen wie Goblins zur Allianz.
Worgen? Wer kam auf so einen schwachsinn? Die ham weder bei der Horde noch bei den Allis was zu suchen. Die sollen in ihrer Burg Schattenfang bei ihrem Meister Arugal bleiben und sich weiterhin abschlachten lassen.
Aus Gilneas könnte man soviel mehr machen....


----------



## Weissnet (25. August 2009)

Nicorobbin schrieb:


> Aus Gilneas könnte man soviel mehr machen....



Ja zum Beispiel nen Realm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sapper13 (25. August 2009)

Gerbod schrieb:


> An alle die meckern: Bewerbt Euch bei Blizz, die suchen zur Zeit Leute.
> Dann könnt ihr eure tollen Ideen, von denen ich übrigens keine gelesen habe, sondern immer nur "das ist Mist und das ist Kacke", selbst ins Spiel einbringen.
> 
> 
> Viel Erfolg dabei.



Vergiss es!

Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft das einer von denen die hier permanent die Geschichte von WoW oder aber das Spiel selbst kritisieren in etwa in der Lage ist einen eigentständigen Aufsatz zu schreiben oder aber etwas über Balance verstehen.

Man muss die Leute einfach beim Namen nennen. Es sind die perfekten Anwärter auf dem Meckerrentner der später im Erdgeschoss einer Mietzkaserne auf nen rosa Kissen gestützt mit nem Dackel neben sich den Kindern das spielen verbietet.

Immer alles besser wissen aber selbst so unkreativ wie nur was. Merkste besonders das die meisten noch nichtmal Gildenleiter oder Offizier machen wollen. VERANTWORTUNG näähhhh wofür zahl ich denn 13 Euro im Monat xD Damit ich ordentlich ablästern kann. 

Aber dieses Neudeutsch Fingerpointing kennen wir doch zu genüge. Es dient dazu von eigener Unfähigkeit abzulenken.

Grüße

Sapper


----------



## Dezi (25. August 2009)

hatte mich auch erst so richtig gefreut aber dann:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUUVm1E88j4

jeder spec nur noch 1 stat... schöne scheiße... und ich dachte, ich würd wieder spaß am spiel haben...

fu bliz.. 

/flame 4 mimimi inc


----------



## Zepheus (25. August 2009)

Ich habe mir jetzt nicht die ganzen seiten durchgelesen, musste aber anfangs schon schmunzeln, als ich immer lesen musste: "Raggi wieder da = Alle man wieder in den Geschmolzenen Kern und noch mehr recycling erwartet uns....."!!?!! 
Blizzcon Videos nicht angeschaut? oder Infos auf MMO Champion mal in ruhe durchgelesen?

Raggi turn in Hyjal herum und findet sich in der Firelands Raidini wieder ......kein MC oder sonst was....
anonsten 7 Neue Zonen und weit über 10 NEUE instanzen mit dem neuen Lvl up Instanzen Modell dann in fast jeder alten Zone ja sogar im Wald von Elwynn neue Quests.....

Ich weiß nicht warum da manche an reines Recycling denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kazark (25. August 2009)

Aerias schrieb:


> nachdem Blizzard auf der Blizzcon die nächste Erweiterung "Cataclysm" angekündigt hat und erste Details wie die Nutzung des Phasingsystems zur Fortführung der Warcraft Lore preisgegen hat: Werden sie endlich wieder eine Euphorie insbesondere bei den "Hardcore Gamern" erreichen?



Was sind den bitte Hardcore Gamer? Hardcore Spielezeit weil arbeitslos oder was meinst du damit? Wow ist ein Spiel für die zahlende Masse und an dieser Orientiert sich Blizzard auch und hat in der letzten Zeit auch guten Zuwachs erhalten. Aus der Tatsache herraus eben NICHT auf diese Minderheit von Psychisch Kranken Spielern einzugehen die Spiel von Realität nicht unterscheiden können.

Ich finde Blizzard geh den richtigen Weg, jetzt kann man auch weniger spielen oder bissel pause machen OHNE das man im spiel soweit zurueckgeworfen wird das man eigentlich nicht mehr raidtauglich ist. Das war lange so der Fall.

Wer bissel in der Lage ist wirtschaftlich strategisch zu denken wird vieleicht zwischen dem angekündigten Addon und Aion einen zusammenhang erkennen :-)

Grüsse


----------



## Skymarshal001 (25. August 2009)

Aerias schrieb:


> Moin buffedler,
> nachdem Blizzard auf der Blizzcon die nächste Erweiterung "Cataclysm" angekündigt hat und erste Details wie die Nutzung des Phasingsystems zur Fortführung der Warcraft Lore preisgegen hat: Werden sie endlich wieder eine Euphorie insbesondere bei den "Hardcore Gamern" erreichen?
> Nach den letzten Addons inklusive deren Patches, insbesondere WOTLK, waren sehr viele Spieler (ich inklusive) sehr über die den Verlauf des Raidcontents enttäuscht. Wo in BC das PvP zur massentauglichen Equipfarm wurde, ist es in WOTLK das PvE geworden. Hardmodes sind zwar schön und gut, aber sie bieten längst keinen so großen Reiz wie ein guter Progress.
> Deshalb die Frage an euch: Wird Blizzard mit Cataclysm die Wünsche der Community erfüllen und so endlich wieder eine Euphorie entfachen?
> ...




Also mit dem dritten Addon scheint Blizzard wieder etwas schwung in die Geschichte bringen zu wollen, was ich persönlich schon sehr gut finde, sicher wird auch auf das dritte Addon ein run stattfinden, aber ich denke das man sagen kann das nach 5 jahren WoW der damalige Hype einfach vorbei ist da nutzt es auch nicht das man das Phasing wieterausbaut um entlich eine "Dynamische" Welt zu schaffen man kann dies zwar nur begrüßen das Blizzard Entwickler ein "Reborn" Fassung machen und sicher wird es wieder sehr unterhaltsam. Nur das ist eine Tatsache das spiel ist 5 Jahre alt und die Technik ist sogar noch älter, dafür holen die Entwickler noch ne menge raus aus dem ding.

Ich bin sicher das daß neue Addon wieder viele zum Spielen animieren wird und auch eine weile fesseln, der Super Hype den WoW vor Jahren aber ausgelöst hat ist meiner Meinung nach vorbei und wird auch nicht mehr zurückkommen. Das ist der lauf der dinge wenn man ganz oben angekommen ist gehts es irgendwann langsam aber sicher auch wieder runter das ist bei WoW nicht anders.


----------



## dwarfi75 (25. August 2009)

@all die irgendwelche komischen Begründungen bringen, warum sie trotz doofer Inhalter weiterspielen
Leute, der einzige Grund warum ihr weiterspielt ist die Sucht!!!

Wenn Euch ein Buch nicht gefällt, legt ihr es weg (sofern ihr überhaupt neben WoW zum lesen kommt), aber ein Spiel das ihr mit 13 Euro pro Monat subventioniert, es euch aber nicht zusagt wird weitergespielt? Das ist krank. Nein, das ist Sucht.

@All die Aion nun hypen und als Grund von der einen Sucht (WoW) auf die andere (Aino) zu schwenken
Das haben wir alles schon von Hellgate, WAR oder AoC gehört ... mich langweilen eure Aussagen. Ehrlich. Viele werden gehen. Fast alle werden wiederkommen. Und wenn nicht? Schönes Restleben noch. Es ist eine Spielwelt und mehr nicht. 

@Lore Freaks
Ich frage mich immer wie so viele Leute die so auf die Lore schielen ihren Char nicht auch so spielen dass er eben dieser Lore genügt. Lore hochjubeln, RP'er auslachen aber selber sich als Lore Polizei aufspielen. Oh mein Gott ..... mich langweilen eure Aussagen. Ehrlich.

@Topic
Mit Cataclysm geht Blizzard einen gewagten Weg. Aber mit gefällt er. Zum einen werden alte Inhalte nicht einfach als reine Levelressourcen verschwendet. Sie kommen wieder. Ich hätte gern mehr als nur DM oder Schattenfan als hc Ini. Aber das wird sicher kommen. Ich hoffe aus Dalaran wird nicht das zweite Shattrath und es bleibt ein wichtiger Knotenpunkt im Gefüge des Spiels. 
Wie geil ist das denn? Die alte Welt nahezu komplett neu zu entdecken. Es werden viele kleine Sachen sein, die uns Blizzard zuwerfen wird. Einfach abwarten. Und fliegen in der Welt ... super cool.
Nun gehöre ich zu der Fraktion, die gerade zu BC 60 wurde und damit der Content komplett an mir vorbei ging. Auch da freue ich mich drauf die alten Sachen mal unter gewisser Harausforderung zu erforschen.
Worgen und Globlins finde ich deswegen gut, weil einen neue Heldenklassen wieder nur einen Schwall von eben dieser hervorbringen würden. Wenn es dann sogar nur einen reine DD Klasse wäre OMG ..... Und wer spielt diese dann primär? Richtig. Leute die mit ihrer Klasse so unzufrieden sind, aber nicht die Eier haben, das Spiel einfach mal aufzuhören. Ich kenne wenige DK die es der spielmechnik wegen machen. Mehr allerdings die ein Faible für Sonderzeichen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sogar bei uns auf dem Server ein paar Helden, die sich im Namen verschrieben haben und es noach gar nicht gesehen haben ( 80'er DK mit Namen Deahtbringer. Geilo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Also haltet die Füße still, Blizzard wird es schon machen. Geht drei Monate Aion spielen und kommt dann zurück und berichtet uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashaqun (25. August 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Vergiss es!
> 
> Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft das einer von denen die hier permanent die Geschichte von WoW oder aber das Spiel selbst kritisieren in etwa in der Lage ist einen eigentständigen Aufsatz zu schreiben oder aber etwas über Balance verstehen.
> 
> ...



Das ist schlichtweg die typisch Deutsche Mentalität. Sich über Alles und Jeden aufregen und meckern, aber letztlich keine Konsequenten ziehen. Die Steuern sind so hoch, die Politiker so korrupt, das Essen so teuer etc. etc., aber anstatt mal Samstags auf die Straße zu gehen und dagegen zu Protestieren, sitzt man vorm Fernseher und guckt sich an wie Millionäre übern Kunstrasen stolpern oder in Rennautos im Kreis fahren. 
Versteht ihr es nicht? Ihr seid die Kinder einer Generation von Weicheiern. Die nie einen Krieg oder eine Katastrophe miterlebt haben und denen man von Kleinauf Puderzucker in den Arsch geblasen hat.  Deshalb könnt ihr euch auch über sowas wie ein Computerspiel aufregen.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2009)

Gerbod schrieb:


> An alle die meckern: Bewerbt Euch bei Blizz, die suchen zur Zeit Leute.
> Dann könnt ihr eure tollen Ideen, von denen ich übrigens keine gelesen habe, sondern immer nur "das ist Mist und das ist Kacke", selbst ins Spiel einbringen.
> 
> 
> Viel Erfolg dabei.


AMEN!!!!

genau das ist dass problem jeder jammert nur aber mal n verbesserungsvorschlag machen nö...


----------



## Rolandos (25. August 2009)

Addon Nummer drei wird genauso wie der King, muss so werden, eher leichter.
Blizzad geht es nur darum Geld zu verdienen. Das können sie aber nicht mit den wenigen Spielern denen alles zu einfach ist und möglichst schnell alles abhacken möchten, sondern nur mit denen, die täglich im Schnitt nur ein oder zwei Stunden spielen können/wollen und trotzdem zügig vorrankommen, weil das Spiel einfach ist. Also mit der breiten Spielermasse. Wenn ich vielleicht einen Monat raiden oder Marken sammeln müsste um eine besseres Teil zu ergattern, hätte ich den Account schon gekündigt und wahrscheinlich nicht nur ich. 
Wenn manche Spieler so dumm sind und alle Möglichkeiten des Spiels in wenigen Wochen erledigen, haben sie selber Schuld, wenn es Langweilig wird. Fand es wirklich bescheuert wie der Lich rauskam und der erste 80ziger, nach glaube ich 2 Tagen, Nordend durchstreifte. Wurde der nicht gebannt? 
Finde es gut so wie es ist. Wenn das neue Addon vielleicht  in einem Jahr kommen sollte, bin ich wahrscheinlich gerade mit dem LK durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das Passt doch!
Spielen mit Muße ist angesagt, nicht durchhecheln.


----------



## Melz (25. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Vergleiche mal
> 
> Stufe 60, schwache Zauber, kultige Setteile, keine Belfen und Goblins, keine Paladine, 40 Mann, Prequests
> 
> ...




Du weißt aber schon daas Ragnaros nicht mehr dann in MC ist?sondern im gegenwärtigen Hyjal und versucht den Welten Baum zu zerstören?Also ist das doch mal geiler als ALte Anstanzen zu müssen und trotzdem den alten Boss besiegen zu dürfen,der bestimmt jetzt andere Fähigkeiten hat.

Zum andern es wird trotzdem noch BWL und MC normal geben und nicht für 85er

Dann noch,die ALte Grafik bleibt nicht sondern Ganz azeroth wird aufpoliert und nicht nur verändert.

Dann noch etwas was mich serh aufregt immer.Wieso sollte es keine TaurenPaladine geben?weil die geschichte bisher so war?Schon mitbekommen das die Story mit dem Addon das erste mal weiter geschrieben wird seit W3? also ist es doch ok das sich die Klassen ändern.Ich spiele Nachtelf und finde es Toll das es bald endlich wieder Magier unter ihnen geben wird.und das wird auch schön mit ner q erzählt wieso das so ist.Und bei Tauren gibts da auch dann ne q oder NPC in Thunderbluff die erklären wieso es so ist.


----------



## silas00 (25. August 2009)

Also ich freu mich auf jeden Fall auf die "neue" alte Welt. 
Nach wievielen Twinks kann man die Gebiete einfach nichmehr sehen und ich finds gut das diese überarbeitet werden.
Auf die neue Klasse Worg freue ich mich genauso.
Die neuen Klassenkombos find ich auch nich so prickelnd, aber diese ganzen "ich hör mit wow auf Schreier" gehen  mir auf die Nerven.
Hört doch einfach auf und lasst uns mit eurem Mimimi in Ruhe. Es juckt einfach ehrlich keinen ob ihr aufhört zu spielen oder nicht.


----------



## Thewizard76 (25. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Aber das war doch das Remake von Naxx auch :-/


Es gibt Leute die Naxx nicht an einem Abend clear bekommen.
Da ich immer Random rein muss weil meine Gilde zu klein ist habe ich auch lange gebraucht um Naxx clear zu bekommen.
Ich hatte bis jetzt nur ein mal eine Gruppe die Naxx HC in 4 Std. clear hatte.
Ansonsten waren es immer 2-3 Abende mit viel Spieler Austausch.
Für Raid erfahrene Spiele war Naxx garantiert free loot, aber ebend nicht für alle.


----------



## Cheaters (25. August 2009)

Also meiner Meinung nach, macht Blizzard alles richtig....

Der Content wird leichter, so das auch Leute die nicht 24/7 WoW spielen an gutes Equipment kommen.

Und hat jeder den Content von 3.1 und 3.2 gecleart? Denn ich glaube kaum, dass der Content so einfach ist, wenn ihn vll. nicht mal 50% der WoW Spieler gecleart haben...



elitexmage schrieb:


> hm ich werde wohl dann auf den seiten von asmodier als düstere zauberer mein dasein verichten
> 
> ich mein ...
> 
> ...



Warum hockst dann noch immer im WoW Forum herum? Geh zu AION und hab deinen Spaß, wir werden ihn garantiert mit WoW haben...

MfG


----------



## Melz (25. August 2009)

kid666 schrieb:


> Zudem wird es mit sichherheit zu sehr vielen Banns kommen, da viele leute nun in der Alten welt hinfliegen werden wo sie nicht hindürfen etc.
> Blizzard regt sich auf wenn wir z.B. versuchen nach Mount Hyjal, IF Flugfeld etc kommen, nun machen sie es sogar möglich?! ololol!




Auch schon mitbekommen das die ganzen gebiete dann Frei begehbar sind und man dann da hin darf?die gebiete die man nicht FLiegen soll kann man auch nicht fliegen,dafür sorgen die schon.eher als problem sehe ich das geganke von lowlevel leuten,wo das leveln dann doch nicht wieder mehr spaß macht.#
Ausserdem du spielt gerade mal nen Jahr also reg dich nicht über sachen auf die ALte spieler Toll finden.lte welt verändert sich geilo

Sonst war eben so das man merkte da kommt was zu aber nie hat sich mit nem Addon was da gewesenes Verändert und das ist viel besser als immer neue gebiete zu bringen.-AM besten Blizz hätte von anfang an die Weltkarten komplett Fertig gemacht und alle Gebiete und die hätten sich mit jeder erweiterung verändert oder man konnte noch nicht hin weil noch keine Schiffe hingeschwommen sind.Nicht jedesmal uii da gibts ja auf einmal Land und das wussten wir aber hatten es nicht auf unseren Karten,wie Nordrend


----------



## Saberclaw (25. August 2009)

Ähm keine Ahnung?

Bis jetz is grad mal an der Oberfläche gekratzt worden was das Addon belangt, weswegen man zu Instanzen und Raidprogress bla bla bla noch gar nix sagen kann.

Euphorie vll nur, weil die Idee und der Hintergrund des Addons bisher ziemlich beindruckend sind und so weiter. Deathwing uffe Schnauze jeben hat wat jeiles.


Aber ich werfe mal einen Blick in meine Zauberkugel... Ich sehe, dass Casuals später keine chance mehr haben werden mit den Hardcoreraidern mitzuhalten. Sie werden im content vor den Instanzen stecken bleiben und elendig versauern. Nur Spieler die 16 Stunden pro Tag spielen werden, werden etwas erreichen! *ironie aus*


Naja mal sehn...


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (25. August 2009)

Hi Leute!

Ihr zerfleischt euch hier jetzt schon über das angekündigte Addon, dabei wird noch einige Zeit ins Land gehen, bevor es released wird.

Davor wird erstmal der Onyxia patch kommen (ist, wenn ich mich nicht irre für November angekündigt) und bevor WoW:C kommt muss auch erstmal Arthas besiegt werden.

Und bis das neue Addon letztendlich auf den Markt kommt, kann noch einiges passieren.

Ich persönlich finde es sehr geil, dass Blizzard mit dem neuen Addon Azeroth wieder attraktiver machen wird. Schließlich spielt sich die Hauptstory um Warcraft ja auch in Azeroth ab. Und ich findes es echt schade, dass die ganzen alten Hauptstädte fast ausgestorben sind und sie nur noch besucht werden um Auktionshäuser aufzusuchen. Ich finde die Idee von Blizz wirklich gut.

Und Blizzard wird nicht so einfallslos sein nur die alten Instanzen auf LvL 85 anzuheben. Es wurden im Trailer eindeutig auch neue Instanzen angekündigt. Die alten Instanzen, die "hochgelevelt" werden sind ja auch ein Wunsch der Community. Viele haben sich z.B. die Todesminen in einer Hero-Variante gewünscht und jetzt bekommen sie diese Variante von Blizzard.

Über die Klassen-Rassen-Kombination kann man streiten. Ich, der auf Seiten der Allianz spielt, finde es aber klasse, dass es auch Zwergen-Schamanen geben wird, da ich mich mit den Draenei bisher nicht so wirklich anfreunden konnte.

Einer Sache, der ich recht skeptisch gegenüberstehe ist die Tatsache, dass man in Azeroth fliegen kann. Dadurch wird es verdammt viele Städte-Raids geben, wo der Angriff aus der Luft erfolgt, sofern Blizzard da keine Einschränkungen macht. Desweiteren könnte es für Leute, die einen neuen Char anfangen mit dem Leveln ein wenig schwer werden. Ich erinnere mich noch an Classic-Zeiten zurück, wie man in Stranglethorn (Schlingendorntal) übelst gegankt wurde und nicht questen konnte. Auf PVP-Servern wird dieses Problem wohl auch wieder verstärkt auftauchen.

Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich aber sehr positiv gestimmt bezüglich des angekündigten Addons. Ob alles so wird, wie ich mir das vorstelle bleibt halt noch abzuwarten, bis es released wird, genauso wie die Leute erstmal abwarten müssen, die es jetzt schon absolut runtersauen. Die Entwicklung dauert noch!!!


----------



## Mümmel1 (25. August 2009)

ich finde das vieles sehr geil klingt aber mal abwarten ich leg meinehand für ins feuer das 5er innis und genrell alles wieder komplett anspruchlo wird ... mal abwarten alles andere klingt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onkelzfan (25. August 2009)

Ich wünsch den ganzen Spielern, die schon 5 Jahre dabei sind, viel Spaß mit Cataclysm.. *hust*
[/quote]



Ich werde den auch haben, und ich bin mal gespannt ob die Leute die gerade die Foren mal wieder volllullen mit Cataclysm immer noch in den WoW-Foren schreiben obwohl sie ja aufhören wollten weil alles so schlecht wird.

Grüße 


Der Onkelzfan


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2009)

also ich freu mich tierisch darauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CID2k1 (25. August 2009)

Moin,

ich freue mich auf Cataclysm, auch wenn ich rings herum in meiner Freundesschar nur Misskritik höre. Endlich wird die Geschichte von Warcraft weitergeschrieben (Arthas gab es schon vor WOW). Endlich wird Azeroth mit eingebunden und endlich wird das Twinken wieder Spaß machen.

Positives:
Blizzard bringt 2 alte, neue Rassen ins Spiel und macht sie für den Spieler zugänglich. Wenn ich nun aber was von der Neutralität der Goblins höre? Pustekuchen, sie schmuggeln seit Jahren Waffen und Ausrüstung durch Allianzgebiet zur Horde. Klar, dass sich Thrall ihrer erinnert und annimmt. Auch die neue sekundäre Fähigkeit Archäolgie wird bestimmt was feines und für Zwergen-RPler der Burner schlechthin.

Wie oft habe ich davon gesprochen, dass endlich Grim Batol und Uldum aufgemacht werden können? Endlich hört man mal auf mich...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Negatives:
Tauren-Paladin? Naja..., Zwergen-Schamane? Wenn ich ein und ein halbes Auge zudrücke, aufgrund der Erdverbundenheit der Clans... ok... Aber was haben Trolle mit dem Druidentum zu tun oder warum freunden sich die Nachtelfen wieder mit der Magie an? Wozu brauchen Untote Jäger? Essen jagen? Klingt für mich wie ein Schneesturm im Irrenhaus.


Aber im Großen und Ganzen wird es für mich eine neue Euphorie eröffnen und ich werde meinen Account wieder auftauen, aber bis dahin kann ich noch was sparen.

Einen schönen Tag und so...
Gruß CID


----------



## Zauberziege (25. August 2009)

Ich denke das die WoW Classics einfach zuviel erwarten.
Eine eierlegende Wolmilchsau kann auch Blizz nicht erfinden.
Ich freue mich auf die erweiterung.
Wieder einer der Vorteile der "Casuals" ^^

Aber bei den Tauradinen stimme ich zu, das war nicht nötig.

MfG


----------



## Loina (25. August 2009)

moin

ist doch furz egal,ob sich inis anheben oder nicht
hier wird erzählt,als ob alles gleich ist genau so wie 60.
rofl ganz bestimmt.
wenn es euch nicht passt zockt was anderes !!!!
immer diese dreck flammerei das addon ist noch garnicht draussen.
spielt lieber silkroad oder so

ich zock auch schon 4 jahre,und??? die classic zeiten waren einfach die geilsten,und da bin ich nicht alleine


----------



## Rainaar (25. August 2009)

elitexmage schrieb:


> mann wird ja ab 25.9 sehen obs nicht doch n paar servermerges geben wird ..
> also ich jedenfals sage catalysm ist der letzte schrott ... ich habe die alte welt lieber gehabt ..
> 
> wie oft war ich schlingendornen tal und so .. oder der gute alte brachlandchat .. usw
> ...



Ich hege die Hoffnung das die Wirkung der Pille bald nachlässt. Aber ich frage mich ob das was ändert?


----------



## Windelwilli (25. August 2009)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Einer Sache, der ich recht skeptisch gegenüberstehe ist die Tatsache, dass man in Azeroth fliegen kann. Dadurch wird es verdammt viele Städte-Raids geben, wo der Angriff aus der Luft erfolgt, sofern Blizzard da keine Einschränkungen macht.



Können Sie doch ganz einfach durch Bogeschützen- NPC's oder ähnlichem lösen. Da wird der ankommende Städteraid mal eben vom Himmel gepustet.


----------



## Rainaar (25. August 2009)

elitexmage schrieb:


> wow ist echt nur noch casual gaming ... und deswegen haben so viele leute kein bock mehr ...
> 
> wie schnell war naxx gecleart oder ulduar ?..............................
> 
> ...



Junge, hat man Dir irgendwie eben nen Epixxxxx weggerollt oder wat fehlt Dir?


----------



## Zauberziege (25. August 2009)

[QUOTE aion wird für mich und meine freunde das nächste mmo werden .. 3 große gilden wollen alleine auf meinem server der seite Horde wechselln ... und naja ,,, sagt alles oder
[/QUOTE]

Uiiiiii...     drei ganze Gilden, mensch da wird blizzard aber echt in geldnot geraten *gröööööhl*
Meinst es juckt irgendwen, sagenwir mal , einen Rattenschiss ob ihr wechselt oder nicht?

Es geht hier um die Erweiterung von WoW, und nicht um Aion, oder was weis ich.
#

(wow ist echt nur noch casual gaming ... und deswegen haben so viele leute kein bock mehr ...)

LoooooL, genau das gleiche. Die Casuals haben ihren spaß, und diese "vielen " leute von denen du redest machen vieleicht 1 % aller spieler aus.
Meint ihr ersthaft das Blizz 99% der spieler verärgert, nur weil ein paa Epic Junkies anfangen zu meckern?
Die Epic Junkies sind immer am rumheulen, aber spilen weiter. 
Dann habt die Eier in der HOse und hört mit WoW auf. Ansonsten blubbert ihr nur halbseidiges Geschwätz wenn man es nicht auch durchzieht.

Also bitte


----------



## Thewizard76 (25. August 2009)

C0deX schrieb:


> Es wird angepasst das Casuals alles sehen können, warum sollten sie das nicht? Ich hab noch nirgends gelesen Du musst 20 Stunden die Woche spielen um den Content zu clearen! Bedeutet sie zahlen das gleiche wie der rest und haben die gleichen Rechte, wenn du länger als nötig spielst dann ist das Deine Sache aber nicht wichtig für den Content. Herausforderung gibts genug ingame wenn man will aber man sollte das nicht als Messlatte für die Allgemeinheit setzen!


Ich selber bin Gelegenheitsspieler und ich hätte nichts dagegen wenn ich nicht alles sehen könnte.
Ich habe Illidan nie gelegt auch nicht nach dem 30% Nerv.
Ich möchte auch wieder einen etwas anspruchsvolleren Content.
Damals zu BC Zeiten hatte ich mit meinem Pala nur ein paar Kara Teile und mit dem Schurken nur blaues Equip weil ich für die HC Inis zu schlecht war und keine Zeit hatte aber was soll es.
Heute ist mein Druide Naxx 25 Equiped
Mein Schurke HC und Naxx 10
Und mein Jäger auf dem besten Weg dahin selbst Ulduar zu sehen.
Ja ich weiss er hat noch nicht viele lila Teile aber er ist auch erst seit dem 23.08. abends 80.
Nur wird mir beim Questen langweilig weil alles so schnell liegt.
Auch Gelegenheitsspieler wollen etwas anspruchsvolles und nicht Brain AFK dasitzen.
Da kann man gleich Fernsehen.


----------



## Hishabye (25. August 2009)

Thewizard76 schrieb:


> Ich selber bin Gelegenheitsspieler und ich hätte nichts dagegen wenn ich nicht alles sehen könnte.
> Ich habe Illidan nie gelegt auch nicht nach dem 30% Nerv.
> Ich möchte auch wieder einen etwas anspruchsvolleren Content.
> Damals zu BC Zeiten hatte ich mit meinem Pala nur ein paar Kara Teile und mit dem Schurken nur blaues Equip weil ich für die HC Inis zu schlecht war und keine Zeit hatte aber was soll es.
> ...



Mach mal PDC Hero mit blau/grün equipten...


----------



## TheOldMan (25. August 2009)

Ich spiele nun WoW seit den ersten Tagen und hab auf 2 Servern insgesamt 20 Chars, Horde sowie auch Allis. Davon sind 14 voll epic und nun ist mir der Spass an WoW vergangen weil ich es nur noch World of Was nicht geht nenne. Das ist noch nicht bereit, das kannst du noch nicht, das ist nicht möglich usw, überall auf jedem Button ist ein Timer drauf. Ganz kluge sagten mir das ich ja auch die Meldungen im Interface abschalten kann, super schlau. Das neuste ist, wenn ich meinen Healdudu auf Bäumchen umstelle, dann hab ich seit neustem sofort einen Timer auf meinen healbuttons und muss die erst mal abwarten ehe ich heilen kann, kommt im PvP sehr gut wenn man vorher in Verstohlenheit ne Katze war. Zudem ist der lag auf den BGs unerträglich geworden und es hat bestimmt nicht an meinen PCs gelegen da jeder andere das auch hatte. Man sollte meinen das eine Firma wie Blizzard die soviel Geld von uns bekommen doch die Bandbreite anpassen kann. Scheint als ob se auch an den Buffs was patchen wollen, weil ich seit neustem es habe, das wenn ich mich selbst neu buffen will und der Buff noch da ist, auf einmal da steht "Ein mächtigerer Zauber ist bereits aktiv". Zudem kann dich jeder mist Mob 3 Sekunden lang betäuben, die aggro range wurde angehoben so das man fast nie was machen kann ohne adds zu ziehen und die natürlich von hinten kommen und dich im Kampf erst mal 3 Sekunden betäuben. Zudem haben se das "Ziel muss sich vor euch befinden" reingepatcht, das ist super für die nahkämpfer wenn du in ner Ini, wo 20 von 25 auf die ganzen Mobs rumkloppen und man vor lauter gewühle sowieso kaum was sieht. Das Problem haben natürlich keine Caster Klassen.

Zudem haben inzwischen die Chinafarmer voll die Server übernommen und machen sogar Werbung indem se tote lvl 1 Spieler so in die Hauptstädte legen das die ihre Website anzeigen. Ein Chinafarmer Bot haute mir immer wieder mein Questmob weg also hab ich ein Ticket an GM geschrieben, das war morgens um 9 und um 16:00 Uhr hab ich es wieder gelöscht, weil die sich sowieso nicht melden und wenn sind die allermeisten blöder als ne scheibe Toastbrot.

Jeden Tag dieselbe daily machen und jeden Tag farmen ist doch voll stupide. Dafür soll ich noch monatlich Geld bezahlen? Jede Ini bin ich unzählige male durchgelaufen und es bleibt im endeffekt immer dasselbe. Egal welche Ini du nimmst, es wird später nur noch langweilig. Daher hat mich die neue Ini in Eiskrone auch null interessiert. Dauernd wird umgepatcht und dauernd musst du dir den skill für deinen Char neu einstellen. Nur besser wird es meist nicht. Früher hattest 2 Min CD auf Heal- / Manatränke und jetzt darfst nur noch 1 pro Kampf, geht mir hinten dran vorbei. Das sorgt dafür das welche die kein super Equip haben nicht mitgenommen werden können weil die ja nicht so lange durchhalten können.

Es sind noch unzählige andere Dinge die nach meiner Meinung in diesem Spiel so kaputt gepatcht worden sind so das es, zumindest für mich, unspielbar geworden ist. Daher werd ich mir zu 100% das neue Addon garantiert nicht kaufen. Für mich endet WoW nach all diesen Jahren aus oben genannten Gründen. Ich war auch mal ein totaler suchti der WoW in den Himmel hob und es gegen alle anfeindungen verteidigte, doch nach all diesen Jahren und den ganzen Patches, ist es, für mich, einfach ein nerviges Spiel geworden. Das ich aber aufhöre hat auch sein gutes, je weniger Spieler da sind, umso weniger lag wird es geben. Ich habe auch Aion Beta getestet und werde WoW nicht durch Aion ersetzen. 

Mag sein das ich aufhöre, weil ich schon so lange spiele und es deswegen eben von früher kenne als es noch anders war. Doch eben das ist es was ich an WoW vermisse. Ein AV das noch 3 bis 5 Stunden dauert und wo man die Lords noch beschwören kann (heute rusht jeder nur noch), eine Ini in der ein echtes Team spielen kann wo richtige herausforderungen sind so wie es Kara einst war. Ich stehe leider nicht alleine da mit dieser Meinung, da schon viele der "alten" Spieler die ich kannte inzwischen aus eben diesen Gründen mit WoW aufgehört haben. Schade, es war ein schönes Spiel solange es dauerte.


----------



## Thewizard76 (25. August 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Mach mal PDC Hero mit blau/grün equipten...


Davon redet ja keiner.
Wenn man sich hoch spielt vom Equip her geht alles (falls kein movement krüppel oder brain afkler dabei ist)
Wenn man heute seine Klasse auch nur ein bischen spielen kann kommt man überall rein und das ist schade.
BT konnte man nur gehen wenn man seine Klasse beherschte ansonsten ist man ganz schnell aus der Gruppe geflogen.
Wenn mein Jäger soweit ist werde ich auch wieder Naxx, Ulduar usw. gehen.


----------



## Elidias (25. August 2009)

Schonmal darüber nachgedacht, das nicht alle den Radcontent clear haben und dieser für die meißten Leute durchaus eine Herausforderung bietet?
ch bn es ehrlich gesagt Leid Threads zu lesen, in denen Leute sich beschwerden, das alles viel zu einfach wäre. Ich bn sicher selbst für Leute die die neusten Rads clear haben gibt es noch was zu tun. Sei es der Hardmode oder rennt von mir aus nackt durch Ulduar, was weiß ich...
Wenn euch das Spiel keinen Spaß mehr macht und keine Herausforderungen bietet, flamt nicht sondern hört auf und geht mal wieder an die Luft!


----------



## Ashaqun (25. August 2009)

TheOldMan schrieb:


> Ich spiele nun WoW seit den ersten Tagen und hab auf 2 Servern insgesamt 20 Chars, Horde sowie auch Allis. Davon sind 14 voll epic und nun ist mir der Spass an WoW vergangen



Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Jetzt kann dein Leben beginnen.


----------



## Kayzu (25. August 2009)

spiele Mittlerweile auch schon seit Classic Closed Beta und da haben sich 7 x 80er Chars angesammelt.

abgestürzte Raumschiffe habe ich mir ja noch gefallen lassen aber Tauradine, Zwerg Schamanen und Worgen bei der Ally, schiesst mal wieder den Vogel ab.
Und dadurch dass PvP den ganzen PVE Content und das balancing kaputt macht, fällt mir die Entscheidung nichtmehr ganz so schwer.
Nur wenn du halt 2 volle T8.5-T9 chars hast, tut es eigentlich schon n bissl weh diese einzumotten.

Ich freue mich auf Aion und somit hat Blizzard 2 Accounts weniger.
Aion muss ich aber sagen ist für mich denke ich nur ein Lückenfüller bis SWO kommt.


----------



## TheOldMan (25. August 2009)

Ashaqun schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Jetzt kann dein Leben beginnen.




Die einzige gute Antwort auf meinen Post^^   Danke, du hast recht!!!


----------



## Humunculus (25. August 2009)

Blizz macht einen massiven Fehler bei der Sache wie ich finde. Sie sind zu langsam.
Wenn man ehrlich ist bietet Cataclysm nix neues und das ist das Problem. Damit mein ich jetzt nicht stufe 85 und die neue alte welt sondern den rest.

Herzugehen und zu sagen "allse rassen für alle klassen", ist wahrscheinlich keine 10 minuten arbeit. Hat auch 0 Einfluß und ist auch relativ unwichtig. Es gibt Bikes und Chopper, wenn nun ne Taruadin rumrennt, dann ist das auch egal.

Gildensystem klingt nice, aber auch das kommt min 1 Addon zu spät. Aber auch das ist keine wirkliche Superneuigkeit wo ich sagen würde "geiles Teil". Nice to have aber mehr auch nicht.

Keine neue Klasse: Das ist aktuell eigentlich der größte Minuspunkt. Wo bleiben die versprochenene Heldenklassen?

Lvl85: Verständlich und in meinen Augen gut. LvL90 und mehr machen keinen Sinn. LvL 80 ist schon nervig. Mehr Spells, mehr tasten und oft so das 70% der Fähigkeiten kaum zum tragen kommen und nur in 1-2 Situtionen sinn machen. Weniger ist mehr finde ich.

Gewertete BG´s: Das ist für mich persöhnlich der Höhepunkt. Endlich vernünftiges PvP wie zu den Stammgruppenzeiten in Classic WoW. Keine unausgewogene Schrottarena mit Ihren FOTM Teams.

Neue Rassen: Sind nett.


Insgesamt könnte Blizz 80% des Addons schon mit 3.3 einbauen. Die neue Welt, lvl 85 nachreichen. 
Das gesamte vorgestellte Package gerechtfertigt in meinen Augen aber nur bedingt ein Addon auf das man noch 1 Jahr minimum Warten soll. Was bedeuten würde das Blizz es wieder einmal nicht schafft Ihren angestrebten 1 Jahres Rythmus zu halten.

Jetzt muss man halt noch abwarten, wie sich insbesondere die Konkurrenz schlägt. Ob Aion wirklich so toll wird. Sowas hatten wir schon mit Age of Conan und Warhammer, welche mehr oder minder Rohkrepierer waren. 

Aber bis zu Cataclysm kommen wie gesagt noch schöne Games wie CoD, OFP Dragon Rising, Starcraft 2 Diablo 3 usw.


Das schöne ist ja zu wissen das man wenn man jetzt keine Lust mehr hat getrost aufhören kann. Man verpasst ein paar raids aber mehr auch nicht. zum addon gibts dann wieder nen resett und die tolle t10 rüssi ist 3 Wochen später nur noch crap.


----------



## silas00 (25. August 2009)

TheOldMan schrieb:


> Ich spiele nun WoW seit den ersten Tagen und hab auf 2 Servern insgesamt 20 Chars, Horde sowie auch Allis. Davon sind 14 voll epic und nun ist mir der Spass an WoW vergangen weil ich es nur noch World of Was nicht geht nenne. Das ist noch nicht bereit, das kannst du noch nicht, das ist nicht möglich usw, überall auf jedem Button ist ein Timer drauf. Ganz kluge sagten mir das ich ja auch die Meldungen im Interface abschalten kann, super schlau. Das neuste ist, wenn ich meinen Healdudu auf Bäumchen umstelle, dann hab ich seit neustem sofort einen Timer auf meinen healbuttons und muss die erst mal abwarten ehe ich heilen kann, kommt im PvP sehr gut wenn man vorher in Verstohlenheit ne Katze war. Zudem ist der lag auf den BGs unerträglich geworden und es hat bestimmt nicht an meinen PCs gelegen da jeder andere das auch hatte. Man sollte meinen das eine Firma wie Blizzard die soviel Geld von uns bekommen doch die Bandbreite anpassen kann. Scheint als ob se auch an den Buffs was patchen wollen, weil ich seit neustem es habe, das wenn ich mich selbst neu buffen will und der Buff noch da ist, auf einmal da steht "Ein mächtigerer Zauber ist bereits aktiv". Zudem kann dich jeder mist Mob 3 Sekunden lang betäuben, die aggro range wurde angehoben so das man fast nie was machen kann ohne adds zu ziehen und die natürlich...



Mimimimi hör auf mit Wow und gut ist.


----------



## Melz (25. August 2009)

elitexmage schrieb:


> mann wird ja ab 25.9 sehen obs nicht doch n paar servermerges geben wird ..
> also ich jedenfals sage catalysm ist der letzte schrott ... ich habe die alte welt lieber gehabt ..
> 
> wie oft war ich schlingendornen tal und so .. oder der gute alte brachlandchat .. usw
> ...



Flamen aber keine ahnung haben.das ist teilweise Südmeer.Weil es zu den verlorenen inseln und so geht und auch im südmeer ne Instanz sein wird.nur eben nicht wie alle gedacht das man nur im Südmeer zu tun hat.

Und bla bla geht doch alle zu Aion,hab viele inner Gilde sie Aion Beta gezockt haben und sagen das es der totale müll ist.Sieht zwar serh schön aus aber der rest ist Müll.von daher werden eh viele wieder zu wow kommen wie es bei WAR der fall war.also tönt nicht alle immer so rum und versaut euch nicht jetzt schon die Community,weil wenn ich lese was für leute bisher immer schreiben Aion wird das beste spiel werden und wow abklösen,da hab ich die Hoffnung das endlich die Idioten aus WoW weggehen.


----------



## silas00 (25. August 2009)

Kayzu schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf Aion und somit hat Blizzard 2 Accounts weniger.
> Aion muss ich aber sagen ist für mich denke ich nur ein Lückenfüller bis SWO kommt.



Da wird Blizzard aber traurig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melz (25. August 2009)

elitexmage schrieb:


> wow ist echt nur noch casual gaming ... und deswegen haben so viele leute kein bock mehr ...
> 
> wie schnell war naxx gecleart oder ulduar ?
> 
> ...



Weil alles so einfach ist haben ja auch nur 16% der Gilden Sarth 3D geschafft,deswegen haben gerade mal 2% Algalon down,deswegen haben gerade mal 12% Yogg down,weil ja alles so einfach ist OO


----------



## silas00 (25. August 2009)

Melz schrieb:


> Weil alles so einfach ist haben ja auch nur 16% der Gilden Sarth 3D geschafft,deswegen haben gerade mal 2% Algalon down,deswegen haben gerade mal 12% Yogg down,weil ja alles so einfach ist OO



Ja das sind immer diese möchtegern Pros die meinen alles wär zu easy obwohl die nichtmal alles clear haben.


----------



## Astrad (25. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Die werdn wahrscheinlich den alten Raidcontent auf 85 anheben.
> Die ganzen WotLK & BC-Starter werdn dann ein richtig tolles Addon habn, die ganzen Spieler die seit Classic dabei sind dürfn sich dann die nächste Kloschüssel zum entleeren suchen.
> 
> Ragnaros & Onyxia "anheben"?
> Wie einfallslos is Blizzard eigentlich geworden..



1. Sie werden eben nicht den alten Raidcontent einfach nur anheben.Es wid neuen Raidcontent geben.Es wird kein AW angehoben ,es wird kein MC angehoben es wird eben nicht alles einfach nur angehoben.Beispiele gabs auf der Blizzcon ja schon genug.Grim Batol,neue Schwarzfels Instanz,Skywall,Raggi.

2.Onyxia ist kein ernster Raidcontent,es ist einfach ein verdammtes Geschenk an die Community.Blizz sollte es einfach lassen die Community zu beschenken,ist doch eh alles falsch.Selbst wenn Blizzard euch zum Geburtstag 3 Monate gratis schenken würde,würde die Community noch rummaulen "Geizhälse,nur 3 Monate,wieso keine 4 hää?"

3.Ragnaros wird nicht angehoben.Was laut Blizz an Raggi gleich bleibt,Name,Feuerlord,Böses Vieh,Grunddesign.Es wird ein komplett neuer Kampf in einer neuen Instanz mit einer neuen Hintergrundgeschichte. Und das Ragi irgendwann mal wiederkommt,war schon klar.Immerhin wurde er damals zu früh beschworen und NIE ausgelöscht,er wurde nur verbannt.


----------



## Melz (25. August 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Das Problem war nicht, dass die Bosse sooo schwer waren, sondern die meisten hatten kein Plan von der Steuerung des Chars.
> Heute hast du dröfmillionen Seiten wie du deinen Char richtig skillst und welche best-slot-Items es gibt und wie du die noch am besten verzaubern und sockeln darfst. Und die rota wird dir auch überall vorgekaut.
> Und hast auf Foren drölftausend Formeln die ausrechnen, wie du am meisten DPS machst.
> Dann hast du überall noch die Taktiken bis ins kleinste Detail erklärt mit Videos und allem drum und dran.
> ...




Keine ahnung ob es damals schon deadly bossmodes gab aber glaube eher nicht,vllt ist auch deadly bossmodes an der leichtigkeit des contents schuld.Damals wusste man nicht,in 20 sekunden castet der das und das und ich muss das und das machen sondern man musste noch schnell reagieren.heutzutage weiß man doch wenn man in 5 sekunden sich bewegen muss.sollten mal einige ausprobieren die den Content zu leicht finden.Deadly bossmodes oder Big Wigs ausschalten.


----------



## Rootii (25. August 2009)

silas00 schrieb:


> Mimimimi hör auf mit Wow und gut ist.



boa aber echt.. o0 langsam kann man das geheule nich mehr hörn.. hängt euer leben davon aber oder was?

zu meiner situation.. ich geh arbeiten kann vllt jeden 2. abend pa stündchen mit kollegen zockn und spiele seit bc, schön nech?
in so einem game muss sich nunmal was tun.. mir gefällt das spiel an sich sehr gut .. es macht mit kumpels immer fun..ziemlich egal was blizz da noch macht
ich saug mir doch nich die ganze negative scheiße aus dem game raus und heul rum, als hätt ich im rl keine anderen probs, wenn mir mit wow was nich passt..

hört halt einfach auf wenns euch nich passt was mit wow passiert, oder nehmt es halt an, anstatt nur zu heulen

soll blizz machen ich schaus mir an bin gespannt und werd weiterzockn.. wieso auch nich.. schöne beschäftigung für abends mit kumpels wirds immer bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melz (25. August 2009)

Nicorobbin schrieb:


> Es gibt mit dem neuem Addon viele gute und viele schlechte Sachen.
> Ich spiele auch seit 4,5 Jahren, und in all den jahren waren die Goblins immer eine neutrale Rasse.
> Goblins zur Horde? Kann ich genausowenig verstehen wie Goblins zur Allianz.
> Worgen? Wer kam auf so einen schwachsinn? Die ham weder bei der Horde noch bei den Allis was zu suchen. Die sollen in ihrer Burg Schattenfang bei ihrem Meister Arugal bleiben und sich weiterhin abschlachten lassen.
> Aus Gilneas könnte man soviel mehr machen....



den Trailer angeschaut zu Cata??? dann würdeste nicht so nen scheiß labbern.
Nicht alle Goblins schliesen sich der Horde an,es sind die Goblins von Kezan, die weggeschwemmt wurden,und dann von der Allianz angegriffen wurden.Und die Orks ihnen zu hilfe kam und sie zur Horde holten.DIe worgen sind Menschen die Verflucht sind und gegen diesen Fluch kämpfen ,also nicht diese wilden worgen sind.Und Gilneas wird angegriffen und die Nachtelfen kommen ihnen zur Hilfe und holen sie zur Allianz.


----------



## Konov (25. August 2009)

TheOldMan schrieb:


> Ich spiele nun WoW seit den ersten Tagen und hab auf 2 Servern insgesamt 20 Chars, Horde sowie auch Allis. Davon sind 14 voll epic und nun ist mir der Spass an WoW vergangen




Kein Wunder!
Ging mir genauso...

Wobei ich keine 20 Chars auf 2 Servern hatte.

Aber es ist völlig normal, dass man übersättigt ist, wenn man jeden Tag 3 Tafeln Schokolade in sich reinstopft, statt jeden zweiten Tag nur ein Stück zu essen.
Denk mal drüber nach.


Zum Thema: 
Das Addon hat bei mir auf jeden Fall neue Euphorie verursacht.
Ob es wirklich gut wird, bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Clârôn (25. August 2009)

Wenn ich hier einige Kommentare lese wird mir echt schlecht. 
Einige sollten sich vllt mal schlau machen bevor sie sich äußern! 
- Raggi kommt neu, MC nicht! Raggi is wie Chris Metzen sagte: "pissed!" 
Er ist stärker als zuvor. Das immernoch einige Raggi zwingend mit MC in verbindung bringen zeigt doch mal das die sich vorher nicht über div. Veränderungen informiert haben, hauptsache meckern.

Es kommen soviele änderungen auf uns zu und fast alles was dazu kommt ist Gemecker. 
Das man es nicht allen recht machen kann ist normal. aber wenn ich mir einige kommentare von leuten durchlese die nie vanilla gespielt haben... no comment.


Ich persönlich freue mich aufs Addon und denke das einige alte Hasen wiederkommen werden.


----------



## Astrad (25. August 2009)

Humunculus schrieb:


> Blizz macht einen massiven Fehler bei der Sache wie ich finde. Sie sind zu langsam.
> Wenn man ehrlich ist bietet Cataclysm nix neues und das ist das Problem. Damit mein ich jetzt nicht stufe 85 und die neue alte welt sondern den rest.



Nix neues?Neues Gameplay,neue Kontinente,neue Geschichte,neuer Beruf,neue Rassen,Gildenlvlsystem,PvP Änderungen,überarbeitetes Gildensystem,Pfad der Titanen und dann gibts garantiert auch noch Sachen,die sie bisher nur nicht verraten haben....



> Keine neue Klasse: Das ist aktuell eigentlich der größte Minuspunkt. Wo bleiben die versprochenene Heldenklassen?



Blizzard sagte von Anfang es das sie NICHT mit jedem Addon eine neue Heldenklasse einbaun werden.Wer dann darauf setzt das sie mit jedem Addon eine neue bringen,ist doch selber Schuld wenn er enttäuscht wird....



> Das gesamte vorgestellte Package gerechtfertigt in meinen Augen aber nur bedingt ein Addon auf das man noch 1 Jahr minimum Warten soll. Was bedeuten würde das Blizz es wieder einmal nicht schafft Ihren angestrebten 1 Jahres Rythmus zu halten.



Minimum 1 Jahr?Wo steht das?Keiner weiss wann es kommt.Und was glaubst du wie lange es dauert Nordend und Azeroth einem "Design Update" zu unterziehen,dabei das ganze noch einem Grafikupdate zu unterziehen und darauf zu achten das die Welf Flugmounttauglich ist.Allein dieser Punkt ist ein enormer Aufwand.Genau wie die massiven Änderungen an den Klassen und am Gameplay.Ausserdem hat Blizzard nie gesagt "JEdes Jahr ein Addon",sie haben gesagt sie streben es an jedes Jahr ein Addon rauszubringen,sprich sie versuchen es,garantieren aber für nichts.

Blizz könnte das Addon sicherlich 3-4 Monate rausbringen,aber dann geht das gemecker los"Unbalanced","Scheiss neues gameplay,völlig undurchdacht" oder "Bää überall Bugs". Lieber 3-4 Monate länger arbeiten und dafür 95% richtig machen,als uns ein 60% Spiel zu servieren...


----------



## dergrossegonzo (25. August 2009)

Wenn es einen Gott geben würde _(was damit nicht bedeutet "es gibt keinen Gott")_ und dieser Gott
würde versuchen auf die Wünsche aller Menschen einzugehen...

...dieser Gott würde sich nach zwei Jahren umbringen oder wahnsinnig werden.

Das Blizzard das noch nicht passiert ist, liegt einfach daran, daß sie eine Mitte suchen.

Trotz dieses Versuches wird es immer, wirklich *immer* Leute geben die an den neuen Dingen etwas
auszusetzen haben.

Ich selbst finde eigentlich einige Instanzen haben es total verdient, das man sie wieder ausgräbt.

Wer noch nie einen ganzen Abend in den Todesminen verbracht hat, kann leider nicht mitreden.
Wir waren wirklich oft von 6 -Mitternacht da drin. Es gab keine "Giudes" das mit dem Tanken und
dem Heilen war auch noch nicht so richtig rüber gekommen und ein Plattenträger würfelte auch
mal auf Leder - war ja was blaues - und es juckte keinen so richtig.

Auch Gegenden wie Desolace, das Steinkrallengebirge und andere waren eher leer und gequestet
haben die wenigsten dort.
Daher ist es doch eine schöne Sache das mal das eine oder andere "aufgewärmt" wird.

Einige schreien auch "Warum keine neue Klasse ?" - ich wette das sind die gleichen die die neue
Klasse zu tode geschrieen haben.
"Heldenklasse" ? Der Todesritter ist doch nichts anderes mehr als ein Krieger mit blasser Haut.

Zum Vereinfachen mancher Dinge kann ich noch nichts sagen, da ich absolut nicht weiß was da
später wirklich passiert.

Ich hoffe eigentlich nur eines - oder wünsche es mir:

Das WOW wieder etwas von seiner Unschuld zurück bekommt. Zu der Zeit als alle noch Noobs waren
sich über die  einfachsten Dinge gefreut haben und es nicht nur um "den besten Raid" den Loot und
die tollsten Titel geht.

Und um die anderen whinenden Fanboys, Megaraider, Imbaroxxors zu zitieren:

_"Wenn nicht, kündige ich dann entgültig meinen Account" _ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich werde meinen Account wohl eher dann kündigen wenn ich etwas besseres gefunden habe oder 
meine Freunde was anderes machen und ich mit ihnen dann das Spiel spiele.

Denn das hier war auch mal ein Spiel. 

Daraus wurde für so manchen Ernst oder gar eine Religion. (wobei ich wieder oben angekommen wäre)

_"Wenn ich der Gott Blizzard wäre...." _ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morbash (25. August 2009)

Nunja...

ich spiele WoW seit Anfang Release und die Zeit, die mir wirklich als einzigartig in Erinnerung blieb ist eben genau diese.
Woran es liegt?
Sicher nicht daran, dass dem Spiel die heutigen, meiner Meinung nach sinnvollen und fortschrittlichen, Neuerungen fehlten. Nein, vielmehr war es der Zauber der neuen, spannenden Welt, dem ich unterlag. Hinzu kam, dass die Community sich wesentlich moderater verhielt, sowohl ingame als auch außerhalb.

Mit Cataclysm macht Blizzard etwas, das meiner Meinung nach das Potential hat, das Spielgefühl von früher wieder anzustoßen. Die "alte" Welt inklusive ihrer erinnerungsschweren Städte und Länder, gespickt mit neuen Gebieten in klassischem Setting und das alles auf dem aktuellen Stand von WoW, rein (spiel)technisch gesehen - ich freue mich darauf, mit meinem Krieger, der schon in Molten Core sein Schild hinhielt (und übrigens mein einziger Char neben _einem_ Twink ist und bleibt) wieder in Azeroth umherzureisen.

Meine einzige Sorge ist - und das erwähnte ich schon an anderer Stelle - seit Langem die Community. Wir machen das Spiel - Blizzard gibt nur die Grundlage. Ein MMORPG lebt von seinen Spielern und es wäre schade, ein Spiel mit soviel Potential (und das hat WoW nach wie vor, Tendenz steigend) kaputt zu machen. Deshalb kann ich nur auch an dieser Stelle an jeden Einzelnen appelieren ein wenig die Ar***backen zusammen zu kneifen und Cataclysm zu dem zu machen was es aller Voraussicht nach wird - ein klasse Addon für ein feines Spiel.

Morbash


----------



## Konov (25. August 2009)

Morbash schrieb:


> Nunja...
> 
> ich spiele WoW seit Anfang Release und die Zeit, die mir wirklich als einzigartig in Erinnerung blieb ist eben genau diese.
> Woran es liegt?
> ...



Das kann ich so unterschreiben!
Einziger Wehrmutstropfen ist, wie du richtig erkannt hast, die Community.
Aber auch da kann man sich ja größtenteils heraushalten, jedenfalls versuche ich das, wenn ich nochmal aktiv WoW spielen werde. Man muss ja nicht mit diesen ganzen Primaten kommunizieren sondern kann sich auf das Wesentliche unter Freunden beschränken.


----------



## Nios (25. August 2009)

Wieso heulen alle rum,dass der alte Content aufgewärmt wird?

1. Keine Sau interessiert sich mehr für alte Raids,außer um Erfolge abzufarmen.

2.Nicht jeder kennt den Pre-BC-Content.

und 3. Keiner zwingt euch,den neuen alten Content zu besuchen.

Die Welt entwinkelt sich nun mal weiter..ob das gut oder schlecht durchgeführt wird,sei dahingestellt...Aber dieses Rumgeflenne allein nach der Vorstellung geht einem mächtig auf den Keks...
Blizz versucht,ein sinkendes Schiff über Wasser zu halten...


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. August 2009)

Nios schrieb:


> Blizz versucht,ein sinkendes Schiff über Wasser zu halten...




hmm... da muss wohl irgendwo ne Tasse Wasser in den Supertanker gelaufen sein.
Alarm und so....


----------



## Elicios (25. August 2009)

Persönlich finde ich Blizzards Pläne, den alten Content wiederzubeleben super! Aber ich finde aufgewärmte Suppen auch klasse! Diese schmecken zwar nicht mehr so deftig, eher  wie schon mal gegessen, aber wer die Suppe vorher noch nicht kannte, wird damit glücklich! Köche jedoch werden diese Suppe verfluchen!

Blizzard´s 5 Sterne Restaurant der feinen Küche, verliert mit jedem neuem Gericht an Klasse und somit einen Stern!


----------



## Hitzedrachen (25. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> hmm... da muss wohl irgendwo ne Tasse Wasser in den Supertanker gelaufen sein.
> Alarm und so....



Ein Supertanker ist WoW schon lange nicht mehr. Es fehlt einfach an einem guten PvE-MMO als Alternative.

Das Addon werden sich, wie auch WotLK, wirder viele Menschen kaufen, es bis Max-Level spielen und dann irgendwann in die Ecke legen.

Ich hoffe auf Guild Wars 2.   Schöne Grafik, bestimmt gut erzählte Geschichte, gutes PvP...und und und
Ich nehme mir nicht vor das WoW-Addon zu kaufen, außer es kommt noch dieses Jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mümmel1 (25. August 2009)

Nios schrieb:


> Wieso heulen alle rum,dass der alte Content aufgewärmt wird?
> 
> 1. Keine Sau interessiert sich mehr für alte Raids,außer um Erfolge abzufarmen.
> 
> ...



die raids waren geil ja erinnert man sich gern drann ... aber will man diese geilen bosse in nem freeloot status nochmal sehen?


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (25. August 2009)

@Elicios

Was fürn Quatsch, gerade Suppen und Eintöpfe schmecken aufgewärmt am besten.


----------



## nrg (25. August 2009)

Hitzedrachen schrieb:


> Es fehlt einfach an einem guten PvE-MMO als Alternative.



Richtig, da aber jeder nach PvP schreit wird da auf lange Sicht nichts kommen. Ich bezweifle auch das Aion große Mengen an WoWSpielern langfristig binden kann. Viele von ihren Fans auserkorenen WoW Killer sind zwar kommerziell erfolgreich, sägen aber höchstens mit einem Plastikmesser am Thron. Einige werden wechseln weil ihnen in WotLK langweilig ist, aber sie werden merken das auch Aion nicht die grüne Wiese oder auch WoW in Perfektion ist die sie sich vorstellen.

Meine Präferenz liegt derzeit bei SW:ToR, aber ich bin ganz ehrlich wenn es nichts taugt und mir keinen Spaß macht geh wieder zurück zu WoW.

Ich bitte jeden der jammert und heult weil ihm der Content zu leicht ist und er Probleme damit hat das man einfacher an T-Teile kommt seien Account zu kündigen und das endgültig. Die 0,5% machen keinen großen Verlust, aber die Communtiy wäre um einiges besser.


----------



## Falbulon (25. August 2009)

Nun ja die Blizzcon ist vorbei und nen Haufen Infos kamen rum. Nachdem ich nu alles hab Sacken lassen, bleibt der Aion Kauf trotzdem. Nun dies hat nix damit zu tun das Cataclysm schlecht ist. Nein im gegenteil, ich mag viele Ideen und die waren auch bitter nötig, allen voran der Pfad der Titanen und Gildenleveln + Skillen. Das sind Dinge die andere MMO's scho lange haben und die ich mir in WoW gewünscht habe.

Nun warum kaufe ich mir trotzdem Aion. Weil Aion mir gefällt, es Spaß macht und ich mich auf Endgame und den ganzen Content aus den patches 1.1 - 1.5 freue. Cataclysm kaufe ich mir trotzdem. Nur ist fraglich ob ich es nur bis 85 spiele, 5er Instanzen besuche und dann wieder einfriere. Dass muss man dann sehen.

Auch weiss ich noch net was mit Wotlk ist. Derzeit ist der Content ausgelutscht. Bis zum Aion Release kommen noch 2 Bosse im Kolloseum. Na die werden wir sicherlich noch legen. Aber irgendwie ist der Reiz nicht mehr da. Ich mache nicht mal mehr Raidvideos, weil ein Video erstellen von meinem Umfang meiner Videos mittlerweile viel mehr Zeit frisst als die Instanzen clear sind. Demzufolge sich kaum einer noch für sowas interessiert. Daher arbeite ich auch nur noch an meinem Story-Machinima, was dann eher zeitlos ist.

Man muss jetzt auch mal die Patches abwarten. Die Screenshots der Eiskrone 5er Ini fand ich toll. Errinnert sehr stark an die BlackrockDeeps nur in Blau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und das gefällt mir. Auch die 10/25er klingt toll. Nur wann kommt des. Wenn man vom logischem Standpunkt ausgeht, das 3.3 der letzte Contentpatch in Wotlk ist, wie auch von Blizzard bestätigt. Nun dann werden die den noch bis Dezember drücken um mehr Zeit für Cataclysm zu haben. Damit Cataclysm mindestens bis 2. oder gar 3. Quartal Zeit hat. November wäre der Zwischenpatch mit Onyxia. Nun gehen wir aber mal vom logischen Weg und verfolgen die Patches in Wotlk. Release November 2008, Content Leveln, 10 5er, Naxx, 2 weiter kurze 2 Raidinis. Zeitvorgabe ca. 6 Monate. Patch 3.1 mit Ulduar und Dayliestuff, Zeit ca. 3 Monate. Patch 3.2 - nochmal nen kleiner Dayliestuff, nen BG und ne kleine Raidini ohne Trash oder Laufwege. Letzteres kann keine 3 Monate überleben. In 1 Woche ist der letzte Boss aktiv, dann starten Hardmodes. Für manche ist aber Hardmodes nicht relevant. Der Content ist danach weitesgehend clear. Geht man nu noch von etwas Laufzeit für Nachzügler aus ist Ende September/ Anfang Oktober Patch 3.3 sinnvoll. Eiskrone ist ein Ulduar von der Größe her, nur bietet es eben auch noch die 5er, die net grade klein ist. Das mit den mehr 5ern ist schonmal nen guter Schritt. Eiskrone kann also locker 3-5 Monate Bestand haben ohne ausgelutscht zu sein. Ich gehe aber eher von 3-4 Monaten aus.

Nun denn dann wäre ja nach neuer Theorie schon im Januar Langeweile in Wotlk. Ergo Patch 4.0 muss ein schönes Event enthalten und die Leute bei Stange halten um dann auf 2. Quartal zu spielen für des 3. Addon. 3. oder gar 4. Quartal wird die erst Recht Leute aufhören lassen. Das Risiko geht Blizzard net ein.

Nun zu Aion. Ich denke hier wird Blizzard individuell reagieren. Ich kann mir derzeit beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das Blizzard nicht mit einem Patch reagiert. Sie haben in der VErgangenheit bei jedem MMO mit Patches oder Addons reagiert um die Unlust zu stärken ein neues MMO anzufangen. Bei Aion soll das anders sein? Ich hab alleine in meiner Gilde mal 10 Leuten gesagt sie sollens ich selber nen Bild machen und in die Beta reinschauen. Nachdem diese das getan haben, haben sie Aion vorbestellt. Keiner von denen hat WoW deswegen gleich gekündigt. Ich will damit nur sagen, das Aion es aufgrund des anspielens schafft Spieler wegzuziehen. Was aber net alleine der Verdienst von Aion ist. Nein das ist die zunehmende Langeweile in WoW. Hier muss man einfach mit nem richtig tollen Content entgegenwirken und Eiskrone ist dazu passend.

Also warten wir mal ab wie alles wird. Für mich persönlich ist im September ganz klare WoW Pause angeordnet. Und sollte Patch 3.3 wirklich noch bis Dezember auf sich warten, ist fraglich ob ich dann nochmal einlogge, denn Abo ist für September nicht verlängert. Cataclysm wiederum ist einfach für mich als Warcraft Fan seit Teil 1 ein Muss. Deathwing muss man einfach umhauen. Aber bis dahin kann noch viel passieren. Auch kann mir Aion schon im Dezember überdrüssig werden und ich freue mich auf Eiskrone. Man weiss es vorher nicht. Vom Endcontent kennt man ein paar Videos aus Asien. In der Beta kam man net soweit. Aber der Weg bis dahin war spaßig. Für mich gibt es kein Aion besser als Wow oder umgekehrt. Aion ist für sich selbst ein sehr solides game mit eigenem Flair. Der Stil ist ganz anders als in WoW und das kämpfen schon im PVE etwas skilliger. Als bessere Grafik würde ich Aion nun auch net zwingend bezeichnen. Es gibt klar schöne Umgebungen, aber teils auch schlechte Texturen. Nette Effekte wie Hitzwellen machen natürlich was her. Aber vergleich ist doof. Denn dann findet man in Aion auch genug Sachen die einem Fehlen oder stören. Ich spiels einfach nur, weil ich derzeit in WoW ausser raiden nix mache und mir selbst das raiden irgendwie langweilig wird. Ich gehe da nur von mir selbst aus. Spiel wird langweilig -> Neues Spiel muss herhalten. Aber dabei gehe ich nur von der JETZT Situation aus. Mit Patch 3.3 oder spätestens mit 4.0 kanns ich das alles ändern. Ich habe nur mein Abo gekündigt, nicht aber meinen Account. Bin kein Fan davon aus Frust oder Dummheit mal eben irgendwas zu löschen. Denn am Ende bereue ich sowas. Schliesslich find ich die Worgen und Gilneas ssehr anziehend.

Schauen wir also mal.

So langer Text, aber nun komme ich doch noch zur Euphorie. Ja die hat Blizzard entfacht. Sie hat mich sogar dazu gebracht meinen Film etwas umzuschreiben. Viele Änderungen passen aber auch sehr gut in meine ursprüngliche Geschichte. Allerdings kam die Euphorie erst am Sonntag. Am Freitag sah ich nur den Trailer und war sogar etwas enttäuscht vond er Grafik. Ausser tollem Wasser, waren da teils sogar noch alter Pixelhimmel und schäbige Bäume oder Bodentexturen. Aber net so schlimm, denn sie sollen mehr Zeit in die neuen Gebiet einvestieren. Uldum als Ägyptische Stadt, herrlich. Oder Mount Hyjal wie es nach WC3 aussehen sollte. Jippieh. Aber was mich in eine kleine Euphorie versetzt hat ist ganz klar die Neuerungen Pfad der Titanen, 1 interessanter neuer sekundärer Beruf und das Leveln von Gilden. 3 Dinge die motivierend klingen und einem Achievement Erfolg innerhalb der Gilde eine andere Bedeutung geben. Desweiteren das sie Terrain Phasing einführen. Ich fand zwar das Phasing in Wotlk net schlecht, aber es waren nur Objekte und NPC's. Mit Terrain Phasing könnte die Story richtig cool erzählt werden.

So und nun halten wir mal fest. In Sachen MMO steckte Bizzard schon damals in den Kinderschuhen und stecken sie noch heute. Sie werden es nie begreifen wie man Content langlebig und motivierend baut ohne ständig nachliefern zu müssen. Aber das macht dem ganzen kein Beinbruch. Denn sie wissen wie man Story erzählt und so den Content voranbringt und am Leben hält. Mit Terrain Phasing könnte man also einiges in der Welt erleben. Die Raids sind dann nur noch Beiwerk um den Endcontent abzuschliessen bis zum nächsten Addon. Nun das ist nen fader Beigeschmack, aber tendenziell notwendig um finanziell erfolgreich zu bleiben.

Fazit: Cataclysm ist fest eingeplant und wird gekauft. Nur der Verbleib bis dahin belibt schwammig. Im grunde ist es mir Wurscht, denn ich hab ab September ein Spiel was mich über die Zeit bis Eiskrone bringt. Nur mir tuen die Spieler leid, die nix haben und sich in Dalaran die Beine in den Bauch stehen bis Eiskrone endlich kommt. Denn dies wird spätestens Anfang September der Fall sein. Das ist der Preis, wenn man Content macht, der zu schnell durch ist. Hardmodes sind nunmal nur für die Hardcore Gilden. Selbst die Raider von früher, die nur im Durchschnitt mitspielten, denen sind die Hardmodes zu hart und zu unmotivierend, da man vorher noch etliche Woche Normal Modes spielen muss. Ergo Hardmodes nix für Causuals und nix für Moderates, just only for Hardcore. Wir werden also sehen wie Blizzard nun reagieren wird. Persönlich glaube ich net an ein 3.3 Release im September. Denn traditionell kam ein Patch vorher aufm PTR und von dem ist weit und breit nix zu sehen, ausser dem Event patch für den Geburtstag im November, in dem auch noch einiges angekündigtes fehlt. Daher denke ich mal gibt es nur 2 Möglichkeiten. Patch 3.3 kommt erstmalig ohne PTR raus oder er kommt Dezember oder gar Januar.


In diesem Sinne. Jeder wie er mag, für mich erstmal Aion im September. Und für die Flamer, lest meinen Text richtig und ihr werdet feststellen wie wenig negativ ich über WoW rede.


----------



## Humunculus (25. August 2009)

Astrad schrieb:


> Nix neues?Neues Gameplay,neue Kontinente,neue Geschichte,neuer Beruf,neue Rassen,Gildenlvlsystem,PvP Änderungen,überarbeitetes Gildensystem,Pfad der Titanen und dann gibts garantiert auch noch Sachen,die sie bisher nur nicht verraten haben....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Ob die nun jedes Jahr eins rausbringen oder nicht sei dahingestellt. Streich den Comment von mir einfach
2. 1 neuer Beruf ein bisse Gildenschnickschnack hilft genau 0 und ändert ebenso wenig, wenn es nicht gelingt ein gutes PvE Feeling zu erzeugen. Und während BC und danach war dieses Feeling für mich schon lau. Das beste an WotlK war mit Abstand das lvl´n (Schöne Gebiete) und diese Questegeschichte in der Eiskrone war auch super. Mehr aber auch nicht.
3. Heldenklassen: es waren zur beta nen Haufen angekündigt, und letztenendes ist nur der Todesritter gekommen. An dieser Stelle ein alle Rassen für Klassen gleichzusetzten ist wohl etwas übertrieben.
4. Zu guter letzt, diesen "lieber 3-4 Monate warten und dafür ein 90% Spiel" kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr hören. Entweder Du hast ein gutes Konzept oder nicht. Und wenns rotz ist helfen auch 3 Jahre und mehr nicht. Diese 0815 Phrase muss für alles herhalten, wenn sie stimmen würde hätten wir ein Duke Nukem Forever welches DAS Spiel überhaupt sein müsste. Letztenendes muß man hier einfach sagen das der Entwickler gepennt hat. Solche Verschiebungen dieser Termine sind das teuerste überhaupt. Und das ist in jeder Branche so.  Ein Dubai Spitzenhotel wird keinen Stern besser nur weil es 3 monate später eröffnet wird. Das kostet nur mehr und um das zu vermeiden werden halt 3 Tagesschichten 7 Tage die Woche gefahren.


----------



## Fusssi (25. August 2009)

Wie kann man sich an etwas das frühestens in 6-12 Monaten kommt so aufgeilen? Wie kann man überhaupt so tun als wüsste man schon wie es ist und was andere, die man nicht mal kennt, sagen werden. 

Diese Community: Icg sag nur Kopf ---> Tisch. Geht raus und aufpassen, Kellerkinder bekommen schnell nen Sonnenbrand!



Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> @Elicios
> 
> Was fürn Quatsch, gerade Suppen und Eintöpfe schmecken aufgewärmt am besten.



Genau das hab ich auch sofort gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. August 2009)

Falbulon schrieb:


> So und nun halten wir mal fest. In Sachen MMO steckte Bizzard schon damals in den Kinderschuhen und stecken sie noch heute. Sie werden es nie begreifen wie man Content langlebig und motivierend baut ohne ständig nachliefern zu müssen.



Ich wäre mal auf einen Beispiel eines Spiel neugierig, welches diesen punkt besser bewältigt hat.


----------



## ach was solls. (25. August 2009)

sieht man mal wieviele Ahnung von dem MMO-Markt haben. Top wirklich top..
Naja viele die zu Vanilla Zeiten werden bestimmt auch Cataclysm zocken .. mindesten 80%, weil ich mir sicher bin das die Erweiterung kein Flopp wird. Weißt du wir danken dir für deine Meinung und ich finde ja auch sie ist interessant aber letztendlich bringt es nichts. Du hast letztendlich nur zwei Optionen.
A: Du hörst auf und suchst dir ein neues MMO
B: Du testest es ersteinmal an und vielleicht gefällt es dir ja.

Such dirs aus ich werds zumindest antesten - wobei ich überzeugt bin aktivz u zocken.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (25. August 2009)

Hier schreiben immer, das WoW ein sinkendes Schiff wäre. Der Ansicht bin ich nicht so ganz. Ok... es lässt sich nicht abstreiten, dass viele alteingesessene WoW'ler ihren Account kündigen, weil Ihnen der Anspruch verloren geht. Auf der anderen Seite muss man aber auch sehen, dass es immer wieder neue Leute gibt, die WoW Spielen und sich somit einen neuen Account anlegen. Und ich glaube Blizzard kann sich über zur Zeit ca. 9 Millionen Spieler nicht wirklich beschweren. Ihr könnt ja mal grob hochrechnen, wie groß die Jahresumsätze alleine durch die monatlichen Accountgebühren sind (ich denke es gibt auch noch einige, die diverse Sonderleistungen wie Servertransfer in Anspruch nehmen). 

Durch das neu angekündigte Addon habe ich auch schon einige male gelesen, dass frühere WoW Spieler sich das kommende Addon gerne ansehen möchten, da die durchgesickerten Details wohl recht vielversprechend sind.

Und was kommende MMO-Spiele betrifft, da muss man auch erstmal den Release abwarten, bevor man sie hyped. Am Anfang wird es was neues sein, aber wer garantiert, dass alles besser wird wie in WoW? Ich für meinen Teil bezweifle, dass die kommenden MMOs, die in den Medien so hochgepusht werden auch nur ansatzweise so langlebig sind.

Ist zwar nur eine wage Vermutung von mir, aber ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass einige Leute zu WoW zurückkehren werden, weil z.B. Aion auf lange Sicht nicht das verspricht, was viele Leute sich erhoffen.


----------



## Moktheshock (25. August 2009)

Blizz macht es richtig, So kommt das Lebendige in die Welt! 
Sie verändert sich sie wächst nicht nur pro addon.

Und das sie Ony noch einmal ein come back ermöglichen is doch toll ich mein sie hat es nicht verdient solo abgefarmt zu werden.
Ragnaros verfolgt ja neue Ziele ist ja nicht das da die alte ini verwurstet wird.


----------



## Margo da Vos (25. August 2009)

Ich freu mich drauf - jetzt nach langer Pause, werde ich ganz hibbelig, wenn ich die ganzen Neuigkeiten und sowas alles lese und anschaue.

Außer Tauren-Palas - das braucht man nicht!!!!!!!


----------



## loki-07 (25. August 2009)

allso ich freu mich schoma tierisch auf das neue addon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber ich frage mich was immer mit den leutn los is die rumjammern öhh die addons bring nur neues gebit und neue lvl, ansontn immer das selbe hau dies hol das usw.

jez ma ehrlich egal welches mmo (berichtigt mich wen ich mich täusch) mit addons kamen immer nur neue gebite, je nach mmo neue lvl erhöhung, und qs die im grunde wie die altn sin hau dies holl das usw.

aber das die classik gebite so extrem überarbeite und verändert wern, is aus meiner sicht in nem mmo bis her einmalig und damit ises was "neues" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und jez ma ehrlich an die ganzn jamerer und die die meine sie müssn in nem xbelibigen forum nen thread auf machn das wow so scheiße geworn is und se aufhörn: 1. es zwingt euch keiner wow zu spieln, könnt euch ja nen andres mmo suchn, aber da wirds euch nach ner zeit woll dan genauso gehn. und die jenigen die groß postn sie hörn mit wow aus dem und dem grund auf: wen intressirts? jez ma ganz ehrlich


wer rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie gern behaltn, ich zahl KEIN finderlohn


gruß loki


----------



## Zurrak (25. August 2009)

Ich freu mich drauf, wie Sau.
Ich bin gespannt, was sich alles verändert hat. Wie oft man überlegt, ey das war früher hier so und das da so.
Ich freu mich aufs fliegen in Azeroth und auf das was man so noch alles entdeckt.
Ich freu mich auf 5 weitere Level und neue berufliche Erfahrungen.
Ich finde das sich Blizzard was tolles überlegt hat und kanns kaum erwarten, das Addon zu kaufen.
Ich bin gespannt, wie sich mein Char verändert und entwickelt und was sich Blizzard noch alles einfallen lässt.
Ich bin gespannt, welche neue Flug.- und Reittiere es gibt und wie schnell diese werden.
Ich finde es auch toll, das Onyxia & Co einem ihrem Status entsprechendes Level bekommen. 
Ich freu mich auch und bin gespannt, wie sich im laufe der Zeit alles durchs Phasing noch mehr verändern wird.

Nicht so toll finde ich diese seltsamen Rassen-Klassen-Kombinationen.
Schade finde ich auch das es keine neue Heldenklasse gibt.

Für alle die schimpfen: Es ist nie leicht es einer großen Masse gleich recht zu machen. Fragt mal nen Koch, der schwitzt schon wenn er für 30 Man kochen soll. Da will der eine das nicht und dem anderen schmeckt jenes nicht.

Für alle AION Fanatiker: Tschüß und viel Spaß bei der Erkenntnis, das AION auch nicht besser, wenn nicht sogar schlechter ist, wie WoW.

LG
Zurrak


----------



## Blakee (25. August 2009)

hm, es wird immer rumgeflammt das die alten gebiete atm langweilig sind und wieder auf etwas verändert werden soll
und jetzT???!!!
jetzt flammt ihr hier rum das sie die alte welt verändern lassen

da sollten sich mal ein paar leute an den kopf fassen

mFg


----------



## HitotsuSatori (25. August 2009)

> hm, es wird immer rumgeflammt das die alten gebiete atm langweilig sind und wieder auf etwas verändert werden soll
> und jetzT???!!!
> jetzt flammt ihr hier rum das sie die alte welt verändern lassen
> 
> ...



/sign


ich freu mich auf das neue addon!


----------



## Gallero (25. August 2009)

Blakee schrieb:


> hm, es wird immer rumgeflammt das die alten gebiete atm langweilig sind und wieder auf etwas verändert werden soll
> und jetzT???!!!
> jetzt flammt ihr hier rum das sie die alte welt verändern lassen
> 
> ...




Ich stimme dir vollkommen zu!
Die Community von WoW weiß auch nicht was sie will.

Was ist denn so schlimm wenn die alten Gebiete verändert werden? Ihr wollt doch sicher nicht immer das selbe sehen. 
Aber, wenn ihr WoW nicht mögt dann hört auf zu spielen und uns mit eurem Rumgeheule zu nerven!


Edit: 100er Post YAY^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashaqun (25. August 2009)

Ohne Witz jetzt mal. Ich überlege mir momentan auch zu Aion zu gehen? Warum? Nicht, weil ich WoW so langweilig und scheiße finde, sondern weil ich einen Platz suche, wo man vor diesen Holzköpfen sicher ist, die sich ständig nur über alles beschweren. Aber diesen Ort wird es wohl leider nicht geben....


----------



## Skill_lettor (25. August 2009)

Also ich für meinen teil freue mich tierisch auf das add on. die alte war war geil und durch die überarbeitung bestimmt noch besser.
Raggi mal wieder sehen, warum nicht. aber auf jeden fall die gebiete wieder neu erkunden was es alles neues gibt finde ich sehr reizvoll den zz ist einfach nur totentanz in der alten welt.


----------



## Shintuargar (25. August 2009)

@TE

Nachdem ich deinen Post im AION Forum gelesen habe, wollte ich da schon etwas zu schreiben und habe es dann doch sein gelassen. Ich habe mir gedacht "Ok, der scheint es keinen Spaß mehr zu machen, sie sucht was neues und reißt jetzt vom Leder. Lass gut sein..." Nun sehe ich, dass du anscheinend doch nicht loslassen kannst.

Zunächstmal wird doch überhaupt nicht der komplette alte Content auf Maxlevel gesetzt. Es ist noch nicht mal raus, ob alle bisherigen Instanzen drin bleiben, die es jetzt aus Classic gibt. Die komplette Welt wird auf die neue Zeitlinie angepasst. Ragnaros wird an einer ganz anderen Stelle bekämpft, MC wird es vermutlich nicht einmal mehr geben. Nur weil der Boss schonmal da war, ist das alter Content? Was "ihr" Kritiker auch immer gern überseht, es kommt auch einiges neues. Uldum ist das beste Beispiel. Wo man auch merkt, dass du dich gar nicht richtig informiert hast, weil du gefordert hast lieber solche Gegenden einzubauen.

Ich spiele seit Release und ich persönlich freue mich auf das Addon. Natürlich bleibt es im Kern WoW, das Konzept wird nicht groß verändert. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad noch groß ansteigen wird. Mag sein, dass es für alte Spieler ein tiefer Einschnitt ist, wenn die Welt die man seit klein auf erlebt hat nun verändert wird. Aber hey, ich sehe es als Neuanfang. Einen frischen Wind.

Nachtrag: AION ist ein gutes Spiel, aber schon vor Release haben einige bei uns ihre Bestellung wieder storniert. Es werden nicht alle dort bleiben, weil auch AION im Laufe der Zeit seine Unzulänglichkeiten preis geben wird. Das AION Forum ist ein, zwei Monate nach dem Erscheinen sicher "nett" zum schmökern. Ich wette mal, Threads wie "XY ist overpowered" dürften dominieren.


----------



## nrg (25. August 2009)

Gallero schrieb:


> Die Community von WoW weiß auch nicht was sie will.



Das Problem ist die Communitiy selbst, es gibt keine 2 gleiche Meinungen zu dem Thema bei den Spielern, jeder meint er hätte die allein seeligmachende Einstellung zum Thema. Das fängt doch schon bei den Classicservern an, einige wollen sie aber niemand kann sich auf einen Patchstand einigen. So geht es derzeit auch zu, was aber gerne vergessen wird das die Mehrheit die so mit dem Spiel zufrieden ist wie es ist sich nicht großartig in Foren auslassen wird.


----------



## Raz0rblador (25. August 2009)

Ganz kurz und knapp gesagt...
Ja werden sie!^^
Giefe Cataclysm plis!^^


----------



## Freelancer (25. August 2009)

kid666 schrieb:


> Zudem wird es mit sichherheit zu sehr vielen Banns kommen, da viele leute nun in der Alten welt hinfliegen werden wo sie nicht hindürfen etc.
> Blizzard regt sich auf wenn wir z.B. versuchen nach Mount Hyjal, IF Flugfeld etc kommen, nun machen sie es sogar möglich?! ololol!



???

Deswegen heißt das addon Cataclysm/Katastrophe  und du wirst eine ganz neue alte welt bekommen wo nichts ist wie es mal war laut Trailer zum addon 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich freue mich drauf spiele wow so oder so nur noch selten also wird es das richtige für mich sein denke ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bradel (25. August 2009)

ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass das gilden lvl system ne geile idee ist usw, jedoch find ich den suchtcharakter der dahinter steht ziemlich krass, bei eingen leuten wird sich das komplette spielverhalten ändern etc, es wird ja dann im kollektiv mehr gezockt, teilweise viel mehr...

das goblins als race kommen is ziemlich einfallslos, worgen hingegen schon besser, jedoch muss ich sagen dass mir das startgebiet von den goblins extrem gut gefällt, erinnert an karibik etc.

hoffen wir mal auf geile neue raids, und darauf dass die lvl 80er gegenstände mit item lvl knapp 300 bis dahin nicht so wertlos werden, nicht dass die belohnungen der quests auf lvl 81 schon besser sind als zeug was dann bei arthas etc dropped.


----------



## Shintuargar (25. August 2009)

Bradel schrieb:


> ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass das gilden lvl system ne geile idee ist usw, jedoch find ich den suchtcharakter der dahinter steht ziemlich krass, bei eingen leuten wird sich das komplette spielverhalten ändern etc, es wird ja dann im kollektiv mehr gezockt, teilweise viel mehr...



Die Idee ist ja nicht neu, sowas haben ja schon andere MMOs und ich glaube nicht, dass sich das Spielverhalten so grundlegend geändert hat. Problematisch wird es nur, wenn man seine Gildenmitglieder zwingt, XP für das Gildenlevel ranzuschaffen, aber dafür gibts ja immer noch /gquit. 

Ich frag mich eher, wie das generell geregelt wird. Blizzard spricht ja immer davon, wenn man als eine Gilde raidet. Aber es gibt genug Raids, die aus mehreren Gilden oder Einzelspielern bestehen. Hoffentlich wird das auch berücksichtigt.


----------



## gooron (25. August 2009)

naja ich denke es wird wahrscheinlich nichts wirklich super tolles werden. aber das ist ja nur rein spekulativ. und der wirklich einzige grund warum so viele noch wow spielen und nicht war/aoc oder ähnliches, ist das blizzard sich auf der item geilheit der leute ausruht. oder anders gesagt das es feste loottables gibt und somit die sammelleidenschaft wieder gepackt wird.
und nach ner zeit kommt halt einfach das nächste t set teil in einer neuen instanz und alles geht wieder von vorne los. ist auch nicht wieter schlimm macht ja auch irgendwie spaß. aber deswegen haben es halt einfach andere spiele so extrem schwer.
was endlich her muss ist ein hersteller der erkannt hat das der erfolg davon abhängt wieviele bunte pixel er die leute sammeln lässt. das war in war nicht so und ist auch in aoc nicht so.
das genialste wäre einfach nur war mit wow und uo zu verknüpfen und alle element davon in ein spiel zu packen. und schon spricht von wow kein mensch mehr^^


----------



## Braveron (25. August 2009)

Blizzard, Gratulation zu diesem Add-On. Hiermit habt ihr euch wirklich etwas Neues einfallen lassen und an diejenigen, die meinen, dass alles nur aufgewärmter Stoff ist:

Ein Hochhaus in seinen Grundgemäuern zu verändern, ist deutlich schwerer als eine weitere Etage raufzuklatschen. Selbiges gilt für die WoW-Programmierarbeit. <--- Ich programmiere selber... Leider nicht bei Blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ergo: Blizz legt sich nicht auf die faule Haut und nimmt die Spieler nicht finanziell aus.

Zum anderen werden die Encounter wie Ragnaros nicht gleich zu spielen sein und somit wird keine Langeweile aufkommen. Blizzard hat angekündigt, dass z.B. Ragnaros stärker als je zuvor wiederkehrt, was darauf schließen lässt, dass er neu designt wird und zusätzlich neue Eigenschaften mitbringt. Selbiges gilt auch für Onyxia und Nefarian, wobei BWL sogar ein Re-Design mit neuen Bossen erhält.

Sämtliche Kritiker werden dieses Add-On genauso kaufen und vermutlich begeistert sein wie die Optimisten unter uns.

Und 100% /sign @Ashaqun was die Holzköpfe angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meist sind es eh diejenigen, die niemals zufrieden zu stellen sind. Notorisch eben... 

Nicht umsonst freuen sich Gilden wie Entropy, Ensidia, FtH und ein Großteil der Community auf Cataclysm.


----------



## Artherk (25. August 2009)

so jetz lassen wir mal schön butter bei die fische wies so schön heißt. 
1. Das neue addon wurde grade erst angekündigt was wirklich rein kommt können nur die von blizzard sagen also erstmal abwarten und tee trinke bevor man nen weinkrampf bekommt.
2. Die ganzen Aion fanboys können ma ruhe geben!! wieviele angebliche wow killer hats schon gegeben ... da war mal das *hust* hdro *hust* dann warhammer online, Age of conan... etc etc und trotzdem der king war ist und bleibt noch ne weile WoW so siehts aus

versteht mich jetz nich falsch wems gefällt der kanns spielen braucht aber dann net rummaulen meins is besser und dann mit eingekniffenen schw... zurückkommen das is nich nett.  ich bin jetz fast seit dem release von wow dabei und ich werde auch treu weiterspielen. Das einzige spiel das noch mehr inovationen geboten hat war DAoC. Eins der ersten wirklich populären mmorpgs war die es gab. Aber auch das musste irgentwann den thron an wow abgeben. So wird es auch wow eines tage ergehen. Ob aion der wow killer sein wird halte ich für zweifelhaft.

_______________________________________________________________________
meine meinung... wems nicht gefällt darf mir gern eine heul oder flame pn schicken brauch immer was zu lachen in diesem sinne euer arthi Jäger aus leidenschaft


----------



## Epyôn (25. August 2009)

Heyho^^ Also ich persönlich freu mich riesig aufs addon
(Neltharion ummosten JUHU XD)

Und die leute die nicht mehr zufrieden mit WoW sind die möcht ich doch herzlich darum bitten !!!!!!!!!HÖRT DOCH EINFACH AUF!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wenns euch nich mer gefällt schön is euer Ding aber dann flennt net immer in den Foren rum wie schlecht WoW doch geworden is.
Es gibt auch noch Leute die mit WoW zufrieden sind. Es gibt so viele andere Games aber WoW zocken tut ihr immernoch obwohls anscheinend Scheiße is.
Spielt weiter oder hört auf aber lasst die heulerei. Irgenwann wirds echt langweilig immer das selbe in den Foren zu lesen wie Schlecht WoW is usw.

!!!!!JUHU CATALYSM!!!!!!


----------



## Tamaecki (25. August 2009)

wird sowieso genau schnell langweilig und öde, wie schon wotlk,garantiere ich euch


----------



## Cutzem (25. August 2009)

Ich Glaube manche Leute ham bei manchen sachen nicht richtig zugehört o.O? 
Raggi wird nich einfach hochgestuft ... es stand da das der Hyjal belagert also was völlig neues o.o...


----------



## Cyberratchet (26. August 2009)

Ganz ehrlich ich bin echt entäuscht von dem AddOn.
Am schlimmsten finde ich die Auflockerung der Rassen-Klassen Beschränkungen.

Um gottes Willen kann mir jemand erklären, warum Zwerge Magier & Schamanen werden können oO

Orc Magier sind mMn auch sinnlos, ich kenne in der WoW Geschichte keinen einzigen Orc Magier. Schamanen und Hexenmeister aber keine Magier.

Troll Druiden. Da bin ich echt gespannt wie das implementiert werden soll. Im Zirkel des Cenarius gibt es keine Trolle. Aber das wird wohl einfach ignoriert, wen interessiert schon die Geschichte hinter diesem Spiel?

Nachtelf Magier, ja wenn dann aber ohne Arkanbaum und Arkanfertigkeiten…

Ich hab ja nichts dagegen das Blizzard das Spiel jedermann zugänglich machen will, aber solche sinnlosen Dingen wie diese "tollen" neuen Rassen-Klassen Kombinationen verderben mir den Spaß an den (momentan) guten Spiel.
Ich weiß auch nicht was ich von der Veränderung der alten Spielwelt halten soll. Lieber hätte ich einen neuen Kontinten/ neues Gebiet/ neue Welt gesehen und die alte Welt so gelassen wie sie ist. Wenn ich solche Veränderungen haben möchte spiele ich ein Offline RPG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich kanns ja auch positiv sehen. Blizzard hat mich jetzt in meiner Entscheidung bestärkt in nächster Zeit auf Aion zu wechseln und wenn es so gut ist wie es scheint, auch dort länger verharren werde^^


Aber jeden das seine. Wie man hier im Forum lesen kann hat Blizzard ja die meisten Leute mit dem AddOn überzeugen können.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (26. August 2009)

Cyberratchet schrieb:


> Um gottes Willen kann mir jemand erklären, warum Zwerge Magier & Schamanen werden können oO



Blizzard vieleicht?


----------



## SonnyBlack219 (26. August 2009)

Also ganz ehrlich.... ich hab selten in EINEM Thread so viel Müll gelesen...

Es liegt wohl immer noch in der Mentalität des Deutschen generell alles schlecht zu reden was auf den ersten Blick merkwürdig aussieht.

Und der Großteil kann anscheinend auch nicht lesen.

Blizzard hat dazu gesagt, dass die Grafikengine schrittweise verbessert wird. D.h. ich denke, wir können in der Zukunft auch auf DX11 hoffen.

Es wird kein 0815-Raggigeklatsche... sondern mit der Story verbunden. Außerdem wurden Bosse nie getötet, sondern nur besiegt.

Sie haben selbst gesagt, dass sie aus den Fehlern mit WotlK gelernt haben und sich verstärkt auf den HighEnd Content konzentrieren wollen.. also weint mal nich so rum, is ja grausam.



Zu Aion:

Dann steigt doch um. Bin froh um jeden WoW-Spieler der meint er wird mit Aion glücklicher... und uns verlässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ihr jedoch die Beta AUSGIEBIG getestet hättet, wüsstet ihr, dass es sich nicht lohnt damit anzufangen weil es einfach zu viele Unstimmigkeiten gibt und das Game überhaupt nicht ausgereift ist. WoW war das am Anfang auch nicht, aber da das Game in Korea schon auf dem Markt ist sollte man schon weiter sein...


----------



## Shadria (26. August 2009)

Aerias schrieb:


> ...
> Deshalb die Frage an euch: Wird Blizzard mit Cataclysm die Wünsche der Community erfüllen und so endlich wieder eine Euphorie entfachen?



Eine Antwort auf diese Frage kann man wohl erst ein paar Wochen nach der Veröffentlichung von Cataclysm geben. Solange man die Erweiterung nicht gespielt hat, kann man sich kein richtiges Urteil bilden.

Ich weiß doch auch nicht schon vorher ob das Essen in einem 5-Sterne-Restaurant gut ist, solange ich das Essen nicht selbst probiert habe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sturmaxt80 (26. August 2009)

Also ich freue mich auf das Add-On, was es wirklich bringt und wie es sich anfühlt kann man nur abwarten...

Zu den ganzen Mimimis, die ein Verbrechen an ihrer Nostalgik in der Neugestaltung von Azeroth sehen, die ganzen Spießer die sagen "Klasse x kann es bei Volk y nicht geben... Begründung: GAB ES BISHER AUCH NICHT":
Wir spielen ein mmoRPG. Es ist durchaus wünschenswert in einem RPG das Gefühl einer lebendigen, SICH ENTWICKELNDEN Spielwelt zu haben. Wenn man sich nämlich jahrelang in einer statischen Welt bewegt, gewinnt man nicht den Eindruck, dass Handlungen Konsequenzen haben, und das ist nunmal eins der Kernelemente eines RPGs. Wenn nun in diesem Sinne die bestehende Welt durch Lore-Ereignisse verändert und der Zeitlinie angepasst wird, dann schreien die Mecker-Gimps hier "Unkreativ"??? 

Ich glaube es gibt im Gegenteil kaum etwas kreativeres als die alte Welt zu redesignen. Und dabei handelt es sich durchaus um "neuen" Content, jede andere Aussage ist schwachsinnig. Es ist kein reiner Mehr-Content, weil alte Dinge wegfallen... aber NEU ist es. 

Wenn ich dieses ganze "früher war alles besser" höre... oh mann... kaum zu glauben, dass in einer so jungen Community sich derart viele als reif fürs Altersheim outen - zumindest von ihrer inneren Einstellung her. Es lebe das Bekannte, ein Hoch auf das Establishment... Veränderung? Bleibt mir weg damit... Für diese Menschen muss ein zwangsverordneter Tapetenwechsel in WOW ja ein Trauma sein... ihr seid nicht heimliche Authisten oder so?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sylania (26. August 2009)

Ich denke das sich Blizz der mehrheit anpassen wird und das ist, glaube ich, nicht das was du willst.

Irgendwer von Blizzard sagte, wir möchten das unsere gegner schaffbar sind und das nicht nur von den Topgilden dieser welt.

Was sagt uns das .............


----------



## Silentotter (26. August 2009)

also mal ehrlich, es ist wie bei jedem neuen kontent, alle heulen rum, und beschweren sich nur. man leute,dann hört doch einfach auf mit dem spiel, jedesmal das gewhine und die drohung an blizz mit dem game aufzuhören, aber mal ehrlich, iwie schreibt ihr dann doch alle beim nächsten add on wider mimimi. also entscheidet euch doch mal, zieht mal was durch, aber sich immer aufs neue aufzuregen.
einfach ohne sinn leute


----------



## Silentotter (26. August 2009)

sry für doppelpost aber ich freu mich aufs add on, denn mal ehrlich das brachland sieht doch mal echt nice aus so zerstört.
und hdw und todesmienen hc hört sich auch verlockend an..naja, baba


----------



## kingkong23 (26. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Vergleiche mal
> 
> Stufe 60, schwache Zauber, kultige Setteile, keine Belfen und Goblins, keine Paladine, 40 Mann, Prequests
> 
> ...




Du musst es so sehen alle wollten den alten content wieder.
Jetzt macht Blizzard das und alle die so drauf sind wie du mimimi´n nur rum...
Sowas kotzt mich persönlich an ihr habt nicht das recht nur weil ich seid Classic zockt,
Blizzard zu flamen und uns damit das spiel zu versauen...
Es nervt ich finde es ist eine gute idee von Blizzard Azheroth zu zerstören und Goblins und Worgen sind auch toll...


----------



## cheekoh (26. August 2009)

Aerias schrieb:


> Ok, ich muss definitiv bei einer Sache zustimmen. Holy Cows bringen mich jetzt schon zum kotzen.
> Die Anhebung von Oldsql Contentteilen auf höhere level finde ich persönlich Reizvoll, da so alter Erinnerungen wieder wachgerufen werden, wie z.B. der erste Raggi kill, den man so evtl nochmal neu erleben kann. Jedoch sollte man dieses Mittel in maßen Anwenden. Ein Classic WoW Reloaded wäre die größte Enttäuschung des... Überhaupt. Aber ich denke besonders mit den Loreelementen Deathwing und Azshara sollte Blizzard schon etwas mehr aus den Ärmeln schütteln^^



finds eigentlich ja ganz geil wie alle über tauren palas rumwhinen... ratet mal was neben goblins und worgen dann am meissten rumläuft....

ende


----------



## Karcharoth (26. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ich bin maßlos enttäuscht vom Verlauf.
> Und anstatt dass die Helden ne neue Klasse bringen, bekommen wir Tauradine.
> 
> 
> Ich wünsch den ganzen Spielern, die schon 5 Jahre dabei sind, viel Spaß mit Cataclysm.. *hust*



Genau, wieder ne neue Klasse. Ständig auf den DKs rumzuhacken wird ja auch langsam langweilig.


----------



## Leonalis (26. August 2009)

WAs wilst du eigentlich Belphega?!?

ich seh dich hier mehr depressiv als positiv eingestellt. Jede person hier die sich positiv outet musst du schlecht stellen.

Was macht blizzard deiner meinung nach seit Jahren falsch? Was stört dich seit Jahren?

Ich glaube du weisst gar nicht mehr was du willst - motzen - 

Du bist sicher fähig im game und dem wissen rundherum aber deine Comments kann ich bald nicht mehr lesen da es immer das gleiche ist.

My2cents


----------



## Karcharoth (26. August 2009)

Sturmaxt80 schrieb:


> Also ich freue mich auf das Add-On, was es wirklich bringt und wie es sich anfühlt kann man nur abwarten...
> 
> Zu den ganzen Mimimis, die ein Verbrechen an ihrer Nostalgik in der Neugestaltung von Azeroth sehen, die ganzen Spießer die sagen "Klasse x kann es bei Volk y nicht geben... Begründung: GAB ES BISHER AUCH NICHT":
> Wir spielen ein mmoRPG. Es ist durchaus wünschenswert in einem RPG das Gefühl einer lebendigen, SICH ENTWICKELNDEN Spielwelt zu haben. Wenn man sich nämlich jahrelang in einer statischen Welt bewegt, gewinnt man nicht den Eindruck, dass Handlungen Konsequenzen haben, und das ist nunmal eins der Kernelemente eines RPGs. Wenn nun in diesem Sinne die bestehende Welt durch Lore-Ereignisse verändert und der Zeitlinie angepasst wird, dann schreien die Mecker-Gimps hier "Unkreativ"???
> ...




/sign

Die Welt verändert sich nun mal. Was macht ihr bitte wenn im RL sich etwas so verändert wie ihr es nie haben wolltet?? Sagt ihr dann auch "Scheiss drauf, kein Bock mehr" ?

Und hört doch bitte auf rumzuheulen bevor das Addon überhaupt draussen ist. Dazu habt ihr noch genug zeit wenns soweit ist. Dann bin ich auch vorgewarnt, denn das buffed forum zu lesen macht jetzt schon keinen Spaß mehr, da 95% der threads sich darum drehen wie: 

a: Schlecht Cataclysm wird

b: früher alles besser war

c: wow ist so scheisse , blizz leck mich ich höre auf und das nun schon seit wotlk



Spoiler



Jeder der im Forum ankündigt mit WoW aufzuhören und dies auch wirklich tut kriegt ne Waschmaschiene von mir.


----------



## AnuwA (26. August 2009)

meine güte, wie sich immer alle über neue entwicklungen aufregen.
das ist nunmal der lauf der dinge in wow - nachtelfen-magier, tauren-paladine etc: da haben sich halt einige forscher mit neuen künsten der magie beschäftigt und diese für ihr volk zugänglich gemacht - feddisch ^^
ob mich nun ein taurenpala umhaut oder ein blutelfpala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gut, vielleicht vom stylewert lieber ein taurenpala, die kommen bestimmt im wahrsten sinne des wortes schön bullig rüber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morbash (26. August 2009)

Sturmaxt80 schrieb:


> [...] Ich glaube es gibt im Gegenteil kaum etwas kreativeres als die alte Welt zu redesignen. Und dabei handelt es sich durchaus um "neuen" Content [...]



Dem Zitierten kann ich, vor Allem unter dem Aspekt des RPG's (ja ich bin ein RPGler in WoW) nur zustimmen.
Die Politik, die Blizzard mit Cataclysm fährt ist meiner Meinung nach so gut wie einzigartig innovativ im MMORGP-Genre.

Der immer wiederkehrende, etwas schwammige Vorwurf, Blizzard würde WoW nicht wirklich weiterentwickeln ist für mich ansatzweise schon mit Wotlk, spätestens aber mit der Ankündigung zum neuen Addon hinfällig. WoW ist, ganz objektiv betrachtet, kein Spiel (mehr) was allein auf "Itemgeilheit" und "Raidfarming" beruht und das ist gut so. Phasing, interessante Questreihen, feiner PvE-Content und nun letztendlich die angekündigte konsequente Weiterentwicklung der alten Welt im Sinne einer echten Geschichtsschreibung, mit all ihren Folgen sind wie ich finde auch RP-technisch astreine Ansätze. Ich muss sagen, mir gefällt die Entwicklung des Spiels (im Gegensatz zu der, der Community) sehr.

Morbash


----------



## Schwarzes Schaf (26. August 2009)

Hi zusammen,

ich möchte meine Meinung auch mal kund tun.

Es wird eine Frage gestellt, in diesem Fall " Schafft Blizzard neue Euphorie? " und schon los geht es mit vielen Meinungen.

Ja das ist auch gut so das alle eine Meinung zu dem Thema besitzen. Aber anderen Meinungen z. B. Die die weiter spielen sind halt dumm.
Sind total unangebracht.

Es ist jedem selber überlassen ob er das Spiel spielen möchte und aus welchen Gründen.

Viel schlimmer finde ich aber die Leute die ständig auf Blizz rum hacken, weil sie nichts für die Hardcore-Spieler oder wie die sich nennen.
Sondern nur Inhalte bringt für die normal Spieler.

Also ich kann Blizz verstehen, es ist ein Unternehmen, das Geld machen möchte, möglichst viel. Es ist ja kein Wohltäter-Verein. Dem nach
richtet sich das Unternehmen an die Mehrheit der Spieler, dem normal Spieler (wie bei den meisten Spielen). Um allen gerecht zu werden,
versuchen sie dem Hardcore-Gamer auch etwas zu bieten, aber eben halt nicht die größte Aufmerksamkeit. Würde Blizz das umdrehen, dann
würde es das Spiel wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so geben, weil viele es dann nicht spielen würden.

Ich selber ärger mich auch über Blizzard und denke, was haben die sich dabei gedacht. Aber man kann seine Meinung ja auch in Foren kund tun.
Dann bekommt man eine Antwort oder mehrere und stellt fest, das andere es vielleicht verstehen.

Ich spiele das Spiel seit der Veröffentlichung. Ich kenne die Classic-Zeiten und ich hab auch geraidet und erfolgreich, aber ich hab auch Phasen
gehabt wo ich kaum gespielt habe, ich bezeichne mich auch als Normal-Spieler der hin und wieder auch Raids macht. Jeder sollte das Spiel
spielen wie er möchte, ohne sich von jemand anmachen zu lassen. Also freut euch, wenn ihr euch freuen wollt. Ich tue es.

Also um wieder auf die Frage zurück zu kommen. Ich denke das Blizzard es schafft wieder eine Euphorie zu entfachen, vielleicht nicht bei allen
alten Spielern, aber es wird sehr viele geben.

Die Infos die bis jetzt draußen sind, lassen mich auf das Addon freuen. Ich finde es klasse wieder in der alten Welt zu spielen und auf die 2 Völker
freu ich mich auch.

So jetzt könnt ihr mich flamen, wenn ihr möchtet, aber ich gebe nichts drauf. Weil ich in diesem Forum, die Flames immer überlese^^
Dann mal los....

Gruss

Schwarzes Schaf


----------



## slashman (26. August 2009)

Ragnaros & Onyxia "anheben"?
Wie einfallslos is Blizzard eigentlich geworden..

was ist so schlimm daran, wenn Spieler, die in Vanlla Zeiten noch nicht gezockt haben (und das ist definitiv die Mehrheit) auch mal den alten raid content erleben,der ja wirklich sehr spannend/fordernd war?


----------



## Pereace2010 (26. August 2009)

Aerias schrieb:


> Moin buffedler,
> nachdem Blizzard auf der Blizzcon die nächste Erweiterung "Cataclysm" angekündigt hat und erste Details wie die Nutzung des Phasingsystems zur Fortführung der Warcraft Lore preisgegen hat: Werden sie endlich wieder eine Euphorie insbesondere bei den "Hardcore Gamern" erreichen?
> Nach den letzten Addons inklusive deren Patches, insbesondere WOTLK, waren sehr viele Spieler (ich inklusive) sehr über die den Verlauf des Raidcontents enttäuscht. Wo in BC das PvP zur massentauglichen Equipfarm wurde, ist es in WOTLK das PvE geworden. Hardmodes sind zwar schön und gut, aber sie bieten längst keinen so großen Reiz wie ein guter Progress.
> Deshalb die Frage an euch: Wird Blizzard mit Cataclysm die Wünsche der Community erfüllen und so endlich wieder eine Euphorie entfachen?
> ...



Also ich freu mich aufs Addon und denke Blizzard wird wieder den Geschmack der breiten Masse treffen.


----------



## Messdiener (26. August 2009)

Es ist schon interessant zu sehen, wie sich die Communities in den diversen MMOs gleichen. 

- muh, langweilig, passiert nix mehr, macht was Neues
- ieh, die veraendern alles, meine Ubarness ist in Gefahr, ich cancel
- frueher war alles besser

Und wenn man dann nach alten Mails guckt, sieht man, dass auch damals nur gemeckert wurde. Notiz an self: Nicht bei einem MMO Hersteller arbeiten.

Es gibt gerade mal ein paar rudimentaere Infobroeckchen und doch ist schon einigen klar, dass alles nur schlecht sein kann. Solange WoW Marktfuehrer ist, wird Blizz nicht soo viel falsch gemacht haben. Wer ein Nischendasein sucht (persoenlicher Godmode durch Profigilde und Hardcore Vollzeit Gaming) braucht immer noch ein Podium, auf dem er/sie sich nebst Loot praesentieren kann oder zumindest laut rumorakeln kann, dass frueher alles besser war.


----------



## Antigonos (26. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Die werdn wahrscheinlich den alten Raidcontent auf 85 anheben.


So wie ich des las wird lediglich Ony wieder kommen im Zuge des Jubiläums und n paar Instanzen (BSF und DM) als Heroic @ 85 und darauf freu i mich^^



Belphega schrieb:


> Ragnaros & Onyxia "anheben"?
> Wie einfallslos is Blizzard eigentlich geworden..


Hmm naja Du hast scho recht weil ja Raggi+Ony so zu sagen tot sind... Aber die anderen Elementarlords damit hätte i kein Problem und selbst wenn Raggi kommt muss er ja nich im alten MC stehen. Meines erachtens sollten einfach die gesamten 60er Raids geschlossen rausgepatcht werden (hätte scho bei BC passieren sollen find i) weil die Story weiter geht und die Bosse tot sind ende. Erfolge für diese Raids werden dann Heldentaten und wer noch nich da war PECH... und alle Instanzen sollten wenn da n High Lvl rein geht Mobmässig Geuprankt oder der Spieler auf Ini Level Gedownrankt werden und Pumpe is... und dann geht des geflennt los.


Belphega schrieb:


> Die Instanzen vom letzten Patch sind ein Witz - Bosse ohne Trash, warum stehn nicht einfach getarnte Kisten rum die man nur noch finden und looten muss?


100% Zustimmung


Belphega schrieb:


> Und anstatt dass die Helden ne neue Klasse bringen, bekommen wir Tauradine.


Und das (Klassen-Rassen Änderungen) stört mich am meisten. N8-11 Mages Ok könnte i noch verstehen da ja N8-11 weit in der Geschichte zurück ja nun mal Magier usw waren lange bevor sie Druiden hatten das könnte man also einfügen als "Rückbesinnung"...Aber wie Passen Tauren und Paladine auch nur ansatzweise zu sammen? Ich fand schon BC den Pala/Schamie austausch schlimm weil hat Palas nun mal ne besondere Geschichte haben welche nich zu Bluteflen oder nun Tauren passt aber naja...


Belphega schrieb:


> Ich wünsch den ganzen Spielern, die schon 5 Jahre dabei sind, viel Spaß mit Cataclysm.. *hust*


25.09.2009 Aion kommt und mit ihm die Hoffnung^^ Nee ernsthaft falls mir Aion nich gefallen und i wieder WoW zogge freu i mich auf des Addon UND finde es gleichzeitig grausig.


----------



## Belphega (26. August 2009)

Das find ich doof ._.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie nimmt das ein Stück vom alten Flair ^^


----------



## Angita (26. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich kann das Wider der Oldis und das Für der Newbis durchaus verstehen.
Ich selbst spiele erst seit 1,5 Jahren - somit hab ich von der Classic Version absolut nichts gesehen und von BC nur so manches. Naxx von Innen zu sehen war für mich (Newbi) schon interessant.
Irgendwie würde es mich schon sehr reizen Instanzen und Raids aus der Classic Zeit zu sehen, aber anderer Seits... naja ich stell mir halt die Frage ob das "Alte" wirklich zum "Neuen" passt bzw. gehört.

Zurzeit ist alles reine Spekulation, aber ich werde mir das neue Addon mit Sicherheit ansehen - meine Neugierde würde einem NEIN nicht standhalten.


Schimpfen und motzen bringt im mom nix - rein gucken, bewerten und entscheiden... wenn notwendig Acc kündigen.

MfG
Angita


----------



## Nekrit (26. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> ich werd keinen Fuß in die "wiederauferstandene" Form setzen.



das will ich gerne mal sehen wenn da dann VIELLEICHT scho T9 oderso dropt und du da nicht reingehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karcharoth (26. August 2009)

Nekrit schrieb:


> das will ich gerne mal sehen wenn da dann VIELLEICHT scho T9 oderso dropt und du da nicht reingehst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nee, drei tage Lang heros gehen und dann für Marken kaufen. Nein, halt, das is ja auch Kacke.


----------



## Artherk (26. August 2009)

Also ich find den reitdrachen eigentlich richtig cool.. und wer lesen kann... ist klar im vorteil... da steht ja nich das es ony is sondern nur ihre Brut... also sowas wie der rote drache vom wyrmruhtempel etc warum sollte von onyxias brut nich auch einer gezähmt werden?? is doch nett auf dem über azeroth dann zu fliegen nett wärs halt noch wenn man selbst etwas mehr einfluss auf die welt hätte... so zb zerstörbare gegenstände einnehmbare städte etc etc wär natürlich auch geil wenn die drachen attacken hätten grins so nen schöner feuerball von oben ... ach ja träum


----------



## Antigonos (26. August 2009)

btw wann soll des neue addon nun eigendlich in etwa erscheinen?
angabe 2010 ok ende, mitte, anfang? mir war so als sollte da noch n patch 3.2.2 ony und n patch 3.3 eiskronenzitadelle kommen oder irre ich?
die frage ist hier nich des addon kommt am 25.2.2010 oder so sondern nur in etwa ob in 6 oder 12monaten? wes da wer irgendwas ungefäres?

thx & mfg


----------



## Belphega (26. August 2009)

Karcharoth schrieb:


> Wissen wir Belphega. Brauchst nich auf jeder Seite zu wiederholen.



Oo hab ich zum ersten mal gepostet


----------



## White Jen (26. August 2009)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> Genau genommen fängt es ja schon beim Leveln an: Die Zeitspanne bis man Stufe 85 erreicht hat wird lang. ... Toll...



Blizzard setzt diesmal nur die Maximalstufe auf 85 damit es nicht so schnell auf die 100 zugeht, so denke ich das. Und wenn du mal dein Gehrin nen wenig benutzen würdest,könntest du dir denken, das Blizz die ganze Zeit die man bräuchte für Level 90 in die 85 packt. Also von der Seite gesehn gleicht sich das schon irgendwie aus. Wär ja scheiße,wenn nach einem Tag schon über die Hälfte des Servers die 85 erreicht hätte....


----------



## SonnyBlack219 (26. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Oo hab ich zum ersten mal gepostet



Es ging darum, dass du "ES" doof findest.....


Edit: "im Laufe des kommenden Jahres... "


----------



## Nektarinchen (26. August 2009)

Also ich versteh dieses ganze Gemecker nicht! Mir ist nicht so ganz klar, wieso es immer wieder Leute gibt, die schon jammern ohne, dass sie etwas von der neuen Erweiterung Cataclysm gesehen haben. Man hat ja immer noch die Möglichkeit aufzuhören. Das einzige was mich eigentlich nervt ist, dass meine Addons eine ganze Weile rumspinnen. ^^ Ansonsten finde ich die Ideen gar nicht so schlecht. Als ich gehört habe, dass es DM heroic geben soll, habe ich mich tierisch gefreut. Aus dem Runninggag wird jetzt virtual reality 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also ich freu mich auf Cataclysm und ich lass mich einfach überraschen. Falls es mir nicht gefällt, bleib ich einfach in Northend und hänge in Dalaran rum *lol


----------



## Dunator (26. August 2009)

White schrieb:


> Blizzard setzt diesmal nur die Maximalstufe auf 85 damit es nicht so schnell auf die 100 zugeht, so denke ich das. Und wenn du mal dein Gehrin nen wenig benutzen würdest,könntest du dir denken, das Blizz die ganze Zeit die man bräuchte für Level 90 in die 85 packt. Also von der Seite gesehn gleicht sich das schon irgendwie aus. Wär ja scheiße,wenn nach einem Tag schon über die Hälfte des Servers die 85 erreicht hätte....



hierzu gab es nen intervie (glaube sogar das faq von der addon seite), indem gesagt wurde, dass der grund nicht der ist, sondern dass die spieler schneller max level erreichen, weil das level momentan mehr eine hetzjagt ist und die leute wäred des levelns auf nichts anderes mehr achten, als das höchste level zu erreichen. (sprich questen und quests lesen machen alle nachdem es keine xp mehr gibt^^)


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (26. August 2009)

ohne den thread oder die 10 seiten zu lesen, allein als Antwort auf den Threadtitel:

ja


----------



## Dunator (26. August 2009)

Antigonos schrieb:


> Hmm naja Du hast scho recht weil ja Raggi+Ony so zu sagen tot sind... Aber die anderen Elementarlords damit hätte i kein Problem und selbst wenn Raggi kommt muss er ja nich im alten MC stehen. Meines erachtens sollten einfach die gesamten 60er Raids geschlossen rausgepatcht werden (hätte scho bei BC passieren sollen find i) weil die Story weiter geht und die Bosse tot sind ende. Erfolge für diese Raids werden dann Heldentaten und wer noch nich da war PECH... und alle Instanzen sollten wenn da n High Lvl rein geht Mobmässig Geuprankt oder der Spieler auf Ini Level Gedownrankt werden und Pumpe is... und dann geht des geflennt los.



ony tot: jo
raggi tot: nö elementare wesen und dämonen kann man so nicht töten, nur verbannen, so kann jeder dämon oder elementar mit anwendung von genügend macht wiederbelebt werden (steht so zumindest in den lore)


----------



## Karcharoth (26. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Oo hab ich zum ersten mal gepostet




Ich meinte ja auch das du es doof findest, also im allgemeinen. Das ist uns langsam klar geworden, denke ich


----------



## Skum (26. August 2009)

an alle die hier die ganze zeit rumjamern "alles freeloot" etc bliz macht es "einfacher und kürzer" 
da der großteil der wow spieler arbeiten gehen oder in die  schule und diese leute haben halt keine lust bis um 2 uhr 
in einer ini zu hocken   ich persöhnlich finde es klasse so kurze raids wie  ema da ich von 10-14 uhr und von 18-22uhr arbeiten muss
da ist nicht viel zeit für raids


----------



## Maerad (26. August 2009)

elitexmage schrieb:


> wow ist echt nur noch casual gaming ... und deswegen haben so viele leute kein bock mehr ...
> 
> wie schnell war naxx gecleart oder ulduar ?
> 
> ...



Sprach der IMBA Mage der nichtmal Uldar clear hat ...


----------



## Relief (26. August 2009)

Also das erste Bild dass ich vom Addon bisher hab... bin ich tierisch auf die überarbeitet "neue-alte" Welt gespannt: Über Azeroth hinweg fliegen, warum nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Ich hab da mal nen post gelesen wo wer meint, Blizz will nich dass wir inbestimmte gebiete kommen (Flugplatz IF usw.) wenn die mit dem Addon nicht wollen dass wir da einfach hinfliegen werden die das schon so hinbiegen, und wenn sie es nich machen wie kommst du ober Schlaumeier auf die Idee dass Blizz die Leute dann Bannt? Gibt für mich kein Sinn.

Dann noch zu den allgemein nörgler. Jedes ma bevor ein Patch life geht, testet ihn Jeder ach so tolle Progamer aufm PTR, dann kommt nen Treath " War aufm PTR neuen Content wider zu leicht + Ich hör auf mit WOW" das dann immer und immer wider? Sinn? Nö nich ein funken. *Oder fährst du immer und immer wider ein Auto rein wenn du nach dem 1 oder evtl. 2 mal merkst dass es kacke ist? *< oder habt ihr den Kellerschlüssel verlegt, und die kleinen Fensterlucken sind schon eingerostet dann nehmt nen anderes Beispiel (vll die 3 Monate alte Pizza in die ihr reinbeisen wolltet).

Eigendlich mach ich aus so einem genörgel nichts aber:Jippi jetzt hab ich auch mal nen mimi verfasst.

PS: mir macht Wotlk spaß


Mfg Relief der sich beim Arbeiten langweilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phelps023 (26. August 2009)

Finde es eigentlich gut das Blizzard die alte Welt verändert. Wenn ich mir nen Twink mache, dann hab ich nach 3 levels absolut kein Bock mehr. Das liegt einfach daran das die Gebiete total langweilig sind. Ahja Goblins Jäger FTW!!


----------



## Bankrott (26. August 2009)

Ich für meinen Teil finde die Idee von Blizzard sehr interessant und vorallem mutig.
Ob der Content zu einfach wird ?
Wird sich zeigen.
Ob Raggi  mit 85 und Ony mit 80 Lol Bosse werden ??
Wird sich zeigen.
Fakt ist das niemand von uns konkrete hinweise auf den Schwierigkeitsgrad von Cataclysm hat, also sollten wir nicht aufgrund einer unbestätigten Ahnung die Flinte ins Korn werfen.
Ich denk das unser Schneesturm sich schon was dabei denkt.
Wenn sie ein schlechtes Addon rausbringen wird die Community schrumpfen und das nicht zu knapp.
Natürlich kann man nicht jeden zufrieden stellen und die Zeiten 5% der Spieler sehn die letzten 20% des Games sind vorbei.
Hardmodes sind doch sehr interessant.
Gut und schön Naxx war ein reinfall, aber dennoch kann es sein das Cataclysm sowohl für die Casuals als auch für die Progamer ausreichend Content und beschäftigung mitbringen wird.

So Far
Bankrott


----------



## Segojan (26. August 2009)

Kawock schrieb:


> WotLK war nicht so der Burner.



Geschmackssache. Ich mag Nordend mehr als die Scherbenwelt.


----------



## Domalias (26. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ich glaub aber nicht dass es so von der Community gewunschen war.
> 
> Dass BC- und WotLk-Starter gern mal den neuen Content richtig spielen würden war klar.
> Aber die langjährigen Classicspieler wissen, dass die Belebung des alten Contents niemals an den alten Content rankommen wird.
> ...




Man man man du hast auch nur an allem zu meckern,wieso haste bei deinen geweinten texten net mal selebr geschnallt das es besser ist das du auf hörst.ist ja immer wieder grausig...


----------



## blackfanic (norgannon) (26. August 2009)

"Die alte welt so zu verhunzen sollte bestraft und mit dem Tode bestraft werden."
??? Sag ma gehts noch?  merkst du eig was du da für ne scheiße schreibst "kid666"?
Ich hoffe der du für solche worte gebannt wirst.
Oh man, wie tief kann man eigentlich sinken?


----------



## Malarki@buffed (26. August 2009)

Ich erwarte mal endlich ein back 2 the roots Addon, was eigentlich schon Wotlk seien sollte.
Aber mehr als Hoffen tue ich nicht, ob das Addon gut wird seh ich bei Release.


----------



## Captain Hero (26. August 2009)

Segojan schrieb:


> Geschmackssache. Ich mag Nordend mehr als die Scherbenwelt.




Dem kann ich mich voll und ganz anschließen ^^


----------



## SheepHappens (26. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Die werdn wahrscheinlich den alten Raidcontent auf 85 anheben.
> Die ganzen WotLK & BC-Starter werdn dann ein richtig tolles Addon habn, die ganzen Spieler die seit Classic dabei sind dürfn sich dann die nächste Kloschüssel zum entleeren suchen.
> 
> Ragnaros & Onyxia "anheben"?
> ...



Also das mit dem den 5 statt 10 neuen Leveln ist doch eig nicht schlecht. Als Wotlk rausgekommen ist, sind die ganzen freaks innerhalb einer Woche auf 80 gewesen und sind vor Langweile gestorben (: Genau das will Blizz damit verhindern, haben sie ja beim interview gesagt. Das das Leveln, wie zu Classic Zeiten, wieder intensiver werden soll, das ein geschafftes Level auch etwas bedeutet und man nich nur denkt "Yipyey noch 9 level dann equipen und dann erst großen pvE end contet keinen bockmehr selbstmord usw.." Und es wurde auch schon erwähnt das nicht alle alten Inis recyclet werden, und es genug neues gibt. Und das auf 85 viel mehr pvE Contet bereit stehen wird als wie z.B. wotlk/bc Allerdings bin ich auch der Meinung das alles viel zu schnell geht... 
Blizz enttäuscht mich mit den tauradinen.. ich wollte Kuh Priester >< Das mit den neuen Klassenkombis find ich teils auch echt unter aller Hose, nachtelf Mage... okeh das klingt nach history noch logisch... Aber tauradine und undead hunter... Naja ist Blizzards Baby sie dürfens verkrüpeln oder eben zurechtstutzen wie sie wollen^^ Niemand wird gezwungen zu spielen (: rinngehauen bb


----------



## Pusillin (26. August 2009)

Freyen schrieb:


> Wenn sie schon die alten Kontinente verwüsten, glaube ich kaum, dass sie bei so einer Rundumüberarbeitung die Grafik so lassen wie sie ist. Azeroth wird bestimmt auf Northrend-Niveau angehoben.


Dem stimme ich nicht zu.
Diese "Rundumerneuerung" wird nie stattfinden.
Wenn man sich die Videos anschaut, sieht man dass die Veränderungen größtenteils in Rissen in dem Boden verbunden mit Erhöhungen und Vertiefungen gewisser Gebietsstücke. Und dies ist keine grafische Meisterleistung, teils vergleichbar mit sehr alten Spielen wie "Age of Empires", wo man das sogar selber machen konnte. Natürlich ist es in WoW schwerer, aber es ist nichts Besonderes oder Erwähnenswertes.
Und die alten grafiken anpassen ist ein aufwändiger Schritt, da man es bei allen Gebieten machen müsste, die ist meiner Meinung nach nicht zu erwarten und wäre von Blizzard angekündigt worden.


----------



## SonnyBlack219 (26. August 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich nicht zu.
> Diese "Rundumerneuerung" wird nie stattfinden.
> Wenn man sich die Videos anschaut, sieht man dass die Veränderungen größtenteils in Rissen in dem Boden verbunden mit Erhöhungen und Vertiefungen gewisser Gebietsstücke. Und dies ist keine grafische Meisterleistung, teils vergleichbar mit sehr alten Spielen wie "Age of Empires", wo man das sogar selber machen konnte. Natürlich ist es in WoW schwerer, aber es ist nichts Besonderes oder Erwähnenswertes.
> Und die alten grafiken anpassen ist ein aufwändiger Schritt, da man es bei allen Gebieten machen müsste, die ist meiner Meinung nach nicht zu erwarten und wäre von Blizzard angekündigt worden.



Wie schon gesagt wurde, wird die Grafikengine ab Cataclysm ständig verbessert... und somit auch die Texturen dementsprechend angepasst.


----------



## SheepHappens (26. August 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich nicht zu.
> Diese "Rundumerneuerung" wird nie stattfinden.
> Wenn man sich die Videos anschaut, sieht man dass die Veränderungen größtenteils in Rissen in dem Boden verbunden mit Erhöhungen und Vertiefungen gewisser Gebietsstücke. Und dies ist keine grafische Meisterleistung, teils vergleichbar mit sehr alten Spielen wie "Age of Empires", wo man das sogar selber machen konnte. Natürlich ist es in WoW schwerer, aber es ist nichts Besonderes oder Erwähnenswertes.
> Und die alten grafiken anpassen ist ein aufwändiger Schritt, da man es bei allen Gebieten machen müsste, die ist meiner Meinung nach nicht zu erwarten und wäre von Blizzard angekündigt worden.



Das Addon hat noch nichma Alpha status was erwartest du denn? Die geilen Schatten kamen auch erst mit nem Patch, und das Wasser ist schon recht geil, und blizz sagte auch das sie dás gesamte Grafikniveau heben werden


----------



## XSlayerX (26. August 2009)

Alleine schon von dem Topic könnte ich einfach ja sagen, aber ich denke nach dem ich deinen Post gelesen habe (@TE) kann ich trotzdem nur ja sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Übrigens ich würde versuchen Blizzard irgendwie flamen verklagen von wegen unlautere Geschäftsmethoden wenn ich der Ersteller von Aion wäre.^^


----------



## FrAkE (26. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Die werdn wahrscheinlich den alten Raidcontent auf 85 anheben.
> Die ganzen WotLK & BC-Starter werdn dann ein richtig tolles Addon habn, die ganzen Spieler die seit Classic dabei sind dürfn sich dann die nächste Kloschüssel zum entleeren suchen.
> 
> Ragnaros & Onyxia "anheben"?
> ...




gebe ich dir 100 % wer seit 5 jahre zockt ( wie ich) und das ganze game verfolgt hat kann es einfach nicht gut heißen was jetzt da mit dem new addon passiert
alle die sagen ja find ich gut und seit 5 jahre dabei sind haben von WoW klassig nix kappiert oder sind ienfach nur dicke kinder die nix anders haben

ich hab meinen WOW acount schon gekündigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gibt genung spiele die bald kommen Diablo 3  bf 1943 usw

gibt genung auswahl zu neue guten spielen 

mfg


----------



## LordKlobb (26. August 2009)

also ich find ein paar sachn nich so dolle, taren palas zb..aber whas soll`s.
im ganzen seh ich in dem was jetzt angekündigt wurde großes potenzial, wotlk auszubügeln. 
hoff nur das der große ini - nerf nimmer so oft vorkommt, der content wieder fordernd wird.


denn egal was angeprangert wird, ich finde der größte fehler von blizz war einfach ,das NAXX viel,viel viel zu einfach war.
die ganzen BC starter oder Wotlk starter die mit naxx erste raid erfahrungen sammeln sollen sind ein hinkendes bein. wegen denen wird doch alles genervt...
aber ich geb blizz die schuld dafür, da man mit einem Tank & spank content wie nach wotlk Release , nich viel raid erfahrung sammeln kann. die lücke zwischen classic und bc raidern gegenüber den " neulingen" is so dermaßen groß...


hoffe das kommt nich wieder vor ,sonst seh ich schwarz


----------



## Shintuargar (26. August 2009)

FrAkE schrieb:


> alle die sagen ja find ich gut und seit 5 jahre dabei sind haben von WoW klassig nix kappiert oder sind ienfach nur dicke kinder die nix anders haben



Anscheinend haben die "dicken Kinder" die letzten Jahre ihre Prioritäten wenigstens nicht nur auf das Spiel gelegt und dafür andere Dinge vernachlässigt...


----------



## Morbash (26. August 2009)

natürlich kann niemand sagen, wie sich das fertige Addon spielt. Es gibt jedoch Fakten, die von Blizzard in den vergangenen Tagen veröffentlicht wurden. Und es gibt einen Trailer, ein wenig Story und ein paar Bilder. Die Frage, wie das bei den Usern ankommt, bzw. ob die typische WoW-Lust (bei manchen mag es auch Euphorie sein) beim Lesen bzw. Ansehen aufkommt, ist also durchaus berechtigt.

Morbash


----------



## Farstar (26. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Also mir Graut der Gedanke daran, halb Azeroth in Schutt und Asche sehen zu müssen und dazu noch für eine neue Klassenverteilungen z.B. _Tauradin_, wie es jemand am Anfang sehr schön beschrieben hatte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für *mich* persönlich Endet nach fünf tollen Jahren diese Geschichte, weil so gehört diese Erweiterung einfach nicht rein.
Soll Blizzard einen neuen Kontinent schaffen und dort alles zerstören und in Brand setzen, weil das hätte ich mir noch gefallen lassen.

Naja, aber bis die dritte Erweiterung erscheint erfreue ich mich noch derweil am Spiel ... doch wenn die Zeit gekommen ist, wünsche ich euch trotz allem und verschiedenen Meinungen viel Spaß mit der neuen Erweiterung (das war nicht ironisch gemeint *g*).


Viele Grüße


----------



## Ql1m@X (26. August 2009)

also dieser beitrag wird auf jedenfall nicht positiv , also an alle die das spiel schon zu ernst nehmen , eure flamerei könnt ihr bitte hier im forum unterlassen und stattdessen was sinnvolleres machen . 

Das ,was blizzard mit der nächsten erweiterung schaffen wird , wird ein alptraum .auch die story und die hintergrundgeschichte wird nicht mehr passen , vllt gibts irgendwann auch untode paladine xD ( ein widerspruch an sich schon ) geben . 
und leutz wow ist nur ein spiel , das habt ihr zwar schon oft gehört , aber man kann es nicht oft genug sagen . 
ich selbst spiele , das aber nur als hobby bzw , hab mein schönes rl , meine freunde ( nicht in wow ) und arbeite aufs abi hin .


----------



## Braamséry (26. August 2009)

Ganz klares NEIN.

Weil es sich zwar auf den ersten Blick gut anhört bzw. es gut aussieht, der Grafik wegen, die neuen Klassen und die Story.

Aba ich denke, dass die meisten das spielerische aus den Augen verlieren.
Denn: 

1. Die neuen Klassenkombis = Crap (Taure Pala/priest, Zwerg Shami und noch das ein oda andre)
2. Alles alte wird eig entfernt ma abgesehn von AQ und ZG, das misfällt sehr vielen, weil es anscheinend auch net so wiederkommt wie früher, was denen die sagen:" Hab nie Classic erlebt, würd aba ma gern" auch entgegen spricht, weils anders is als zu Classic, sprich sie erleben es nie.
3. Änderungen wie Abschaffund von Mp5 oda Mana bei Hunter sowie ZM, Ap etc von Gegenständen.
3.1. Das wird einfach nur in einem Chaos enden, was Blizz net in den Griff bekommt, denn wie wolln die das ganze Spiel bitte umkrämpeln, wenn die WotLK schon so verhauen? Richtisch, das geht net.
4. Sie setzen seit Patch 3.0 mit dem Mega-Nerf der BC Bosse nur noch auf Casuals, was sich auf keinen fall ändern wird, weil anderes warscheinlich größere einsatzeinbußen bedeuten würde, was den PvE Liebhabern missfällt (WoW ist KEIN PVP Spiel, weshalb ich das nicht erwähne)
5. ( Ein sehr wichtiger Punkt) Ein brandneues Spiel (kla ich mein Aion) kommt auf den Markt, was net so einfach ist, wodurch ein Teil der Comunity warscheinlich zu Aion wechseln wird, wodurch Blizz das eigene Motto "Scheiß egal wasn Dreck wir machn, es gefällt vielen", warscheinlich noch ernster nimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Man kann diese Liste noch sehr kleinlich weiterführen, aba ich belass es ma dabei.

MFG Braamséry


----------



## Leonalis (26. August 2009)

wie mans 99% der Community nie recht machen kann.


----------



## boonfish (26. August 2009)

kid666 schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch mehr als enttäuscht über Catalysm,
> Hab zwar auch erst 2 Monate vor WotLk mit WoW Angefangen aber die alten Raid Instanzen mitgemacht....
> Die alte welt so zu verhunzen sollte bestraft und mit dem Tode bestraft werden.
> 
> ...



....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:”........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\

Respekt, so eine S*****e liest man selten.


----------



## Damatar (26. August 2009)

wie sie alle heulen^^  okay mein senf dazu ich finds gut, das spiel bekommt ein sich verenderne welt faktor dadurch auch wens schade ist für die die anch wotlk einsteigen, aber bissi schwund is immer, zudem mir doch latte ich bin seit anfang dabei^^ Und ich less irgendwas von die story past nicht mehr? wo den ich ahne schon seit  bc das deathwing nicht tot ist und hab nur drauf gewartet das er aufersteht.


----------



## vanelle (26. August 2009)

Oh nein Tauren Pala kommt ich hör auf....samma gehts noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Community von WoW is immoment bisl gereizt, da irgentwann mal einer angefangen hat zu schreien und die Masse rennt hinterher und meckern nur noch...umgekehrter Fall is bei diesem komischen asia spiel was bald kommt...och wie war der name...den liest man doch in jedem WoW Thread 2000 mal...egal....Aber nungut das alles wird sich wieder legen.


Und an diesen kid999, der meint "sowas sollte mit Tod bestraft werden"... danke wegen dir kann ich jetzt vor Kopfschmerzen net einschlafen :/


achja zum Thread: ich freu mich richtig auf das Gilden lvl system und auf alles andere auch


----------



## Flickwerk (26. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Jetz habn wir Naxx schon zum 2ten Mal - sogar in ner scheiß Ausführung - raiden dürfen.
> Und jetzt kommt der Pre-BC Content wieder? .. Also wenn sie glauben so den 60er-Kult zurückzubringen, dann hilft wohl echt nur noch der Spielwechsel..



das klingt ja so als hättest du kel zu 60er-zeiten auf farmstatus gehabt, was ich NICHT glaube!!!


----------



## DerWintersdorfer (26. August 2009)

Also ich möchte mal was anmerken!
Es haben weltweit 11 Gilde, (etvl mittlerweile 13-14 was ca.  0,002% sind oder so)...Yogi ohne einen Wächter down,
pre BC haben i.wie 0,71% ALLER WoWspieler Naxx von Innen gesehen.
Zu welcher der paar auserwählten Gilden gehört ihr, dass ihr so imba seid und allles Clear habt und Content so low ist??

Und wer sagt, dass Vanilla Wow besser war, kann der das auch erklären?
Das ständige töten der gleichem Mobs zum Ruf farmen?
Das ständige töten der gleichen Mobs zum Geld farmen?
Die ständigen ID Resets in ZG o.ä.? (alle 3 Tage, ma konnt nicht wirklich üben)
Das elende farmen von Wiederstandsarten für Jede Raidini?

Okay, die 5er instanzen waren echt viel schwerer, teilweise sogar so, dass man als casual garnicht durchkam (Ein casual hat nunmal nich die zeit 5 stunden in den schwarzfelstiefen zu hängen) die Raids allerdings sind heute noch genauso anspruchsvoll,
und nur weil ihr evtl. 3-4 HM's in Ulle packt ist der Conten net low, bildet euch was drauf ein wenn ich Yogi mit 1 oder keinen Wächter down habt, vorher ist das ein NO GO!

Ich finde den neuen Teil echt gelungen (was ma so sieht), die alte welt sieht richtig cool aus.

Okay, Taurenpaladine find ich auch kacke, aber egal, spielt doch eh kein normaler mensch.

Ich werde mit dem neuen Teil genauso viel spaß haben wir mit JEDEM andren auch!

So long


----------



## Door81 (26. August 2009)

Kawock schrieb:


> Ich glaube Blizzard muss mit dem nächsten Addon den Vogel abschließen, sonst haben sie ein paar Spieler weniger. WotLK war nicht so der Burner. Wir werden sehen... wenn nicht heißt es dann, nach 5 Jahren, Good Bye World of Warcraft, auch für mich!




Kann ich so unterschreiben. Ich erwarte mir von Catacalysm nicht allzuviel. Freue mich auch nicht drauf, sehe es dennoch recht neutral...und werd mich diesmal einfach überraschen lassen. Sollte ich auch diesmal wieder einen Beta-Key bekommen, werde ich ihn verschenken. Ich denke aber dass es auf gewisse Weise wieder Spaß machen wird, wie mir auch Wotlk Spaß macht, allerdings halt auf eine andere Weise...war selbst auch seit Classic-Zeiten eher der hardcore-raider und 24/7 zocker. mit wotlk hat sich das aufgehört, hab zwar ne zeit lang gebraucht mich damit abzufinden, aber jetzt spiel ich einfach weniger, und die zeit die ich on bin, mach ich meist bgs, arena und ab und an mal n random raid mit....und kann damit auch gut leben...hätt ich mir vorher net vorstellen können dass es auch eher casual ganz gut spass macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei ich nicht freiwillig dazu gekommen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum Poster über mir: 

hatte in classic: mc, bwl, aq40, gurub, aq20 clear, war in naxx aber nicht mehr viel gesehen.
hatten in bc: ...nur sunwell nicht mehr gesehen
und in wotlk hab ich nachdem wir ende ende dezember den content clear hatten, keinen spass mehr am raiden und hab mir ulduar geschenkt, stattdessen komplett rerolled und jetzt zwei full pvpequippte 80 auf nem andern server.

Und zu deinen Fragen was in Vanilla WoW besser war:

_Das ständige töten der gleichem Mobs zum Ruf farmen?_  Welchen Ruf den bitte? Cenarius fürs Nature-Resi-Set? Das hat nun wirklich nicht lange gedauert wenn man in AQ20+40 Bosse gelegt hat. und fürn naxx zutritt respektvoll war auch für jeden machbar der ab und an in Stratholme war... Ruffarmen ging erst mit BC richtig los...
_Das ständige töten der gleichen Mobs zum Geld farmen?_ Sind die ständig gleichen Daylies soviel besser? Mit Berufen lies sich auch damals schon gut Gold machen nurmal nebenbei...
_Die ständigen ID Resets in ZG o.ä.? (alle 3 Tage, ma konnt nicht wirklich üben):_ Also bitte, wir waren Gurub nur Freitag-Abends 3 Stunden und hattens bald clear...Gurub war auch damals nicht sonderlich hart.
_Das elende farmen von Wiederstandsarten für Jede Raidini?_ Ok Feuer war nervig, Schatten gabs eh automatisch mit T2 + Onyumhang für Nef und Drachen hat auch gereicht, Natureresi war bissl lame ja, und in Naxx Frost gabs die Mats zT drinnen. Da fand ich SSC für die Tanks und Feuerresi für Alar (ja, die brauchte man ganz am Anfang von BC), bzw. die Magieresi fürn Void und Solarian nerviger.


Die 5er Instanzen waren zT in Classic erstmal auch keine 5er .... UBRS 15er, Scholo 10er, Stratholme 10er (oder wars net sogar auch ne 15er?), das wurden erst viel später, fast schon zu BC 5er. Kann sich heute auch keiner mehr vorstellen 15 Leute für ne Ini zusammenzutrommeln in ders "nur" 2 blaue Setteile gab.


Gaaaaaaanz am Anfang, gabs auch noch kein Maraudon, kein Düsterbruch, kamen auch erst im Laufe der Zeit, es gab noch netmal BGs. Hat fast 4 Monate gedauert bis die on gingen, von den Wartezeiten will ich gar net reden...auch mit 60 war das noch immer nicht rosig. Als ich meinen Schurken Rang 10 erspielt hab waren die WS/Arathi-Wartezeiten am Abend 30-45min, Alterac 1-2 Stunden. Heute ärgert man sich über 3...


Atmosphäre hatte Classic einfach mehr, kann man sagen was man will, ein Episches Item war der Lohn eines hart erarbeiteten Erfolges, ein Bosskill war ein riesen Erlebnis, weil man sichs ebenfalls hart erarbeitet hat (ich sag nur 2 Monate an Cthun wipen, 3x die Woche 4 Stunden bis zum Kill...was glaubst du was im TS los war und im Forum noch Tage später, ja selbst am Server, da wir erst die dritte Gruppe waren, und es auch auf lvl 60 nicht mehr mehr wurden)

Heute ist n epic ne kleine Steigerung von blau, n Standard-Equip, bekommt man sogar in der neuen 5er da nonheroic nachgeschmissen, usw... Bosskills interessieren eh keinen mehr, Hauptsache stumpfsinnig die Inis abfarmen für nix, weils 2 Monate später eh das nächste Tier-Set gibt und passend dazu die für alle zugänglichen fast gleichwertigen Heroic und PvP Items (ok je nach Klasse auch). 

Ich fands schön sich sein Set zusammenzusammeln. Ich fands schön auf einen Bosskill wochenlang hinzuarbeiten bis der Knoten geplatzt ist. Ich fands ok für nen Raid auch mal etwas farmen zu gehen (kräuter für manapötte zb für mich als holypriest damals, oder naturresitränke, Ruf für Schneidermuster von Cenarius für Naturresi-Klamotten) da hat der Raid auch noch ordentlich zusammengeholfen damit jeder sein Zeug bekommt. Ony-Umhänge wurden geledert en masse, man bekams gratis, dafür gab man wieder n bissl was von seinen Pötten in die Kasse, etc.

Mehr zusammenhalt obwohl des viel größeren Pools (wir waren über 80 Leute^^), mehr Freude an Bosskills. 

Was sich nie geändert hat: Die pure Itemgeilheit mancher Leute, die alles darunter reihen, hauptsache sie bekommen ihr item. Solche sind halt jetzt verstärkt in den Random-Runs unterwegs, was viel Spaß nimmt. Aber nen Stammraid für die lächerlichen Inis würd ich mir nie suchen (hardmode fällt für mich eh weg, das ist das dümmste Leute bei der Stange halten ever, meiner Meinunge nach, sorry) weils mir nix bringt so wie anfang, Naxx in nen paar Wochen zu clearen und dann däumchen zu drehen. 

Da geh ich schon noch lieber Random, cleare die Ini halt auch mal nicht, das Risiko geh ich ein, dafür ists kein gelangweiltes totklicken der Bosse, weil der Raid die Ini schon wieder 2 Monate auf farm hat.


----------



## Schmeedt (26. August 2009)

Ich finde es echt lustig zu lesen das, egal was auch immer Blizzard macht, immer irgend wer was zum meckern hat. Ihr tut so als wenn es 100% die gleichen Instanzen wären die wieder kommen. Dem ist doch garnicht so... oder zumindest weiss es keiner von euch mit bestimmtheit. Ragnaros wird sicher ne neue Instanz bekommen.
Das immer alles schwarz gemalt wird ist die typische einstellung der meisten Menschen(jugendlichen), anstatt sich mal gefreut wird das überhaupt was gemacht wird.
Ich freu mich sehr aufs neue Addon... so wie bisher auf jedes!


----------



## phamo (26. August 2009)

Wie man es der Community (wie immer) nicht gerecht machen kann. Lauter Spekulationen...

1. mimimi Story passt ja garnicht... -> Blizzard erfindet die Strory, also können sie die Story so gestalten wie sie wollen
2. mimimi Classic auf wiedersehen... -> Ja Classic war scheiße! (bis auf kurz vor BC) und die Veränderungen bringen mal nen neuen Pepp in die Welt. Gerade nen Twink anzufangen "könnte" wieder Spaß machen.
3. mimimi Grafik ändert sich nicht -> Doch tut Sie, gerade das Wasser (guckt mal Trailer von den verlorenen Inseln!)
4. Die neuen Rassen sehen schonmal interessant aus !
[...]

Natürlich wieder lvln, nen neuer Beruf, neue inis usw. aber das macht nen AddOn aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie es dann schließlich sein wird lässt abzuwarten... frühestens mit der Alpha oder der Beta wissen wir mehr.


MfG


----------



## Morbash (26. August 2009)

Schmeedt schrieb:


> Ragnaros wird sicher ne neue Instanz bekommen.



So ist es. Ragnaros wurde damals zu früh "geweckt" als er Azeroth vernichten wollte. In Cataclysm findet man ihn nicht in MC vor, sondern anscheinend in Mount Hyjal wo er im Gegensatz zu früher im Vollbesitz seiner Kräfte Übles im Sinn hat. Auch Nefarian wird nicht im altbekannten BWL sitzen und einfach nur an Stufe 85 angepasst sein. BWL wird auch nicht überarbeitet und "angehoben" sondern erweitert und storytechnisch weiterentwickelt.

Morbash


----------



## ødan (27. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ich glaub aber nicht dass es so von der Community gewunschen war.
> 
> Dass BC- und WotLk-Starter gern mal den neuen Content richtig spielen würden war klar.
> Aber die langjährigen Classicspieler wissen, dass die Belebung des alten Contents niemals an den alten Content rankommen wird.
> ...




Woah ich wollt eig mein Maul halten aber jetzt muss ich doch mal mein Ketschup dazu geben.

Ich erinnere mich auch noch gut an diese "Woaaah fuck geschafft *jubel im ts* /1 WIR HABEN RAGGY DOWN! *es hagelt gz whispers*" Gefühl.

Aber jetzt denk mal an all die Leute die sich das immer anhören mussten.
Stehen in Og, und die Channel mit Party voll gespammt. Dabei können sie sich nur 2 mal die Woche einloggen wegen Arbeit/Schule/Kids/etc.
Trotzdem hätten sie das alles mal gern gesehen.
Und ich meine schau dir mal den Ulduar ober R0xx0R Boss Algalon (heiß doch so oder?). Den hat auch noch keine random epixx geile Gruppe down.
Ich persönlich freue mich, den alten Content sehen zu dürfen, ohne (!) erneut Stunden lang Krams farmen zu dürfen. Ich darf mich ein weiteres mal Ony stellen, der Dame wegen der meine Tastatur heute noch Bissspuren hat und jetzt darf ich ihr zeigen, dass ich dazu gelernt habe. Und wenn ich dann wirklich herrausforderung suche, dann stelle ich mich Deathwing, denn der wird, wie auch Arthas kein Zuckerschlecken. So viel ist sicher.

Schreibfehler dürft ihr gerne behalten und euch einführen oder so.

*verbeugt sich*


----------



## e!ht (27. August 2009)

Cataclysm - Schafft Blizzard neue Euphorie?
hmm ja das schaffen sie. also ich der vor einem halben jahr mit wow aufgehört hat und sogar so ziemlich zu einem wow hater mutiert ist werde mir cataclysm auf jeden fall genauer anschauen. das liegt einfach daran das mir das neue hexer splitter system echt gut gefällt. allein wie man im video gehört hat wie die leute wegen instant fear mimimimi gemacht haben fand ich zum schießen. also jetzt heisst es in sachen wow nurnoch abwarten und auf überstarke hexer warten... und ja i love warlocks oder demnächst dann halt worglocks.


----------



## Athanor (27. August 2009)

Cataclysm - Schafft Blizzard neue Euphorie?

Ich sag mal überzeugt für mich JA, und es gibt mehrere Gründe dafür ;-)

1. Ich habe WoW von der Beta bis zum Patch 3.2 gespielt und wollte von Anfang an Schamane und Ally spielen, da es aber anfangs keine Ally Schamanen gab musste ich mich entscheiden, was wurde draus?! nen Orc Schamy und mit BC kamen Draenei (naja die sehn ... aus) also keinen neuen Schamy hochgezockt und nun kam endlich der Knaller Zwerg-Schamy, darauf hab ich doch seit Beta gewartet nen Stylischer Ally-Schamy =)

2. Durch die ganzen Änderungen an der Classic-Welt kann ich mir super vorstellen, dass es wieder Spaß macht nen Twink hochzuziehen, weil anch dem 6ten Twink von 1 auf 80 hängt einem das monotone immer wieder das gleiche doch aussem Hals raus oder?! Und dank dem Char-Edit Cap auf einem Server ist es mir zum Glück auch nicht möglich nochmal 6 Twinks hochzuziehen xD

3. Die Änderungen zeigen mir auch so langsam will Blizzard das Kapitel WoW zu Ende bringen (nagut lvl-cap von 85 könnte nen Gegenargument sein), aber Thrall ist weg, Cairne Bloodhoof tod usw. In jeder guten Buch-Reihe sterben die Helden vergangener Zeiten auch immer in den letzten 2-3 Bänden ;-)
Und wer möchte nicht dabei sein, wenn die Story von WoW zuende geht?!^^

4. Die neuen Rassen sind doch wohl ein Geschenk der Götter, Goblins wurden schon für das erste AddOn von uns/ der Community gefordert und jetzt haben wir sie (zwar nen bissien Spät aber trotzdem da). Und zu Worgen muss ich wohl nix sagen oder? Sie passen optisch und charakterlich zwar jetzt nicht sooo doll zur Allianz, aber was solls sie sind nach Zwergen die stylischste Rasse dann ^^

5. Ragnaros und Nefarian sind zurück =) (als Beta-Spieler muss ich wohl nix weiteres hinzufügen zu diesem Punkt oder?)


----------



## Seydo (27. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Die werdn wahrscheinlich den alten Raidcontent auf 85 anheben.
> Die ganzen WotLK & BC-Starter werdn dann ein richtig tolles Addon habn, die ganzen Spieler die seit Classic dabei sind dürfn sich dann die nächste Kloschüssel zum entleeren suchen.
> 
> Ragnaros & Onyxia "anheben"?
> Wie einfallslos is Blizzard eigentlich geworden..


Davon das wir mal absehen das im Addon nicht nur alter Content kommt....

Das ist das Klassische beispiel für die WoW Community...

Rum heulen das sie Klassic wollen und alles beser war, und wenn man es kriegt wird rumgeheult.

(Obwohl du es nicht umbedingt gesagt haben musst,aber es ist drotzdem ein suepr beispiel das egal was blizzard macht es nie recht ist)

Fakt ist, Es ist gut das blizzard bis jetzt das gemacht hat was sie meinten was am besten ist, sonst wär wow nicht da wo es jetzt ist...

Ich hab mich bis jetzt auf kein WoW addon gefreut, bis auf Cataclysm, die ganze welt wird zerstört und neu gemacht, somit wirds questen wieder interessant, endlich kann man wieder im klassic gebiet rum hängen und fühlt sich nichts o wie wenn man auf ner extra insel ist usw.


----------



## The-Dragon (27. August 2009)

Um die Frage des TEs zu beantworten: Aber natürlich schafft das Euphorie! Eine Welt, mit der wir gut vertaut sind, ist plötzlich völlig verändert und wir können sie ganz neu erleben. Neue Levelquests, veränderte Levelgebiete und -bereiche, neue Instanzen etc.

Man liest hier oft, das Blizzard einfach nichts Neues mehr bringt und einfach nur Altes aufwärmt. Nun, World of Warcraft ist auch einfach nicht mehr neu, sondern schon 5 Jahre alt. Es war damals das erste, große MMORPG. Und da war eben alles noch neu. Aber nach 5 Jahren kennt man das eben alles schon. Das ist auch der Grund, warum so Viele andere MMORPGs scheitern, weil es einfach dasselbe Spielprinzip ist wie bei WoW, mit Quests, Items, leveln, Instanzen etc.

Das Einzige, was noch geht sind eben neue Geschichten sprich Quests, neue Monster, Gebiete, Bosse, Spielinhalte. Und davon kommt mit Cataclysm sehr viel. Also bevor ihr über diesen Umstand jammert, wartets erstmal ab. Ich bin mir sicher, das den Meisten, die sich jetzt über Cataclysm und die angekündigten Änderungen aufregen, sich letzendlich daran erfreuen werden.

Und hey, sie haben versprochen, das Ganze wieder anspruchsvoller zu machen und den Fokus mehr auf die Geschichte legen. Immerhin kommen Instanzquests und Pre-Quests wieder. 

Was den alten Classic-Content angeht: Das ist nun mal passé, die Zeiten sind vorbei, das war einmal und ist nunmal Vergangenheit, man hats durchlebt. Das ist, als würde man sich wünschen nochmal 18 zu sein oder wieder in den 80ern zu leben.

Mal abgesehen davon, das Ganze wird ein WoW 2, als Addon verpackt. Alles wird auf den aktuellen Ingame-Stand angepasst. Die Geschichte von Warcraft wird endlich weitergeführt. Freut euch also drauf! Euphorie!


----------



## Ematra (27. August 2009)

Wenn der alte Content wegfällt, den ich immer mal wieder gerne zur Entspannung oder mit Twinks besuche, dann kann dies nur eines bedeuten: Diesmal werde ich WoW endgültig den Rücken zuwenden, nicht nur vorübergehend wie nach dem ersten Addon.

Dafür gibt es einfach zu viele lieb gewonnene Begebenheiten und Örtlichkeiten, ohne die ein Weiterspiel für mich schlicht indiskutabel ist.

Zudem sich ein solcher "Vergangenheitssprung" auch nicht logisch erklären lässt - die Welt, auf der man levelt, ist die Welt nach BC und WotlK, wenn man dann Level 60 erreicht hat, springt man in die Vergangenheit, um Scherbenwelt und Nordrend zu durchlaufen... Aahrg. Die kontinuierliche Entwicklung von Vergangenheit zur Gegenwart ist für mich der wesentliche Reiz des Spiels, wird diese Kontinuität zerstört, dann war´s das für mich.


----------



## Maxxxi (27. August 2009)

Thewizard76 schrieb:


> Ich weiss gar nicht wieso hier wieder alle Rumheulen.
> Man liest und hört immer wieder das es doch mal super wäre wenn sie die alten Inzen auf das aktuelle Level anheben würden und den loot anpassen würden und jetzt wo sie es machen ist wieder alles Mist.


Warum darüber geheult wird? Weil die Bosse in Naxx nix anderes als scheiss trash sind. Wenn man schon eine alte ini Recyceln will dann sollte man auch den schwierigkeitsgrad so lassen. Denn genau das war das besondere an der ini und das was spaß gemacht hat.


----------



## flero (27. August 2009)

hmmm ! schon faszinierent was manche leute hier so schreiben und und harcore style auf die tasta einhämmern bäh alles casual freundlich alles zu leicht 3. erweiterung auch ne alles mist aion wir wow konkurenz bringen mal erlich tottaller bull**** man hat es an vielen spielen gesehen war hdro hellgate tabularasa usw was ist passiert hellgate geht nur noch offline und tabu hat die server dicht gemacht wir anderen spielen genau so ergehen den an wow wird keines rankommen und alle die mekern alles wäre zu leicht ich spiel seit wow c beta mich hatt es angekotzt 6 stunden in mc rumzugammeln und immer nur auf 2 3 loots zu warten das sie droppen und dann mich mit andern 6 7 man dkp stürzent den raid zu flammen 

das neue addon hatt halt seine guten und schlechten seiten aber hey ich kann torium farmen mit flugmount wuhey ich seh den neuen zerstörten content (später lieber noch screnis machen bevor addon kommt)
ich seh raggi wieder (das feuer wird euch läutern) FREU *grins* 

und alle die immer flammen müssen bitte schmeisst euren pc weg sucht euch ne arbeit entwikelt selber ein spiel das kokurenzfähig werden kann DANN könnt ihr meinetwegen rumflammen wow sei ***** 


mfg Flero
ps: rechtschreibfehler sind spezialeffekte meiner tastatuer und gehören dazu =D


----------



## Mitzy (27. August 2009)

Alter Content nur aufgewärmt? Alte Welt? Ist doch gut…

Egal was andere sagen wollen, WoW Classic war der Teil, wo viel Liebe im Detail steckte. Die Todesmine ist für mich immer noch eine der schönsten Instanzen.
Und ich stelle es mir schon lustig vor:
„Was machste?“…
„Och- Todesmine wipen.“…
„Wie jetzt?! ^^“
„Naja, Todesmine halt- 85er hero :X“
…

Zum anderen wird es mal Zeit, dass sich die Welt ändert. Dauernd blieb es gleich, eine Katastrophe nach der anderen. Es fehlten nur noch die Kinder, die um einen Kranz laufen und dabei „Oh du fröhliche“ singen- oder von mir aus „Laterne Laterne“…

Und ob das Spiel gut oder schlecht wird- das kann man erst sagen, wenn es draußen ist…

Der PvE Content wird vermutlich zu beginn ähnlich wie Naxxramas 10er heute sein- was ich begrüße. 
Der PvP Content wird hoffentlich aber wieder anspruchsvoller sein.
Der RP Content… äh… ach, egal, lassen wir den lieber gleich weg, gibt´s nich, gab´s nich, macht sich der Spieler selber.

Es kann natürlich auch anders kommen… oder sonst wie- aber wer das nun schon genau sagen kann, im Bezug auf „ololol easy content go´s Catalysm“, also, da möchte ich gern die Quellen sehen- genauso wie wenn es heißt „omfg Catalysm ist zu hart lol“.


----------



## Baldrius (27. August 2009)

Also ich kann ja nur für mich sprechen aber ich bin seit Samstag nacht in Dauereuphorie^^

Go Blizzard! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. August 2009)

Baldrius schrieb:


> Also ich kann ja nur für mich sprechen aber ich bin seit Samstag nacht in Dauereuphorie^^
> 
> Go Blizzard!
> 
> ...


dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## Artherk (27. August 2009)

Langsam aber sicher zweifle ich an der Intelligenz so mancher Forenmitglieder (Flame pn sind schon vorprogramiert... und ich freu mich schon drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber es muss mal gesagt werden.

Was die meisten hier von sich geben ist wirklich wie drück ich das am besten aus hmm zum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dämlich hmm ne das triffts nich ganz... vollkommener scheiß ja das is es.

Zuerst möcht ich mich mal an die *hust* Pro gamer *hust* wenden. Mimimimimi der Content  is zu leicht. Auch wenn ihrs jetz nich zugeben wollt, ihr seit auch in dem ohhhhh so easy mode schlag mich tot new Naxx gewipt. Ich gebe gerne zu das es kein vergleich zu good old naxx in den pessis is und das ragi und ony in classic schwerer waren aber darum muss man net gleich weinen wenn mal was eeeetwas leichter is oder?  Ausserdem is es nur ein spiel es geht um spaß und nich um ein zomfg roflmao boa ich bin die geilste sau hier gedöns wie mans leider von dieser sorte spieler hört!

so nun zu den casuals... mit denen is es das gleiche... mimimimimimi der content is zu schwer macht leichter oder ich hör auf ... mimimimi ... das genau so blöd wie das oben. entweder man machts oder eben net und auch wipes können spaß machen hehe spreche da aus erfahrung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zuletzt noch zu allen die sich über das zerstörte azeroth und die neuen rassen/ klassenkombos aufregen. First... wer sich über die kaputte spielwelt beklagt... is wie früher mit geschwistern ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh mami der hat mein spielzeug put gemacht. Azeroth ist nun mal eine sich stetig verändernde welt dazu gehört auch zerstörung. Die Welt verändert sich genau so wie auch die reale welt... springt ihr da auch gleich im dreieck wenn euer baum hinten im garten wächst? oder die wiese gemäht wird??

Zu den rassen worgs und goblins... y not ? passen hervorragend zu dem setting und sind bestimmt interessant zu spielen vor allem für hordis da die dann auch mal nen gnom ersatz habenXD 
Die rassen/kombos finde ich selbst nicht so geglückt mit der tauradine and so on aber erstens zwingt mich keiner so einen zu spielen 2. warum soll ne kuh das nicht auch lernen können? kann ja der blutelf auch! 

so in diesem sinne euer arthi Ps FLAME ON 

Behold Azeroth Deathwing the Destroyer is coming! ... soon...


----------



## computerblicker (27. August 2009)

Ich hab am Anfang wirklich gedacht "Och nö, alter Content (ich gebs zu, ich spiel erst seit BC hab alsi die Naxx40 o. Onyraids o.ä. nicht hautnah miterlebt)" Hab die zwar Retromäßig mit meinem 80er gemacht aber das is einfach nich das gleiche.
Hab mir dann aber das Video angeschaut und bin positiv überrascht. Ich freu mich wirklich drauf.

PS: An den Spezialisten der hier was von 7-Mann in Naxx + Erfolge blubbert...genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du bist wahrscheinlicher auch so einer der alles kann "Hey alta ich hab Dualspec, ich bin Dudu und kann Schaden machen, Heilen und Tanken, und das BESSER wie du"
Das is btw nichtmal an den Haaren herbeigezogen, hatte da dämlich einen, nachdem ich ihn gefragt hab was er nu alles kann und ich es nich geglaubt habe hat er mich geflamed im Sinne von "DU NAP ICH HAB DUALSPEC l2p".../ignore Oo (So Leute gibts also)

In diesem Sinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Bellthane (27. August 2009)

Ganz ehrlich, welcher Rasse würdet ihr bei der Horde die Palas geben, wenn nicht den Tauren?


----------



## Mitzy (27. August 2009)

Gar keinem- Palas bei der Allianz, Schamanen bei der Horde. Vielleicht können maximal die mit BC hinzu gekommenden Völker einen Paladin/ Schamanen spielen, und das war´s.
Ein Zwerg Schamane- gebt Zwergen Druiden! Sie haben´s so mit der Natur und den Elementen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Credom (27. August 2009)

ødan schrieb:


> Woah ich wollt eig mein Maul halten aber jetzt muss ich doch mal mein Ketschup dazu geben.
> 
> Ich erinnere mich auch noch gut an diese "Woaaah fuck geschafft *jubel im ts* /1 WIR HABEN RAGGY DOWN! *es hagelt gz whispers*" Gefühl.
> 
> ...



/singn 


Du bringst es auf den punkt!

sicher vieles is in WOTLK im raidkontent zu einfach geworden gerade jetzt mit den marken, trotzdem sind gerade Bosskämpfe in ulduar und vorallem im hardode echt knackig und machen fun!und der Lichking wird sicher auch ne echt harte nuss werden, darauf freu ich mich schon wie bolle ^^

Ausserdem find ich das wiederaufgreifen der alten Classic instanzen auch super, ok ich spiel schon seit classic und geh auch gern noch in die alten raidinis aus fun aber dass die endlich wieder ne herrausforderung werden sollen freut mich da doch 10x mehr als wennse einfach nur rumgammeln und auf ne 5er - 10er grp 80 warten die die ini einfach mal so durchboxt


----------



## Juicebag (27. August 2009)

Maxxxi schrieb:


> Warum darüber geheult wird? Weil die Bosse in Naxx nix anderes als scheiss trash sind. Wenn man schon eine alte ini Recyceln will dann sollte man auch den schwierigkeitsgrad so lassen. Denn genau das war das besondere an der ini und das was spaß gemacht hat.




Also bist du praktisch der Meinung, dass Blizzard, bevor sie es verkacken und der Content zu leicht wird, sies lieber ganz sein lassen sollten und überhaupt nix neues bringen sollten?! Klasse...


----------



## Belphega (27. August 2009)

Mensch habt ihr ne Classic-Phobie.. ihr reimt euch hier aber nen schönen Mist zusammen.

Hier redet ja keiner von "mimimi ich will Classic zurück. In Classic war alles besser"

Hier redet man von "omg, jetz wird schon wieder ein boss "erneuert".
Das hat ansich nichts mit dem Classic-Content zutun. Blizzard wird einfach bei der Integration neuer Schlachtzüge irgendwie einfallsloser als früher :-/ Da habn die sogar zwischenzeitlich Maraudon und so Krempel reingepatcht, mit komplett anderen Gegnern.

Mittlerweile habn wir Kael'thas in TdM und in FdS stehn.
Wir haben Naxxramas ein zweites Mal bekommen - in einfacher.
In Naxxramas waren sogar die Sets die alten - nur in einer anderen Farbe.
Jetzt kommt Onyxia wieder - gleich wie die alte - nur höher.
Auch die Helme die dropen haben das selbe Design wie die Items früher.
Und Ragnaros wird ebenfalls wieder kommen.
__

Würdet ihr euch nicht wünschen, dass Blizzard neue Bossmodelle anfertigt? Neue Mobs und schicke T-Sets? (:
Würdet ihr es gut finden, wenn im übernächsten Addon wieder Ulduar und Naxx zurückkommen? ;-)
Mit den selben Bossen, den selben Trashmobs, den selben Setteilen nur in anderen Farben?
__

Die Idee ansich mit Ragnaros' Rückkehr is ja nicht schlecht.
Und die Umsetzung mit der Zerstörung der Welt is - zumindest im Trailer - gigantisch (:

Aber schön wäre es schon, wenn die Designer nigelnagelneue Modelle anfertigen würden (: Mit neuen stylischen Items.


----------



## Belphega (27. August 2009)

Juicebag schrieb:


> Also bist du praktisch der Meinung, dass Blizzard, bevor sie es verkacken und der Content zu leicht wird, sies lieber ganz sein lassen sollten und überhaupt nix neues bringen sollten?! Klasse...



Mit Naxxramas hat er schon recht.
Naxxramas war ja eigentlich "nix neues". Viele haben es nicht gesehen - aber es war schon da (:
Das wär dasselbe als würde nächstes Jahr Karazhan und Gruul angehoben werden - weils ja genug Leute gab die diese Instanzen nie miterlebt haben.

Klasse wärs schon, wenn Blizzard nicht alt zu neu macht -> sondern mit so nem richtigen "BÄM! Guckt euch die neuen Bosse an!!" begeistern könnte (:


----------



## Artherk (27. August 2009)

an die posterin da über mir... jetzt rechne mal wie lange wow nun schon existiert... und dann überleg mal was es schon alles als boss gab. du schreist immer nach neu neu neu... hast du ne idee für nen neuen boss? der auch zur lore passt von den ganzen trash mobs etc ganz zu schweigen... es ist schon ne große herausforderung sich die ganzen bossdesigns die wir haben erst mal auszudenken... und das ne ganze palette ... also mecker net die jungs von blizz machen das schon richtig have fun


----------



## Belphega (27. August 2009)

Willst du damit sagen dass die WoW-Geschichte schon aus is?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (27. August 2009)

Kennst du noch irgent nen boss/char aus der wow geschichte der noch nicht besiegt wurde=?


----------



## DaScAn (27. August 2009)

Thimothy schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das dies einfallslos ist, eher gehört viel Idee und ebenso Mut dazu so einen "Umbau" der alten Welt zu machen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schließe mich dem Poster abn.

Ich bin ein Cla<ssic Zocker und finde es sogar Super was sie vorhaben.
Das beweist einiges. Vor allem wird die Lore etwas fortgesetzt das ist doch mal was.
Also. Heult nicht ru sondern freut euch.


----------



## Belphega (27. August 2009)

Die Meisterin der Träume? Ysera?
Ihre Diener waren stets feindlich, die Tore unzugänglich.
Entzürnt von der Zerstörung der Welt wäre Ysera, als Herrscherin über die Natur perfekt gewesen.

Ebenso hätte man da Eonar einbinden können (:

Oder Velen? Kil'jaeden und Archimonde gabs ja bereits (:

edit: aber wie gesagt - die umsetzung von ragnaros is wenigstens gut. ich hoffe dass sie sich bei onyxia noch irgendwas gutes einfalln lassn, und die gute drachenkuh nicht einfach um 25 stufen "altern" lassen.


----------



## Immondys (27. August 2009)

C0deX schrieb:


> Blizz macht alles richtig aus Wirtschaftlicher Sicht. Das Spiel wird immer weniger Zeit aufwendig und Casual tauglicher, was auch nicht unbedingt falsch ist denn die breite Masse der Spieler sind eben Casuals auch wenn ich mich persönlich nicht dazu zähle. Wotlk war optisch ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, die Anpassung(mit Zerstörung) des alten Kontinents bringt viel Neues auch für Leute die seit Beginn spielen. Blizz hört auf die Spieler und arbeitet daran, Ony auf 80 gehoben - > 99% der Leute Jubeln denn das war für viele der erste Raid und ein langer langer Wunsch!​
> Fliegen auf dem alten Kontinent, super finden das auch 99% es wurde ja schon oft gefordert.​
> Gobbos die schon immer zu Horde gehörten schließen sich nun auch endlich an, Ally bekommt Worge was auch interessant ist. Horde braucht keine „homoerotischen" Palas mehr spielen wenn sie nicht wollen, sehr gut und danke auch wenn ich persönlich nicht rerollen werde..​
> Dancestudio lange angekündigt nun wird es kommen.​
> ...



Seh ich auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juicebag (27. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Die Meisterin der Träume? Ysera?
> Ihre Diener waren stets feindlich, die Tore unzugänglich.
> Entzürnt von der Zerstörung der Welt wäre Ysera, als Herrscherin über die Natur perfekt gewesen.
> 
> ...



Naja ich denke Ysera kommt dann im darauffolgenden Addon, dem Smaragdgrünen Traum (natürlich alles nur spekulativ). Danach kommts dann zur finalen Schlacht gegen Sageras. Und dann müsste Wow vorbei sein. Unsere Chars sind die neuen Titanen und können sich endlich mal ausruhen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit Ony und Nef wird wohl darauf hinauslaufen, dass sie einfach von Deathwing, der ja ihr Vater ist, gestärkt wurden.


----------



## Technocrat (27. August 2009)

Aerias schrieb:


> Werden sie endlich wieder eine Euphorie insbesondere bei den "Hardcore Gamern" erreichen?



Wayne. Hardcore Gamer sind sowas von egal, das Blizzard seit WotLK drauf pfeift. Ich auch. Die 1,5% interessieren niemanden, für die ist das Spiel auch weder gedacht noch geeignet.


----------



## freezex (27. August 2009)

hmm also ich find das gerade dadurchdie wow Geschichte n wenig glaubhafter wird. Ich mein Ragnaross der grosse Herrscher des Feurers wird nun von Funnraids gekillt, ony gabs schon von jeder klasse solo kills.
Gut ich hab die alten Raids auch nicht machen können weil bc rauskam bevor ich 60ig war, ich bin schon auch dafür das man den bossen vielleicht neue fähigkeiten gibt um sie aufzufrischen, aber das epischen fast unbesiegbaren raidbosse aus classiczeiten auch mal wieder was zu melden haben find ich auch nicht so dramatisch.

Zudem es wird sicher auch neue inis und raids geben, ich meine es gibt archi, obsi, Auge der ewigkeit, Ulduar, Kolluseum und es werden wird noch die eiskronenzitadelle geben. Aber jo dan wird wieder gemeckert, gibt nix neues weil man zwei classic raids erneuert.


----------



## Bellthane (27. August 2009)

Juicebag schrieb:


> Unsere Chars sind die neuen Titanen und können sich endlich mal ausruhen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Scheiss auf die Titanen ich bin auch so schon imba. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (27. August 2009)

Juicebag schrieb:


> Naja ich denke Ysera kommt dann im darauffolgenden Addon, dem Smaragdgrünen Traum (natürlich alles nur spekulativ).



Schätzomativ ja (:
Ich hätt mich drauf gefreut. Hehe



> Danach kommts dann zur finalen Schlacht gegen Sageras. Und dann müsste Wow vorbei sein. Unsere Chars sind die neuen Titanen und können sich endlich mal ausruhen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sageras hätte ich in dem Addon erwartet. Immerhin hats ja viel mit der brennenden Legion zutun.



> Das mit Ony und Nef wird wohl darauf hinauslaufen, dass sie einfach von Deathwing, der ja ihr Vater ist, gestärkt wurden.



Jau ;} Schätzomativ.


----------



## Artherk (27. August 2009)

übrigens... ysera ist die wächterin des smaragdgrünen traum und hat nix mit natur zu tun... nur so nebenbei und ist uns freundlich gesinnt. velen .. ist das nicht der prophet wenn ich richtig informiert bin der soll böse werden? wär mir neu sargeras is noch ein guter boss nur wie soll der ausschaun... und wie soll er aus seinem gefängnis rauskommenxd


----------



## Juicebag (27. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Sageras hätte ich in dem Addon erwartet. Immerhin hats ja viel mit der brennenden Legion zutun.



Tatsache? Ich dachte das hat mal gar nix mit der brennenden Legion zu tun!? Oder halt. Die Nagas sind ja mit denen verbündet oder täusch ich mich da?



Belphega schrieb:


> Jau ;} Schätzomativ.



Ja so wie alles, bis zum Release. ^^


----------



## Belphega (27. August 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> übrigens... ysera ist die wächterin des smaragdgrünen traum und hat nix mit natur zu tun... nur so nebenbei und ist uns freundlich gesinnt. velen .. ist das nicht der prophet wenn ich richtig informiert bin der soll böse werden? wär mir neu sargeras is noch ein guter boss nur wie soll der ausschaun... und wie soll er aus seinem gefängnis rauskommenxd



Laber doch keinen Unsinn wenn du die Geschichte nicht kennst.

Ysera ist uns zwar zurzeit freundlich - aber Ysera ist in WoW quasi Mutter Natur.
Ihre Diener wurden schon von der dunklen Macht ergriffen, wie auch zahlreiche andere ausn emerald dream.
Und das wird auch noch mit Ysera passieren.

Ich mein hallo? Ysera hat Cenarius aufgezogen - der is quasi der Gott der Natur.


----------



## Belphega (27. August 2009)

Mom da hast dus genau:

_Ysera, der große Drachenaspekt der Träume, führt den geheimnisvollen grünen Drachenschwarm an. Ihr Reich sind die fantastischen, mystischen Weiten des Smaragdgrünen Traums, *und man erzählt sich, dass sie von dort aus die Evolution allen Lebens beeinflusst. Sie ist die Beschützerin der Natur und der Phantasie; ihr und ihrem Drachenschwarm wurde die Ehre zuteil, die Großen Bäume zu bewachen, durch die allein die Druiden in den Traum hinüberwechseln können. *Will man Ysera zu Gesicht bekommen, muss man sie im Smaragddrachenschrein in der Drachenöde besuchen, wo sie schlummert._


----------



## Artherk (27. August 2009)

mutter natur.. neeee iiiiiiis klar... was is dann die königin der roten drachen... Feuer und läutern oder wie?`


----------



## Belphega (27. August 2009)

Ach.. lass es einfach gut sein und fang an dich zu erkundigen ;-)
__

Btw was is eigentlich mit Aman'Thul 
Der wird wahrscheinlich noch im Addon vor Sargeras kommen.

Bestimmt ein ganzes Addon übern Pantheon ^^


----------



## Morbash (27. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Blizzard wird einfach bei der Integration neuer Schlachtzüge irgendwie einfallsloser als früher [...]
> 
> Wir haben Naxxramas ein zweites Mal bekommen - in einfacher.
> In Naxxramas waren sogar die Sets die alten - nur in einer anderen Farbe.



Naxxramas, die fliegende Metropole der Geißel hat sich nach Nordend bewegt - so unwahrscheinlich?
Und die Sets immer noch die gleichen? - auch verständlich - es ist das selbe Naxxramas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spieltechnisch: die Instanz wurde damals in Relation zur Spielerschaft gesehen wirklich kaum besucht und eine Wiederauferstehung somit durchaus gerechtfertigt.



Belphega schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt Onyxia wieder - gleich wie die alte - nur höher.



Loretechnisch nicht eingebunden und wurde auch genügend besucht, da hast Du Recht. Ich seh es als Goodie-Boss zum Jubiläum und ich denke so ist es auch gedacht.



Belphega schrieb:


> Und Ragnaros wird ebenfalls wieder kommen.



Allerdings storytechnisch sinnvoll eingebunden mit anderen Techniken und in einer anderen Instanz.



Belphega schrieb:


> Würdet ihr euch nicht wünschen, dass Blizzard neue Bossmodelle anfertigt? Neue Mobs und schicke T-Sets? (:
> Würdet ihr es gut finden, wenn im übernächsten Addon wieder Ulduar und Naxx zurückkommen? ;-)
> Mit den selben Bossen, den selben Trashmobs, den selben Setteilen nur in anderen Farben?



Nein. Ich würde es nicht gut finden, in zwei Jahren wieder in Ulduar zu stehen. Aber das hat Blizzard meines Erachtens angesichts der aktuellen Entwicklung von WoW auch nicht vor.
Und ich finde es wesentlich kreativer eine bestehende Geschichte konsequent fortzuspinnen als sie einfach immer nur zu erweitern in dem sich plötzlich ein neues Land erschließt und dazu ein neuer Bösewicht aus dem Boden gestampft wird.

Was das "Neu" und "Setteile" betrifft; ich begrüße die Entwicklung mit Cataclysm ohne Zweifel - was nämlich wirklich langweilig ist, ist das System, dass sich mit der ersten Erweiterung einzuschleichen drohte;

Neues Land -> neuer Bösewicht -> neue Items -> neues Land -> neuer Bösewicht -> neue Items -> neues Land -> neuer Bösewicht -> neue Items -> neues Land -> neuer Bösewicht -> neue Items -> neues Land -> neuer Bösewicht -> neue Items -> neues Land -> neuer Bösewicht -> neue Items -> neues Land -> neuer Bösewicht -> neue Items -> neues Land -> neuer Bösewicht -> neue Items [...] *-> Lore; kaputt -> spielerische Entwicklung -> 0*

Dass das Ganze die Spieler abschreckt, denen es nur darum geht ihren Charakter in immer neuen Farben blinken zu sehen ist klar - mir gefällts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Morbash


----------



## Bam Margera (27. August 2009)

Aerias schrieb:


> Wird Blizzard mit Cataclysm ......... endlich wieder eine Euphorie entfachen?




NEIN........alt und ausgelutscht das ganze!


----------



## Unfug (27. August 2009)

eigentlich geht die geschichte nach 5 jahren endlich mal weiter, alles andere war schon in den spielen und büchern beschrieben, quasi eine einzige große höhle der zeit. cataclysm ist neuland, endlich können die creative directors kreative neue ideen einfließen lassen und müssen sich nicht mehr strikt an die geschichte halten. stellt euch mal vor, nach 5 jahren endlich neuen content und nicht nur die geschichte nachspielen. ich finds klasse.


----------



## Melz (27. August 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Die Idee ist ja nicht neu, sowas haben ja schon andere MMOs und ich glaube nicht, dass sich das Spielverhalten so grundlegend geändert hat. Problematisch wird es nur, wenn man seine Gildenmitglieder zwingt, XP für das Gildenlevel ranzuschaffen, aber dafür gibts ja immer noch /gquit.
> 
> Ich frag mich eher, wie das generell geregelt wird. Blizzard spricht ja immer davon, wenn man als eine Gilde raidet. Aber es gibt genug Raids, die aus mehreren Gilden oder Einzelspielern bestehen. Hoffentlich wird das auch berücksichtigt.




Wurde schon gesagt das dass dann nicht zählt,die leute müssen schon in der Gilde sein.Und es leveln ja pro tag/woche nur die mit den meisten Punkten aus der Gilde,also wenn 27 Leute punkte bringen und 3 nicht ist es egal weil die 20 mit den meisten punkten gezählt werden.


----------



## Belphega (27. August 2009)

Morbash schrieb:


> Naxxramas, die fliegende Metropole der Geißel hat sich nach Nordend bewegt - so unwahrscheinlich?



Absolut nicht (:
Aber Atiesh rauszupatchen, Ashbringer rauszupatchen, etc etc -> das ist unwahrscheinlich ;}




> Was das "Neu" und "Setteile" betrifft; ich begrüße die Entwicklung mit Cataclysm ohne Zweifel - was nämlich wirklich langweilig ist, ist das System, dass sich mit der ersten Erweiterung einzuschleichen drohte;
> 
> Neues Land -> neuer Bösewicht -> neue Items -> neues Land -> neuer Bösewicht -> neue Items -> neues Land ->



Oh ja.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber viele andere Möglichkeiten hat Blizzard gar nicht.

Das Lichking-Event find ich auch etwas mikrig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mein das Addon - "Wrath of the LichKing" hat 95% mit Quests, Kaluak-Seehunden, Kiljaeden und den Hodir-Söhnen zutun, und 5% mit Arthas ^^ Eigentlich hätte es "The Northend Emperium" oder sowas heißen solln.
__

Aber sie habns ja noch nicht 100%ig bestätigt ^^


----------



## Hendrixlol (27. August 2009)

Natürlich werde ich rerollen. Schließlich wurde Azeroth stark verändert und da möchte ich mich einmal durchleveln.
Blizzard hat sich da auf jeden Fall einiges vorgenommen. Hoffentlich erfüllt das Addon dann auch die hohen Erwartungen.
Gibt nur eine Sache mit der ich mich nicht anfreunden kann... Tauren Paladine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was kommt noch? Gnom Schamanen? Untote Druiden? Naja


----------



## Belphega (27. August 2009)

Hendrixlol schrieb:


> Gibt nur eine Sache mit der ich mich nicht anfreunden kann... Tauren Paladine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaub, wenn diese Klassen von Anfang an da gewesen wären, hätte man sie auch toleriert (:
Ich bin ehrlich gesagt froh, dass solche Rassenklassen kommen, als noch ne weitere Heldenklasse die wieder irgendne andere unnütz macht.


----------



## Hendrixlol (27. August 2009)

Das kann sein, aber diese Kombinationen waren aus einem guten Grund nicht von Anfang an möglich: Sie sind absolut unpassend.


----------



## Morfelpotz (27. August 2009)

Da ich nicht seit Classic am WoW-Zocken bin, freu ich mich wie ein schnitzel auf Cataclysm.
Hab damals nur gelevelt bis ich schnell auf 70 war, und dann kamen die ersten Raids.
Von daher bin ich mal derbst gespannt auf das "alte" neue Azeroth.


----------



## Morbash (27. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Aber viele andere Möglichkeiten hat Blizzard gar nicht.



Doch - und das wird gerade mit dem neuen Addon bewiesen.

-> Fokus auf die Story
-> Fokus auf Gilden
-> Fokus auf Spielerlebnisse jenseits von Lila Items und dem Ummoschen von Boss X (z.B. Questreihen, Questdesign, Phasing...)
-> In WoW-Verhältnissen gesehen Fokus _weg_ von Items und E-Sport (Items sind leichter zugänglich, Instanzen auch. Es geht weniger um das Erreichen von Ziel X als um das Erleben des Content).

Für die "Sportler" unter uns gibts ja immernoch Achievments, noch bessere Items und Hardmodes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich ist es immernoch WoW, und das soll es ja auch bleiben, aber die Entwicklung geht durchaus in eine Richtung, wo das Spiel wieder interessanter für Spieler wird, die ein großes, spielmechanisch umfassendes und stimmiges Spiel *und* Atmosphäre und Story haben wollen.

Morbash


----------



## Belphega (27. August 2009)

Morfelpotz schrieb:


> Da ich nicht seit Classic am WoW-Zocken bin, freu ich mich wie ein schnitzel auf Cataclysm.
> Hab damals nur gelevelt bis ich schnell auf 70 war, und dann kamen die ersten Raids.
> Von daher bin ich mal derbst gespannt auf das "alte" neue Azeroth.



Hm (: Na dann hoff ich dass es ein Erfolg wird.
Ragnaros zumindest, hat ja nichtmehr wirklich was mit früher zutun.
Und das "alte" Azeroth is dann wohl irgendwie.. verbrannt ;}

Aber Ragi gegenüberzustehn wird vielen wahrscheinlich mehr Spaß machn als mit Autos in Ulduar rumzufahrn ^^


----------



## Belphega (27. August 2009)

Morbash schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es immernoch WoW, und das soll es ja auch bleiben, aber die Entwicklung geht durchaus in eine Richtung, wo das Spiel wieder interessanter für Spieler wird, die ein großes, spielmechanisch umfassendes und stimmiges Spiel *und* Atmosphäre und Story haben wollen.



Das stimmt ;}

Und ich hoffe dass wieder ne Questreihe kommt.. wie zu Classic und BC. Mit Wiederaufbau der alten Welt usw.
Orgrimmar is ja zerstört - vllt kommt ne Questreihe, wo wieder die gesamte Fraktion zusammenhelfen muss.

Wie einst - > zum Öffnen des AQ-Tores,
oder auf der Insel, wo man Dailyquests absolvieren musste dass das Dorf zu ner Stadt wird.


----------



## Stihi (27. August 2009)

allg. find ich die Idee gut .. eine solch markante Änderung einer bestehenden Welt macht sie eben lebendig? freu mich drauf .. allerdings finde ich Auferstehungen wie Rag eher unpassend, sry kann ich net wirklich ernst nehmen (was tot ist sollte tot bleiben bzw. nur selten sollte eine solche auferstehung einfließen .. kel hat da alle geduld verbraucht ^^ .. sonst hat man ja am ende nur das gefühl: es wird sich nichts ändern .. bzw. wie lange ?? warum mach ich das? .. wenn dann muss belegbar sein, zb. rag kann nicht vernichtet werden, max. seine manifestation in seine Heimat-Dimension gebannt werden). Wenn sie dies allerdings als option im sinne einer erweiterung wie bei oni machen, so zusagen als 80iger raid variante, ist es ok, da es die story nicht beeinflußt und jemand der lust hat den inhalt auch noch für aktuelle max. stufe mit anspruch spielen kann (nostalgie). Was mir auch nicht unbedingt zusagt ist die Auflösung der Klassen-Rassen-Beschränkungen .. ich persönlich sehe da eigentlich keinen wirklichen bedarf.

Fazit: insofern es einem Code-Reuse enspricht ist es natürlich aufgewärmte Brühe, die selbst post-classic einsteiger unangenehm schmecken dürfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. ansonsten sollte man mal positiv denken und abwarten, is ja alles eh noch weit entfernt, erstmal LK mit 3.3 versohlen!

ps: klar, in foren erfolgen meist nur negative aussagen (woher sollte sonst die motivation kommen) .. aber so schlecht wie LK gemacht wird find ichs bei weitem nicht (mein allg. foren-eindruck dazu) .. und was war am berühmten naxx denn soviel anders/besser zu classic.

mfG


----------



## wildrazor09 (27. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Die werdn wahrscheinlich den alten Raidcontent auf 85 anheben.
> Die ganzen WotLK & BC-Starter werdn dann ein richtig tolles Addon habn, die ganzen Spieler die seit Classic dabei sind dürfn sich dann die nächste Kloschüssel zum entleeren suchen.
> 
> Ragnaros & Onyxia "anheben"?
> ...



danke, werden wir alle haben, denn wir sind nun endlich die nörgler los


----------



## Mitzy (28. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> (…)
> Da habn die sogar zwischenzeitlich Maraudon und so Krempel reingepatcht, mit komplett anderen Gegnern. __
> 
> Würdet ihr euch nicht wünschen, dass Blizzard neue Bossmodelle anfertigt? Neue Mobs und schicke T-Sets? (:
> ...



Maraudon… jaja, die 5er Instanz, die eigentlich eine Raid Instanz werden sollte- ich find die schön… und viel zu lang ;D

Neue Bossmodelle? Gern! Wobei ich nichts gegen eventuell ausgelutschte habe, wenn sie dann trotzdem böse sind.
Schicke T-Sets… Schei* auf den Loot, es soll spaß machen.
Naxx nochmal- nö, ich mag die Instanz nicht. Ulduar hingegen nehme ich gerne nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und eines ist wohl klar- Ragnaros ftw! Ich hab heute noch den Dialog in den Ohren, wenn ich dran denke.




Artherk schrieb:


> (…)
> hast du ne idee für nen neuen boss? der auch zur lore passt von den ganzen trash mobs etc ganz zu schweigen... es ist schon ne große herausforderung sich die ganzen bossdesigns die wir haben erst mal auszudenken... und das ne ganze palette ...
> (…)


Neue Ideen für Bosse gibt es zu Hauf… Und von wegen Lore- als ob sich Blizzard um die Lore schert. Da kannst du gleich sagen, auf RP Realms sind nur GMs, die sich darum kümmern, dass keine Non-RPler dort sind… Und im nächsten Moment steht neben dir einer der im /s nur meint „zomfg ey wtf Bayern hat verloren?!“
Es muss nicht immer ein hiesiger Boss sein- ein Gewusel von 40 Leuten war ok, aber 10 Leute, die irgendeinen Gott töten… Röchtög… Ne, da lieber einen „no-name“ Boss. 




Belphega schrieb:


> (…)
> Oder Velen? Kil'jaeden und Archimonde gabs ja bereits (:
> 
> edit: aber wie gesagt - die umsetzung von ragnaros is wenigstens gut. ich hoffe dass sie sich bei onyxia noch irgendwas gutes einfalln lassn, und die gute drachenkuh nicht einfach um 25 stufen "altern" lassen.


Interessanter Gedanke- aber warum Velen? Er ist einer bzw. DER Anführer der Draenei, warum sollte der auf einmal böse werden?
Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, zumindest von den PTRs her, ist Onyxia schon ein bisseln härter… Wobei es lustig ist, wenn 4 Leute weglaufen, der Flammenatem (ich weiß gerade nicht genau, wie´s auf Englisch geschrieben wird… Und bevor es deswegen flames gibt, dann halt so eine Definition) aus Phase 2 kommt, und 21 Leute mal eben sterben, nur damit du im Raid channel von jedem ein „Oh, hier hätte ich also weglaufen müssen?“ liest^^



Artherk schrieb:


> mutter natur.. neeee iiiiiiis klar... was is dann die königin der roten drachen... Feuer und läutern oder wie?`



Du hast schon wenig Ahnung, hm?
Ysera -> Mutter Natur, Beschützer von Ihr und damit auch Beschützer des Smarragdgrünen Traums, wie auch der Fantasie (siehe den Post von der Belphega)
„Die Königin der roten Drachen“ auch Alexstrasza genannt- ist die Beschützerin des Lebens… Und damit ist nicht das Leben der Natur gemeint, sondern „Lebewesen“…
Achja- das hat mich übrigens einmal „Google -> Roter Drachenschwarm -> 1 Link“- gekostet.


----------



## Belphega (28. August 2009)

Erstmal, guten Morgen Mitzy! q:




Mitzy schrieb:


> Und eines ist wohl klar- Ragnaros ftw! Ich hab heute noch den Dialog in den Ohren, wenn ich dran denke.



Dieser Dialog ist und bleibt Geschichte (:
Ragi kommt in ne neue Ini - Ragi is Teil einer neuen Story. Hehe
Aber grad gestern habn wa den wieder geklatscht <3 Ich mag Major Domo.




> Es muss nicht immer ein hiesiger Boss sein- ein Gewusel von 40 Leuten war ok, aber 10 Leute, die irgendeinen Gott töten… Röchtög… Ne, da lieber einen „no-name“ Boss.



Das sehe ich auch so (:
Dass ein Charakter viel stärker geworden ist - und dann 6 80er schon nen 40erRaid von früher ersetzen wissen wir.
Aber ich find die Relation schon etwas seltsam ^^ Saphiron im 10er und 25er.. als hätte er im 10er ne schwere Krankheit und könne nix gegen 10 Leute ausrichten. Das Bossfeeling hat sich halt geändert.



> Interessanter Gedanke- aber warum Velen? Er ist einer bzw. DER Anführer der Draenei, warum sollte der auf einmal böse werden?


Das will ich dir sagen q:

Ich mag die Geschichte der Eredar.. und die is auch wirklich verdammt seltsam integriert worden.

-Sargeras, ein Eredar, Anführer der brennenden Legion, der Endgegner schlechthin. Wahrscheinlich kommt er im letzten WoW-Addon (:

-Archimonde, ein Eredar, einer der Anführer der brennenden Legion (zumindest hat ihn Sargeras dazu gemacht). Wir kämpften in BC gegen ihn, wobei wir ihn nur "töten" konnten, weil wir die Hilfe des Weltenbaums an unserer Seite hatten.

-Kiljaeden, der Dritte im Bunde, wurde auch schon lange von uns getötet (:

-Archimonde, Kiljaeden und Velen warn die Anführer der Eredar. Sargeras manipulierte sie - wobei nur Velen eine Vision hatte, welche ihm verhalf stark zu bleiben und sein Volk zu schützen. Deshalb ist er der Herrscher über die Draenei und freundlich gesinnt. Aber die drei waren tausende und abertausende Jahre lange beste Freunde und zusammen die Anführer über die Eredar.. wer denkt nicht ab und zu an alte Freunde? Was wenn Sargeras ihn persönlich von seinem Throne holt - und quasi der "Rat der Eredar" als Boss wiederauferstehen? Hmm.. ich trau Velen nicht ;p sorry.. außerdem is Velen mir gegenüber ein feindlicher Arsch. Hehe
__

Und wegen Onyxia.. ich frag mich sowiso wie die das machn wolln Oo Gibts denn dann keinen Onyxiaschuppenumhang mehr?


----------



## Artherk (28. August 2009)

So jetz ma ganz dumm gefragt... sargeras ein eredar also das wär mir aber verdammt neu.. is sargeras nich einer der titanen und wurde von medivs mutter umgehaun nur um sich dann im körper des sohnes einzunisten? Steinigt mich wenn ich da falsch liegen sollte


----------



## Belphega (28. August 2009)

Stimmt schon, dass Sargeras ein Titan is.

Aber die Eredar waren früher ja ein friedliebendes magisches Volk.
Sargeras war total aus dem Häuschen als er diese entdeckt hatte und versprach halt den drei Anführern Archimonde, Kiljaeden und Velen unendliche Macht. Diese hatten sie auch angenommen - auf alle Fälle war es nur Teil eines bösen Plans seitens Sargeras.

Velen war der einzige der Eredar, welcher den Plan durchschaute. Deshalb zog er auch mit seinem Volk - den Draenei - weiter um es zu schützen.

Die Eredar jedoch wurden zu einem dämonischen Teil der brennenden Legion.
Und da Archimonde und Kiljaeden zu Sargeras rechter und linker Hand wurden, is er für mich auch ein Teil der Eredar - wollte er ja immer sein - obwohl er ein Titan is ;}


----------



## Sapper13 (28. August 2009)

doncarloso schrieb:


> wenn ich jetzt noch verstehen würde, was mein Beitrag mit AION zu tun hat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Garnix, weil ich genau den Falschen Zitiert habe! Sry ging an nen anderen.

Nix für Ungut.

Grüzze
Sapper


----------



## Itchy (28. August 2009)

also ich freue mich auf das neue addon, ich habe vor 3 monaten mit WoW aufgehört( nicht das erstmal^^ ), und als ich jetzt die ganzen tollen sachen sah/gelesen habe war mir sofort klar das ich nen comeback feiern werde.
Worgs zu geil, früher in kara immer bücher geholt um für kurze zeit worg zusein, ragna ist wieder da und die ony kommt auch, ist doch geil.

der classic kontinent wird ne katastrophe erleben. ich meine ist doch geil, man fängt neu an ( also ich zumindest da der alte acc nicht mehr da ist ( andere evtl. auch weil sie goblins oder worgen spielen wollen ) läuft noch in der guten alten welt rum und sobald man 58-60 ist gehts in die scherbenwelt und danach nach nordend, dann gehts wieder zurück nach azeroth wo sich eine katastrophe abspielen wird die die welt verändern wird, ich glaube kaum das blizz die alte welt komplett umgestallten wird, sondern das man dieses erst nach quest oder bestimmten lvl erleben wird.

ich muss dazu sagen das ich mich nicht wirklich mit der WoW story befasse und ich dieses auch nicht vorhabe, aber für mich ist das wirklich alles gut geplant von blizz. wie man ja von vielen hört freuen sie sich mal wieder ragna, ony usw  wieder zuverkloppen. andere jammern rum weil sie es kacke finden was in der alten welt passiert, da kann ich den leuten nur mal empfehlen vll mal ne kleine WoW pause einzulegen, danach wird das spiel wieder um einiges mehr an spass bringen.

ich für mein teil habe mittlerweile 2x mit WoW aufgehört. ich habe immer ally gespielt hatte in SSC dann aber irgendwie  doch keien lust mehr auf WoW und habe aufgehört,  aber nach 2monaten hat mich dann doch wieder die lust/sucht auf WoW eingeholt und habe Horde gespielt da es ja was neues für mich war, da ich halt bis dato nur die ally seite kannte. naja irgendwie verging mir doch die lust an der horde da es mitn raiden dort nicht so geklappt hat, und wie der zufall es wollte hat mein alter ally raid nen schurken gesucht und ich habe wieder ally gespielt, habe BT und SWP geraidet und da dann auch wieder die lust verloren und aufgehröt. 
dann kam halt wotlk, eigentlich hatte ich mir in den kopf gesetzt nicht wieder mit WoW anzufangen, aber irgendwie war der reitz nen DK zuspielen doch so gross das ich mir 3 wochen nach wotlk release dann doch das addon gekauft habe und es hat einfach nur spass gemacht, neuer kontinent, naxx gabs auch wieder ( zu classic zeiten nur 7 bosse geschafft ) es gab einfach wieder viele neue sachen zuerleben die einen wieder richtigen spielspass gebrcht haben, naja aber leider passierte wieder das gleiche ich habe die lust an WoW verloren.

was ich damit eigentlich sagen will ist das man vll einfach mal ne pause von 2-3 moanten einlegen sollte um mal wieder bissel abstand von spiel zubekommen, dann macht es einen auch wieder spass, auch wenn man die ganzen sachen noch von damals kennt.


wie gesagt ich freue mich schon drauf, es dauert zwar noch ne weile bis zum addon, aber der spielpass wird wieder da sein. 

spiele kaufen, acc erstellen,einloggen, char erstellen, und los gehts. es wird einige veränderungen geben so dass es für mich ein fast neues spiel sein wird.

achja ich freue mich schon drauf auch wenn es noch bis zu nem jahr dauern kann.


und an die jammerlapen, im enteffekt werdet ihr euch eh das addon kaufen und wieder los lvln,questen und raiden. 



achja und zu casual gamer?? wie würdet ihr das spiel entwickeln( denkt einfach einmal wie ein unternehmen ), würdet ihr  90% der leute unzufrieden das spiel spielen lassen weil sie halt keine hardcore gamer sind und nie den ganzen content sehen werden , oder würdet ihr euch lieber auf die 10% hardcoregamer konzen, ich glaube ihr würdet euch  auf die seite casuals stellen, denn die sind in der überzahl.  so vertreibt blizzard nur 10% der spieler, auf die 10% kann blizz verzichten, aber die anderen 90% kann blizz nicht einfach so sitzen lassen, weil ihnen sonst irgendwann die kohle ausgehen wird um spiele weiter bzw neuzuentwickeln.


----------



## Sapper13 (28. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 immer diese

GESCHICHTE von WOW Leute. Naja jedem das sein. Wenn ich das aber dann immer höre. Kil Järden und Valen waren freunde, dann sind sie mit dem Rechtsanwalt von TV Marienhof zum Rechtsanwalt von GZSZ gefahren, beide haben ihnen einen Kaufvertrag über Stormwind angeboten doch sieh lehnten ab!

Warum? Die blone Blutelfenfreundin von Valen war scharf auf die Deadmines, denn da hatte Sie von der Kohle von Valen eine kleine Bar aufgemacht in der jetzt der süße kleine aus dem "Südland" äh Strangelthorn stammen Minenarbeiter muskelbepakt und dauerrattig auf sie wartete. Valen bekam das heraus und organisierte den Schlägertrupp Orgrimar e. V. Thrall und sein Wehrsportgruppe aus Guben ähh Orgrimmar, machten sich auf den Weg in die Deadmines und trafen vor dem Eingang einen defias namens Quentin sowie seinen Freund Zed. Thrall erhielt den Auftrag von Quentin in die Deadmines zu gehen und den Lederrüstungsfan GIMP aus einer Kiste in Van Cleefs versteck zu befreien. Thrall als aufrichtiger aber nicht ganz Cleverer Schläger tat wie ihm befohlen wurde und erhielt als Auftragsbelohnung 

von Valen 1000 Gold und ein episches Reittier namens Kinky Kelly (Pferd - Reittempo 110%)
von Quentin eine Phiole mit einer merkwürdigen Flüssigkeit.

Durch den Kampf gegen den südlänischen Minenarbeiter so geschwächt zog sich Thrall erstmal die Pulle Stoff rein und wurde bewußtlos. Wenig später fand er sich zusammen mit dem dem Apotheker von Unterstadt auf zwei Stühlen in der Schmiede von Moonbrook wieder. Beide hatten einen Lederball im Mund und waren gefesselt. Zed der kollege von Quetin hatte noch nen Nachtelfenkumpel und den Gimp mitgebracht und fing an den Apotheker und Thrall auszuzählen. Ene mene Mausespeck ...... ene mene muh und aus bist Du. Zed zeigte auf Thrall und machte ihn los, beide gingen in das Hinterzimmer wo auch schon Kinky Keller angebunden war und auf den Gewinner der Verlosung gewartet hat.

Alles weitere seht ihr in einer neuen Folge von: Artübergreifende Erotik - wie man aus scheiße Gold machen kann / oder / wie kaufe ich mir ein paar billige Autoren zusammen die mir ne tolle WoW Storry schreiben die dann wirklich jeder prima findet der über das lesen von Mickey Mouse hinweg vielleicht noch die Packungsbeilage von der Brötchentüte beherrscht.

OMG Geschichte Geschichte Geschichtet Geschichte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (28. August 2009)

Ja aber wenns schon die Warcraft-Welt ist sollte Geschichte sein ;}

Geht doch bei Herr der Ringe auch nicht, dass sich Gandalf plötzlich in eine überdimensionale Fleischkäse-Semmel mit Pfefferoni verwandelt und Senf durch die Welt kackt.


----------



## Artherk (28. August 2009)

könnt ich mir jetz aber schön vorstellen hustXD

Aber was mir eigentlich fehlt jetz schon seit classic is das open pvp ala tarrens mühle... keine taktik kein ziel aber immer feste druf bis einer nimmer kann ^^ das war immer ne mordsgaudi


----------



## Itchy (28. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Geht doch bei Herr der Ringe auch nicht, dass sich Gandalf plötzlich in eine überdimensionale Fleischkäse-Semmel mit Pfefferoni verwandelt und Senf durch die Welt kackt.



lol, bin gerade fasst vom stuhl gefallen und hätte mich beinahe noch beim essen verschluckt^^

das ist der spruch des jahren, schon lange nichtmehr so herzhaft gelacht, respekt^^


----------



## Sapper13 (28. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ja aber wenns schon die Warcraft-Welt ist sollte Geschichte sein ;}
> 
> Geht doch bei Herr der Ringe auch nicht, dass sich Gandalf plötzlich in eine überdimensionale Fleischkäse-Semmel mit Pfefferoni verwandelt und Senf durch die Welt kackt.




Jo ich gebe Dir ja recht. Ohne Story wär es schon langweilig. Aber weißte wenn Du im TS bist und da sind dann irgendwelche Leute die außer lol und rofl maximal noch ein ey alta rausbekommen und die mir dann was von Geschichte erzählen wollen, bekomme ich es echt mit der angst zutun. Die denke Moby Dick ist ein Eis und und Mozart wäre was zu essen.

Natürlich darf man das nicht auf alles projezieren was WoW zockt, aber wenn Du die Channel liest, kann mich keiner überzeugen das nicht der eine oder andere ein Rütli Borat ist.

ey geht wer scholo? 

macht wer 10er (Gang Bang)

Scholo?

Auf nem RP server ist das bestimmt noch geiler. Da haste dann die krasse Mischung aus dem o. g. oder aber.

Suchen noch holde Recken und Reckinnen welchen es in der Aufgabe obliegt sich des hinfortschreitens jenes bösen Helden in den Tiefen der Todesminen anzunehmen. Obgleich dies ein von Arabesken geschmückter Versuch ist unsere Reihen zu füllen so möchten wir kund tun das dringlichst noch eines Salbenden Bruders oder aber einer ehrwürdigen Mutter bedürfen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   oder vielleicht mal nen Ticket zurück in die Realität oder evtl. einfach mal den Kameldung aus der Wasserpfeife und wieder ordentliche Kraut nachfüllen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Itchy (28. August 2009)

klar story ist ja nicht schlecht, aber ich habe sie nicht wirklich beachtet, klar hat man damals WC3 und WC TFT gezoggt und hat do ein wenig mitbekommen, aber in der WoW hat mich das alles nicht so wirklich intressiert, da gings mit hauptsächlich ums PVP und raiden wo man als team arbeiten muss, was anderes gabs es nicht. daher werde ich auch nicht mit anderen MMO´s anfangen, da es mir lediglich nur um das zoggen in einer gemeinschaft ging, und nicht um wie ist das passiert und blablub, ist mir alles wayne, und ob das neue addon story technisch ein bissel abweicht ist doch nicht schlimm. 

alles lässt sich ändern, ausser die VERGANGENHEIT


----------



## Morbash (28. August 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Natürlich darf man das nicht auf alles projezieren was WoW zockt, aber wenn Du die Channel liest, kann mich keiner überzeugen das nicht der eine oder andere ein Rütli Borat ist.



Ganz richtig, und genau aus diesem Grund habe ich vor einiger Zeit beschlossen mich weder im Stillen, noch in irgendwelchen Chats darüber aufzuregen, sondern bei Gelegenheit einfach ungeachtet des Umfeldes so zu spielen und zu kommunizieren, wie ich es mir von Anderen wünsche. Und siehe da - plötzlich ist die Community garnicht mehr so hoffnungslos verloren wie es manchmal scheint.

Mit den Borats hat man dann, so zumindest meine Erfahrung, über kurz oder lang nur noch recht selten zutun.

Morbash


----------



## Belphega (28. August 2009)

Klar solls nicht nur um die Story gehn - aber ne Storyline in nem RPG is einfach wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (28. August 2009)

Sonst wär das renne von a nach b um c zu töten und den gegenstand xyz zu holen auch vollkommen sinnfrei oder?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minøtaurus (28. August 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> könnt ich mir jetz aber schön vorstellen hustXD
> 
> Aber was mir eigentlich fehlt jetz schon seit classic is das open pvp ala tarrens mühle... keine taktik kein ziel aber immer feste druf bis einer nimmer kann ^^ das war immer ne mordsgaudi



Bei deiner Aussage musste glatt aufpassen, dass du nicht als "Killerspiel- Spieler" abgestempelt wirs ^^
Andere Spieler töten wollen phü, was denkst du dir da dabei...


----------



## Thersus (28. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Die werdn wahrscheinlich den alten Raidcontent auf 85 anheben.
> Die ganzen WotLK & BC-Starter werdn dann ein richtig tolles Addon habn, die ganzen Spieler die seit Classic dabei sind dürfn sich dann die nächste Kloschüssel zum entleeren suchen.
> 
> Ragnaros & Onyxia "anheben"?
> ...



Vergiss nicht das Nefarian auch Recycled wird. Genauso wie BSF und und die Todesminen.


----------



## Morbash (28. August 2009)

Thersus schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht das Nefarian auch Recycled wird. Genauso wie BSF und und die Todesminen.



Auch Nefarius wird nicht in der alten Instanz sitzen und einfach um ein paar Level gealtert sein. Auch er wird in den Geschichtsverlauf eingebunden und in einer anderen Instanz (auch im Schwarzfels) auftauchen.
Bei Todesminen und BSF sind mir diesbezüglich bisher noch keine Infos zu Ohren bekommen.


Morbash


----------



## Artherk (28. August 2009)

*hust* ja ich hüpf jetz in den nächsten bus und schrei alle auf dem boden ich bin wow pvp spieler... wenn sie sich ruhig verhalten geschieht ihnen nichtsXD


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (28. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ein Kontinent ist was neues.
> __
> 
> Jetzt zerstören sie den alten Kontinent um ihm nen neuen Look zu verpassen.
> ...



Grafisch bleibt er gleich schlecht das ist einfach nur ein Schwachfug den ich hier höre. Wasserspiegelungen kommen hinzu, sieht man ja gut im Trailer, auch der Rest der Grafik sieht einfach ein wenig besser aus. Grafisch bleibt er für Leute die einen schlechteren PC haben gleich schlecht, aber man kann Blizz nicht dafür verantwortlich machen, dass die die Grafik anheben, die man dann mit Reglern hochstellen kann. 

Ich denke auch die neuen Druidenformen sind erst der Anfang, sie beginnen jetzt nach und nach die Grafik aufzupeppen. Als nächstes sind vielleicht die Spielercharaktere komplett dran und danach die NPCs. 

"5 Level werden dazugeklatscht"
Laut den Blizzard Mitarbeitern sollen die 5 Level schwerer zu erreichen sein als die 80... kurzum, sie versuchen den Erfahrungswert enorm in die höhe zu ziehen, damit man bloss alle Quest in den neuen Gebieten macht. Das ist nicht mehr dahingeklatscht, das ist eigentlich richtig gut was sie da machen. 




> Ich bekomm Kopfweh wenn ich dran denk.
> Wenn Blizzard sich da nicht noch irgendwas überlegt, stell ich mir vor dass zahlreiche Classic-Spieler die Schnauze voll habn.


Wenn die Inis wie du sagst wirklich auf 85 angehoben werden, klar werden sie dann die Schnauze voll haben oder kaufen sich die Addons... das ist Marketing und nichts anderes... Blizz ist ein Gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen und du kannst mir mal ein Unternehmen nennen was nicht so denkt. 

Blizzard hat für alles Statistiken...

a) wer besucht heute noch die alten 60ger Inis und dass nicht nur für Erfolge oder Equip
b) wie weit schaffen es die Spieler

... dann wenn nicht genug Spieler (ein gewisser Prozentsatz) nicht in die alten 60ger gehen, ist das einfach nur das Abwracken von Content. Der Content, wo Blizzard Jahrelang Herzblut hineingesteckt hat wird nicht mehr gespielt, warum dann nicht anheben und eine schwerere Version daraus machen... das Könnten den 60gern heutzutage gefallen, aber die die nur Classic haben könnten auch gehen. Zweischneidiges Schwert, aber ich finde es besser so eine neue-alte Herausforderung auf 85



> Jetz habn wir Naxx schon zum 2ten Mal - sogar in ner scheiß Ausführung - raiden dürfen.
> Und jetzt kommt der Pre-BC Content wieder? .. Also wenn sie glauben so den 60er-Kult zurückzubringen, dann hilft wohl echt nur noch der Spielwechsel..



Den 60er Kult werden sie womöglich zurück bringen... aber dann bitte wieder mit 40 Spieler-Raids wie damals. Dennoch würde ich es nicht schlimm finden wenn es nicht so wäre. Ihr Classic Spieler klammert euch an Aussterbenden Traditionen. Seit Blizzard mit Activision verbrüdert ist machen die vieles neu.



> Klar solls nicht nur um die Story gehn - aber ne Storyline in nem RPG is einfach wichtig



Die Story von WoW ist die größte die ich bisher gelesen habe... wenn man nach den Büchern geht ist zwar "Herr der Ringe" das Kultbuch schlechthin, aber ich würde die gesamte Geschichte von Warcraft allen Fantasyuniversen bisher vorziehen. Es gibt kein Komplexeres und größeres bisher. (Star Wars zählt für mich nicht zu Fantasy)




> immer diese
> 
> GESCHICHTE von WOW Leute. Naja jedem das sein. Wenn ich das aber dann immer höre. Kil Järden und Valen waren freunde, dann sind sie mit dem Rechtsanwalt von TV Marienhof zum Rechtsanwalt von GZSZ gefahren, beide haben ihnen einen Kaufvertrag über Stormwind angeboten doch sieh lehnten ab!
> 
> ...



Jemand der die gesamten Bücher von Warcraft und WoW nicht kennt sollte hier nicht mitreden. Ich denke sowieso dass nur 30% der PVE-Spieler wissen wer Todesschwinge überhaupt ist. Aber wer die ganzen Romane dazu nicht gelesen hat... nein... der sollte zu der Story kein Mitspracherecht haben. Denn wie ich hier schon wieder diese Ironie aus deinem Text rauslese ist beleidigend für die Tollen Bücher und dem Universum.


----------



## Belphega (28. August 2009)

Oliver schrieb:


> Grafisch bleibt er gleich schlecht das ist einfach nur ein Schwachfug den ich hier höre. Wasserspiegelungen kommen hinzu, sieht man ja gut im Trailer, auch der Rest der Grafik sieht einfach ein wenig besser aus. Grafisch bleibt er für Leute die einen schlechteren PC haben gleich schlecht, aber man kann Blizz nicht dafür verantwortlich machen, dass die die Grafik anheben, die man dann mit Reglern hochstellen kann.



Wasserspiegelung? Das gabs schon bei Diablo2..
Es geht um Grafik. Nicht um Features -> Grafik. Und die könnte in wow verbessert werden.
Ich hab nicht vor mit Aion anzufangen -> aber Aion hat etwa die selben Systemvoraussetzungen und holt da tausend mal mehr raus.. das hat nichts mehr mit schlechten Computern zutun - WoW braucht für die Grafik die es hat, viel zuviel Leistung.



> Laut den Blizzard Mitarbeitern sollen die 5 Level schwerer zu erreichen sein als die 80... kurzum, sie versuchen den Erfahrungswert enorm in die höhe zu ziehen, damit man bloss alle Quest in den neuen Gebieten macht. Das ist nicht mehr dahingeklatscht, das ist eigentlich richtig gut was sie da machen.



du bist also erst seit bc dabei.
vor BC haben sie gesagt, von 60 auf 70 braucht es gleich lange wie von 1 auf 60.
im endeffekt war der schnellste in 2 Tagen auf 70.. - von 1-60 war der schnellste in 5 1/2 tagen (als noch die alten ep da warn). Zu WotLk hieß es, für jedes Level braucht man mindestens 2-3 Tage -> Aber sie haben es mit Stunden verwechselt wenn man sich reinkniet. Auch 80-85 wird nicht sonderlich lange dauern.




> a) wer besucht heute noch die alten 60ger Inis und dass nicht nur für Erfolge oder Equip



Wir. Und viele andere auch ^^




> Den 60er Kult werden sie womöglich zurück bringen... aber dann bitte wieder mit 40 Spieler-Raids wie damals. Dennoch würde ich es nicht schlimm finden wenn es nicht so wäre.



Das können sie nichtmehr, da würden ihnen zuviele Spieler davon laufen.
Jetzt wo der Luxus der 10er und 25er da is, ist den meisten sogar 25 schon zuviel.
Die Masse will nicht mehr mit 40 Leuten gehn. Und die Community hat sich geändert - mit 40 Leuten wäre ein Raid wahrscheinlich nicht mehr möglich (:


----------



## Belphega (28. August 2009)

Oliver schrieb:


> Ich denke sowieso dass nur 30% der PVE-Spieler wissen wer Todesschwinge überhaupt ist.




^^ /sign

Für die restlichen 70% ist Deathwing wieder ein "omg ein Drachenboss. Na hoffentlich dropt der gut."
Ich bin froh dass ich die Story kenn - da kann ich mich dann mim Gedanken "omg Deathwing!! Endlich iser da!!" drauf freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (28. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Erstmal, guten Morgen Mitzy! q:
> (…)
> -Kiljaeden, der Dritte im Bunde, wurde auch schon lange von uns getötet (:
> 
> ...



Mahlzeit Belphega (ich komm nich klar, der Name kommt mir irgendwoher bekannt vor…)
Kil’Jaeden ist nicht richtig tot- soweit ich weiß, hat man lediglich seinen Avatar getötet. Und auch wenn nicht, er ruht noch immer im Nether. Ich schätze, er kommt im übernächsten AddOn ganz raus- oder als kleiner Bösewicht in Catalysm.

Den Gedanken mit dem „Rat der Eredar“ finde ich interessant- allerdings unwarscheinlich. Velen ist alles andere als ein Kriegstreiber. Er ist zwar traurig darüber, was passierte, aber er weiß auch, dass es das richtige wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings, so als Hordler, wo Garrosh der neue Kriegshäuptling wird, offen den Krieg aussbrechen lässt und Cairn tötet (und ich bin immer noch gespannt, wie dieser „Verrat“ aussehen soll), wäre ich vorsichtig :X
Evtl. führt Garrosh auch die Horde zurück in die Ränge der Brennenden Legion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Onyxiaschuppenumhang…hmm… ich hab nie verstanden, wofür der gut sein soll, um ehrlich zu sein. Aber warum sollte es den nicht mehr geben? Oder worauf möchtest du hinaus?



Belphega schrieb:


> (…)
> Und da Archimonde und Kiljaeden zu Sargeras rechter und linker Hand wurden, is er für mich auch ein Teil der Eredar - wollte er ja immer sein - obwohl er ein Titan is ;}



Ja, für dich gehört er vielleicht zu den Eredar- aber Sargeras ist und bleibt ein Titan. Nur weil ich mich mit anderen Menschen umgebe, heißt das auch nicht, dass ich ein anderer bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei, dass wäre dann wohl für die Intolleranten eine Möglichkeit, dass eventuell Hom*se*uelle  Kind zwischen ganz vielen Het*rose*uellen zu bringen, damit sie Ent-hom*nisiert werden oO… *in die Selter guck und sich frag, was da drinnen ist, dass ich auf so seltsame Gedanken komm*…*weiter trink und noch mehr holen geh*


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (28. August 2009)

Gerade auf Todesschwinge freue mich sehr... schon als er das erste mal die Drachenaspekte verraten hat dachte ich mir...

"Man... würde der in WoW gut zur Geltung kommen"

Naja.. was man ansonsten sagen kann ist, dass Blizz glaube ich nun Patch für Patch die Grafik aufbessert. Wasserspiegelung hatte WoW bisher nicht und man sieht ja, dass sie es können die Modelle aufbesser (siehe neue Druidenformen). Ich denke das ist erst der Anfang zu größeren Grafikupdates.

Blizzard Fanboy... naju... so sehe ich mich eher nicht... ich mag Diablo 2 nicht, ich mag Starcraft nicht... Warcraft-Welt-Fanboy könnte man mich schon bezeichnen denke ich. 

Wichtig ist auch nicht nur dass die gesamte Story gut verpackt ist... die Grafik benötigt langsam ein Update, auch der Rest muss deutlich überarbeitet werden und darf nicht wiederkehren. 

Ein Grund weswegen komplett nun alles neu gemacht wird sind unter anderem auch Datenleichen... Es stehen immer noch Belobigungsoffiziere in Hauptstädeten rum die damals beim AQ-Quest die Marken verteilt haben... Datenleichen auch, das Gebiet Hyial was man noch nicht betreten kann. Blizzard will Sachen entfernen die einfach nicht mehr genutzt werden, Gebiete die bisher nicht betretbar waren Betretbar machen. Ich hoffe dass sie es so gut hinbekommen dass Sturmwind auch um einige Stadtteile erweitert wird, und einfach imposanter und größer wirkt. Ebenso Darnassus ist viel zu klein geraten. 

Leider wird es kein Housing bisher geben, aber für RP kann man zumindest auf unserem Server in der Wiki sich für ein Haus einschreiben und dieses dann nutzen wenn kein anderer RPler da ist... ansonsten ist es halt nur akzeptanz. Das zeigt... es geht auch ohne Housing (obwohl es mit bestimmt cooler wäre)


----------



## Belphega (28. August 2009)

@Mitzy - keine Ahnung woher du den Namen kennst (: Ich heiß auf vielen Seiten so. Meine alte Priest auf Nathrezim/Lothar ebenfalls.. die kleine Twinkpriest auf Blutkessel nun auch wieder.

Naja.. du musst das mit Velen aus der Sicht eines Hordlers sehn.
Velen ist fraktionstechnisch unser Feind. Kein Hordler traut einem Allianzler.
Und Velen is ja ein richtig starker Junge  der Geschichtlich mit Archimonde, Kiljaeden und Sargeras so einiges am Hut hatte.

Würdest DU ihm als Hordler denn trauen? ;D
Genau deshalb hoff ich dass er feindlich wird. Also allgemein. Haha
__

Der Onyxiaschuppenumhang mit 15 Ausdauer und 10 Feuerresi, hatte nur den Sinn dich vor der Schattenflamme zu schützen. Versuch mal mit ein paar Freunden BwL rein zu gehn, Feuerschwinge und der andere werdn euch ganz schön zusetzen.. die Schattenflamme, welche auch Nefarian spuckt, tötet sogar noch diverse 80er instant. Und der Umhang macht ich gegen den Großteil des Schadens resistent (:


----------



## Schmeedt (28. August 2009)

Irgendwie scheine ich verpasst zu haben das Nefarian auch noch mal zurück kommt... kann mir bitte jemand mal nen link geben wo ich das so nachlesen kann? Weil Ony kommt ja nur wegen dem Jubiläum zurück... so als gag ebend... aber Nefarian?


----------



## LordofDemons (28. August 2009)

ist es nicht eher "OMG Deathwing... mist wir werden alle sterben *cry*"


----------



## kempman (28. August 2009)

Es ist wie es ist und immer war. 

Es sind doch immer die gleichen, die seit BC rumheulen und immer noch fleißig am spielen sind. Ihr werdet auch in Cataclysm alle noch anzutreffen sein und manche sogar mit ner Kuh oder einem Gnom, die Lichtblitze verschießen.

Also: Bälle flach halten und uns nicht mit Eurem ewigen Genörgle nerven- echt lächerlich!


----------



## Bodeus (28. August 2009)

Schmeedt schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheine ich verpasst zu haben das Nefarian auch noch mal zurück kommt... kann mir bitte jemand mal nen link geben wo ich das so nachlesen kann? Weil Ony kommt ja nur wegen dem Jubiläum zurück... so als gag ebend... aber Nefarian?



Nefarian kommt zurück, allerdings bleibt er in BWL unberührt ;-)
Es kommt im Blackrock eine neue 85er Raidini raus, Name hab ich grad vergessen^^ und dort wird Nefarian ebenfalls (End)Boss sein. Du kannst mit deinem Flugmount auf den Balkon fliegen, wo du damals Nef als 60er bekämpft hast und findest dort dann den Eingang zur neuen Ini mit ihm.


----------



## Lamer2 (28. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht vor mit Aion anzufangen -> aber Aion hat etwa die selben Systemvoraussetzungen und holt da tausend mal mehr raus.. das hat nichts mehr mit schlechten Computern zutun - WoW braucht für die Grafik die es hat, viel zuviel Leistung.




Das liegt einfach an der Engine. Damals hat man einfach nicht so viel möglichkeiten gehabt mit einer Engine so viel rauszuholen wie heutzutage. Man müßte hier einfach eine neue Engine erstellen oder die alte aufpeppen (was nicht zu empfehlen ist. Beispiel WoW: sie peppt stück für stück auf und verpratet daher einfach zu viel Leistung) . Und nein so schwer wie manche sagen ist es auch net. Es erfordert halt nur ewig viel zeit und ne verdammt große Menge an Personal. Da ist es mit 5 - 10 reinen Coder einfach net abgetan wenn man es in einem Annehmbaren zeitraum machen möchte.

Wenn man jetzt eine Engine von Damals (also ca 5 Jahre alt) und heute vergleicht stehen welten dazwischen. Es ist so viel dazu gekommen die nur über Hardware laufen, wo man früher als Software technisch lösen mußte.

Jetzt bedenkt man aber das die Engine von WoW weit aus älter als 5 jahre ist.

Aber ich stimme da einigen zu. Die alte generation wird irgendwann aussterben. Und wenn sie mit der Grafik nicht bald was vernüftiges machen wird keine neue jungere Generation folgen.

Jetzt kommt bestimmt wieder die geübten sprüche wie, das ist WoW Comic grafik usw usw. Kenne ich fast alle. Aber mir gehts ja nicht um diese generation sondern um die nächste. Meine Kinder würden bestimmt nicht anfangen das Game zu spielen da die Grafik einfach zu schlecht ist in ihren Augen.

Und unser Nevo steigt ja auch immer und immer.

Wie Belphega so schön gesagt hat. Neuere Spiele bekommen das doppelte raus mit den gleichen Anforderungen. Jetzt lass mal die Anforderungen steigen und kuck mal was dabei rauskommt.

Klar ist Grafik nicht alles. Aber sie gehört nun mal dazu.


----------



## Morbash (28. August 2009)

Bodeus schrieb:


> Nefarian kommt zurück, allerdings bleibt er in BWL unberührt ;-)



Vielleicht bin ich falsch informiert, aber soweit ich das verstanden habe, wird Nefarius in einer anderen Instanz (im Blackrock) zu finden sein, die mit neuen Gegnern und neuen Bossen bestückt ist und auch der Kampf gegen Nefarius soll wohl komplett überarbeitet werden.
Von "unberührt" kann also nicht so ganz die Rede sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chiller44 (28. August 2009)

Taulo schrieb:


> Hallo  Leute  .
> 
> Nun jammert doch nicht schon wieder rumm bevor es losgeht.
> 
> ...



ich glaub es liegt im auge des betrachters was das bessere spiel ist.
solche aussagen sind schwachsinn weil es wesentlich bessere gibt vill nicht online aber es gibt sie.


----------



## 0lorin (28. August 2009)

Blizzard antwortet mit dem neuaufleben alten Contents doch nur auf Bitten der Spieler. Ich mein wie viele haben denn gebrüllt, dass sie Naxx wieder haben wollen, und dann wird gemeckert.
Und wie viele der 20000 Besucher der Blizzcon haben gejubelt, als klar war, dass DM und BSF wiederkommen ALLE und das waren mit sicherheit nicht nur Casuals.
Und ich denke nicht, dsa Blizz die Graphik des neuen Kontents unbeachtet lässt, wenn sie den neu bearbeiten^^


----------



## Syrras (28. August 2009)

Aber Goblins!!!

Ich meine wer braucht den Rest?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (28. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Naja.. du musst das mit Velen aus der Sicht eines Hordlers sehn.
> Velen ist fraktionstechnisch unser Feind. Kein Hordler traut einem Allianzler.
> Und Velen is ja ein richtig starker Junge  der Geschichtlich mit Archimonde, Kiljaeden und Sargeras so einiges am Hut hatte.
> 
> ...



Also ich bin jetz ein alli Jäger und ja ich würd velen auch traun wenn er hordler wär^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ganz einfach aus dem grund... ich kenn die horde ich kenn die allis und ich trau jedem der mich net hautXD wer mich haut is so gut wie totXD so einfach is das^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (28. August 2009)

Du Hund ^^

Velen hat mich doch schonmal gehaun.
Aber dafür hab ich den schwarzen Kriegsbären bekommen. hahaha


----------



## Lopuslavite (28. August 2009)

Also es ist echt traurig!!!


Die ganzen leute die jetzt wieder rumweinen und wow verlassen wollen, macht es und belästigt ned länger das WOW forum !Die mehrheit freut sich auf das ADDon



Wir sind ne Gilde mit 70 Mitgliedern und jeder einzelne freut sich tierisch auf das Addon!weil es einfach das geilste wird:-)
wir haben jede menge spieler die seit beginn von WOW dabei sind und auch die sind begeistert.


Leider kann man es nie jemand recht machen! Nur weil Ihr nicht mehr in Dalaran stehen könnt und rumprotzen könnt!

Ich finde es gut den Leuten die aus beruflichen oder anderen gründen ned so oft spielen können auch mal was zu ermöglichen,das sie mit ihren freunden trotzdem mithalten können



UND EQUIP HIN ODER HER , DESHALB HEIßT ES NOCH LANGE NICHT DIE BOSSE IN ULDUAR SIND KINDERLEICHT !!


Wenn das movement ned stimmt nutzt das beste equip nix!


----------



## Mitzy (28. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> @Mitzy - keine Ahnung woher du den Namen kennst (: Ich heiß auf vielen Seiten so. Meine alte Priest auf Nathrezim/Lothar ebenfalls.. die kleine Twinkpriest auf Blutkessel nun auch wieder.
> 
> Naja.. du musst das mit Velen aus der Sicht eines Hordlers sehn.
> Velen ist fraktionstechnisch unser Feind. Kein Hordler traut einem Allianzler.
> ...



Also, mit meinem Hordler trau ich Ihm auch net :X Aber nur so- meine Freundin lernte ich kennen, da spielte sie einen Allianzler, ich meinen Hordler. Ich hab Ihr den Hintern gerettet, man hat geredet- geredet, zusammen gezockt- und ist zusammen gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achso- ja, das ist dann eine äußerst gute Frage, wie man das kompensiert. Aber pass auf, du wirst den Umhang bestimmt bald irgendwo beim Händler kaufen können *grins*

So… und ich wünsche nun den lesenden noch ein schönes Wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *gähn*… Schlafen… Schlafen…


----------



## Belphega (28. August 2009)

Mit dem letzten Patch und auch schon mit dem Turnier vorher, haben wir ja schon eine Abart vom berittenen Kampf erleben dürfen.. glaubt ihr Blizzard feilt das noch für ein richtiges Schlachtfeld aus?

Also ohne Lanze - sondern mit richtigen Waffen/Zaubern? :}


----------



## Schmeedt (28. August 2009)

Also ich wäre dafür. Warum sollte man das auch nicht können? ^^
Im endeffekt ist es sicher nicht schwer das einzubauen... den im grunde ändert sich ja nichts zum unberittenen Kampf, jedenfalls net großartig. ^^


----------



## Belphega (28. August 2009)

Schmeedt schrieb:


> Also ich wäre dafür. Warum sollte man das auch nicht können? ^^
> Im endeffekt ist es sicher nicht schwer das einzubauen... den im grunde ändert sich ja nichts zum unberittenen Kampf, jedenfalls net großartig. ^^



Joah ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finds auch schade dass es in ner Instanz integriert wird aber im PvP nicht wirklich.
Das würde PvE und PvP wieder mehr voneinander abheben- und PvP hätte wieder mehr Stil.


----------



## VILOGITY (28. August 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Ich hoff das Blizzard so Leute wie Belphega mit dem neuen Addon überarbeitet und wegpatcht.
> Das wäre das aller geilste an so einem Addon!!!!
> Endlich ein meckerfreier Content!
> Das habe ich mir schon soooo lange gewünscht!



Oh das wird Blizz tun, damit LoW Bobs wie du auch schön einfach und bequem an Epix kommen.
RAID aufmachen alles Pullen und Bomben..... 30 min max und fertig.....

ja die KN's werden eindeutig immer mehr und GANZ sicher immer Jünger.....


----------



## Belphega (28. August 2009)

Lass ihn wenns ihn freut (:
Ich investier online keine Gefühle, deshalb regts mich nichtmal auf. hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lendryll (28. August 2009)

Holy-Shield schrieb:


> ihr wisst aber schon das Ragnaros etc. neu kommt und er probiert aus dem Weltenbaum Asche zu machen und er bestimmt durch die Weltenexplosion nicht gerade schwächer geworden ist durch die ganze Lava.
> Außerdem kommen auch die anderen Elementarlords sprich: in Skywall der Vater von Prinz Donneraan, Dann in deepholm erdenlord firelands bei Hyial Ragnaros und im Abssyl maw Der Wasserlord also nur alter conten nicht ganz.... und Ony wird auch nur wegen dem Jubiläum kommen


So siehts nämlich aus. Informiert euch erst mal bevor ihr rumheult. Die klatschen ja nicht MC einfach auf 80 angehoben dahin. Es kommt ja nur Ragnaros wieder und dann sicherlich auch verändert. 
Außerdem wollte letztens noch jeder Classic wieder haben, jetzt ist es auch wie doof wegen aufegwärmt und so. Langsam gehen mir dieses Rumgeheule gewaltig auf die Nerven. Wenn euch das Spiel nicht gefällt, dann hört auf. Niemand zwingt euch zu spielen. Das ist Blizzards Spiel und die dürfen damit machen was sie wollen. 
Mfg


----------



## Huntermoon (28. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Die [neu] Zusammenstellung diverser Völkerklassen sind einfach nur bäh ._.
> 
> Ich bekomm Kopfweh wenn ich dran denk.


Mhh eigentlich Stören mich die neuen Klassen/Rassen-kombinationen eher weniger, wenn man bedenkt, welche schon drinne sind...
Ich meine Gnom-Tanks? WTF? Die müsten doch eigentlich von der Größe her niedergetrampelt werden...

Und zum "Recyclen" : WAS WOLLT IHR VERDAMMT NOCH MAL??? Es wird praktisch seit dem Releas von BC nach Classic-Servern geheult, und wenn dann Blizz n schritt auf euch zu macht...
BTW: Ragnaros wird ja nichtmal wirklich Recycled, im Blackrock das war doch nur ne Mikrige beschwörung von n paar Dunkeleisen-Zwergen...

@vorposter: Genau!
das Problem ist nähmlich volgendes, IMMER wird rumgewhined 





> "Zu schwer!"





> "Zu leicht"





> "dauer zulang"





> "Kein trash? bää"





> "wir wolln "die guten alten zeiten" zurück"





> "recycling? BUUUHHH"


----------



## Miâgi (28. August 2009)

Mirodian schrieb:


> ICh freu mich drauf.
> Sieht wirklich so aus als würde Blizzard was neues zu machen und nicht einfach nur nen neuen Kontinent und 10 weitere Level dran zu klatschen. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt wie es dann am Ende wird bestimmt super
> 
> 
> ...




es sind nur 5 lvl


----------



## oliilo (28. August 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Mhh eigentlich Stören mich die neuen Klassen/Rassen-kombinationen eher weniger, wenn man bedenkt, welche schon drinne sind...
> Ich meine Gnom-Tanks? WTF? Die müsten doch eigentlich von der Größe her niedergetrampelt werden...
> 
> Und zum "Recyclen" : WAS WOLLT IHR VERDAMMT NOCH MAL??? Es wird praktisch seit dem Releas von BC nach Classic-Servern geheult, und wenn dann Blizz n schritt auf euch zu macht...
> ...


jop da hat er recht gewhint wird immer !


----------



## Shaguar93 (28. August 2009)

Kawock schrieb:


> Ich glaube Blizzard muss mit dem nächsten Addon den Vogel abschließen, sonst haben sie ein paar Spieler weniger. WotLK war nicht so der Burner. Wir werden sehen... wenn nicht heißt es dann, nach 5 Jahren, Good Bye World of Warcraft, auch für mich!


Das denke ich auch. Nur denke ich hat den Leuten einfach der Stil von WotLK nicht gefallen. Mir gefällt Northrend so auch nicht. Ich denke jedoch, dass sie uns mit Cataclysm wieder mehr Spaß am Spiel bringen.
Auch wenn man sich erstmal an Worgen und Goblins stark gewöhnen musste.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Boernii schrieb:


> Ihr wisst aber schon das Nur Onyxia so wieder kommt wie Sie zu Classic Zeiten war...
> 
> Ragnaros kommt zwar wieder aber in einer ganz neuen Instanz und das wahrs dann auch schon mit den Alten Bossen.


Dieser Veränderung schaue ich positiv entgegen.



Decker schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich aufhorchen lässt sind Schlachtfelder mit Wertung. Eine Rückkehr der guten alten Stammgruppe wäre zu schön um wahr zu sein. Allerdings auch da schon wieder einige fragliche Designentscheidungen. Es soll die gleichen Items geben wie für die Arena, toll ... damit werden die meisten wohl bei der Arena bleiben. Warum auch 9 oder 14 andere Leute suchen, wenn man alles auch zu zweit oder dritt erreichen kann. Ich halte seit der Einführung wenig von der Arena. Die Idee ist zwar nett, allerdings sollte sie nicht das Maß aller Dinge sein.


Das mit den Items hab ich bis jetzt noch nirgendswo gelesen. Jedoch finde ich es echt schade, wenn PvE'ler den PvP'lern nicht ihre Arenen gönnen. Wir spielen nunmal alle dasselbe Spiel. Ob PvP oder PvE ist doch nunmal eine persönliche Entscheidung.
Außerdem hat Blizzard mit den Arenen viele Spieler angezogen, bzw. dazu gebracht weiterhin WoW zu spielen.


----------



## The-Dragon (28. August 2009)

Na zum Glück spielt in WoW die körperliche Größe keine Rolle sondern die Stärke und Erfahrung, gepaart mit guter Ausrüstung und vernünftiger Ausbildung (Klassenlehrer). Und letztendlich können wir die Bosse auch nur deswegen umhauen, weil wir Viele sind und Heiler und Tanks haben.

Somit werden Goblins im Kampf genauso funktionieren wie Gnome oder Zwerge. Die meisten Bosse sind auch deutlich größer als ein Taure und ein Draenei und könnten selbst die zerstampfen wie ein Insekt. Aber so funktioniert WoW zum Glück nunmal nicht, sonst wäre jeder Bosskampf gegen was Größeres ein Wipe weil der einfach mal drauftritt und Matsch produziert aus unseren Helden.

In einem Fantasy-MMORPG ist nunmal Logik und Realismus nur bedingt anzuwenden. Und in der Spielmechanik schonmal gar nicht.
Wenns danach ginge, hätten wir ne Art Counterstrike, so in der Art "Schuss-Treffer-tot-Nächster". Also zerbrecht euch nicht den Kopf darüber, wie ein Goblin tanken kann oder wie man nen kompletten Haushalt mit sich rumtragen kann.

Was das whinen angeht: ja, das wird sich nie ändern. Die einen schreien "haben will" und wenns dann kommt schreien dafür dann die anderen "will ich nicht". So wars immer, so wirds immer sein. Nicht nur in WoW sondern auch in der realen Welt. Wer schreit, fällt auf, wer nix sagt wird nunmal auch nicht wahrgenommen. Aber was solls, Blizzard weiß, was sie tun und was das Beste für das Ganze wäre. Und wenn sie doch mal daneben liegen oder es irgendwann nicht mehr das Beste ist, wirds eben geändert. Daher auch die ganzen Nerfs und Buffs. Könnt ihr euch noch an die Classic-Palas erinnern? Dieser Witz von Klasse der irgendwie viel hatte aber nix konnte. Da haben alle geheult und gejammert. Nun sind sie endlich stark gemacht worden, und von deren Seite aus ist Ruhe. Nun heulen die Anderen, das Palas zu stark sind. Aber was solls, passt schon.


----------



## Shaguar93 (28. August 2009)

Grade in Deutschland wird man niemanden glücklich machen. Irgendwie ist doch jeder mit allem unzufrieden.


----------



## Willtaker (28. August 2009)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Grade in Deutschland wird man niemanden glücklich machen. Irgendwie ist doch jeder mit allem unzufrieden.


 problem erkannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roxxas - Blackmoore (28. August 2009)

Süß <3 ich glaube noch keiner hat die grafik aus Cataclysm gesehen und manche meinen sie wirds schlecht, meint ihr die machen die grafik immer schlechter? also war bis jetzt nich so, ausserdem könnt ihr auch nich sagen dass die bosse sooo leicht werden, ihr habt nichtmal den lichking down und meint die späteren bosse werden leicht, naxx war ja eigentlich nur um eq zu farmen und seine skills auf 80 zu testen etc. immerhin fand ich ulduar schwerer mit algalon und yogg + 0 =D und pdok 25er hero haben glaub ich auch noch keine gilde down also oO wieso sollte alles leichter werden, mach mal pdok 25er unso, dann sagste wieder alles ist zu leicht xD

ps: ich weiß ich brauch n päckel deutsch


----------



## Fedaykin (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Aber die Eredar waren früher ja ein friedliebendes magisches Volk.



Nicht schon wieder, echt schade, dass die von Blizzard pünktlich zum BC Start geänderte Geschichte der Eredar/Draenei von allen so bereitwillig geglaubt wurde. Die waren nicht friedliebend....


----------



## Ematra (1. September 2009)

Mein Vorschlag wäre ja, die alten Kontinente nicht zu deaktivieren, sondern die Neufassung quasi als zusätzlichen Kontinent (bzw. zusätzliche Kontinente) hinzuzufügen. Dann ein Portal in den Höhlen der Zeit positionieren, das den Wechsel zwischen der bekannten alten Welt und ihrer Neufassung ermöglicht. Auf diese Art und Weise bleiben liebgewonnene Spielinhalte erhalten und es ist trotzdem möglich, dass die Zeit voranschreitet.


----------



## Belphega (2. September 2009)

Hallo

Einiges an der Zerstörung mit Cataclysm macht mich stutzig, deshalb hoffe ich dass ihr mir in ein paar Punkten vllt mit Blueposts & Quellen weiterhelfen könnt.


*1) Berufe in Cataclysm*

Die Welt wird zerstört - wo skillt man von 1-300?
Gibt es da neue Plätze wo die Sachen wachsen?

Die alten Rezepte die Dropen (zB Deviat-Supreme) - werden sie bei neuen Gegnern zu finden sein?

Der Anfelwettbewerb.. wird er noch verfügbar sein?

*2) Reittiere in Cataclysm*

Wird ZG noch weiterhin existieren?
Ist Stratholme denn dann noch verfügbar?
Wird AQ die Zerstörung überleben und uns die 4 Drohnen weiterhin bieten?
Wird der Ungoro-Händler dann noch leben?

*3) Raremobs & Pets*

Werden die neu integrierten Raptoren neue Plätze bekommen?
Können die Drachenwelplinge dann noch in der Welt dropen?

*4) Gebiete*
Werden die Exodar und Silbermond zerstört werden?


----------



## Schokoboy (2. September 2009)

kid666 schrieb:


> Zudem wird es mit sichherheit zu sehr vielen Banns kommen, da viele leute nun in der Alten welt hinfliegen werden wo sie nicht hindürfen etc.
> Blizzard regt sich auf wenn wir z.B. versuchen nach Mount Hyjal, IF Flugfeld etc kommen, nun machen sie es sogar möglich?! ololol!


Meine fresse ehy fail..-.- Du weist schon das Hyjal als neues gebiet dazu kommt oder? atm isses noch verboten sich rüber zu buggen aber dann isses erlaubt wäre ja auch unsinnig ein neues gebiet zu verbieten


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (2. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Die werdn wahrscheinlich den alten Raidcontent auf 85 anheben.
> 
> Ragnaros & Onyxia "anheben"?
> Wie einfallslos is Blizzard eigentlich geworden..
> ...



Selbst wenn sie den gesamten Raidcontent auf 85 anheben werden (, was soweit ich weiß nicht geplant ist), wird es immer noch neue Raidinstanzen geben, also wo ist da das prob?

Du hast nicht verstanden, worum es bei Onyxia geht...das ist nur eine Art Geschenk zum 5. Geburtstag von WoW und beinhaltet nichtmal einen eigenen ganzen Patch (Nur nen kleinen namenlosen Minipatch von 3.2.1 auf 3.2.2). Das finde ich btw eigentlich ganz cool, dass ein neuer Boss released wird, so kurz nach dem Kreuzfahrer-Patch.

Außerdem wird Ragnaros nicht aufgewärmt! Es entsteht ein komplett neuer Bosskampf, denn diesmal ist er nicht "zu früh gekommen", sondern im Besitz seiner vollständigen Kräfte.

Niemand ist jemals dauerhaft an Trash gewhiped und hat dann den Boss gelegt! Trash war noch nie eine Herausforderung und macht auch nicht allzu viel Spaß. Bosskampf auf Bosskampf find ich eigentlich ziemlich erfrischend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es war nie geplant, zu jedem Addon eine neue Heldenklasse zu releasen. Wenn du dich erinnerst, gab es zu BC auch zwei neue Völker + Beruf + Scherbenwelt. Dieses Addon wird mit der Umgestaltung von Kalimdor und den östlichen Königreichen deutlich umfangreicher als BC oder WotLK.


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (2. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Einiges an der Zerstörung mit Cataclysm macht mich stutzig, deshalb hoffe ich dass ihr mir in ein paar Punkten vllt mit Blueposts & Quellen weiterhelfen könnt.
> 
> ...





Oh mann! Nein, die werden alle alten Instanzen und einige Städte deleten, sowie alle Questgeber umbringen!
Kalimdor und die Östlichen Königreiche werden so gesehen nicht zerstört, das Land wird nur quasi stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Es wird (natürlich! was für eine Frage) weiterhin möglich sein, bis Level 58 zu questen, weil nun eben andere Gebiete den Lowies zur Verfügung stehen (Azshara z.B.). Quests werden eben fortan woanders zu finden sein oder durch andere ersetzt. Epic Quests wie die vom neuen Reitraptor starten nun eben drölf Meter weiter westlich.
Blizzard wird die Dutzende in Schwerstarbeit modulierten Instanzen nicht einfach alle löschen..

Ich geh lieber off..


----------



## Nestazio (2. September 2009)

btt: Schafft Cataclysm neue Euphorie?
 - für mich persönlich nicht, im gegenteil
 - mit bekanntgabe war für mich eigentlich sofort klar: Ende, Danke blizz für 3 1/2 schöne jahre! seit 3.1 empfind ich nicht mal mehr spielspaß. 

der addon ist meiner meinung nach nichts als Schöngerede und Verdrängung von bekannten, zum teil (nur) technischen, problemen und das verkochen eines ursprünglich, interessanten spieles mit eigener dynamik, zum einheitsbrei. 

die individualität, welche wow zu beginn hatte, geht mit jedem patch und addon mehr und mehr verloren - vergleichbar mit schönheitsop´s wo alles immer nur mehr, größer und straffer wird - aber der charakter bzw. die eigenheit, das besondere dabei verloren geht.


sollen sie lieber d3 endlich rausbringen! (btw. es ist seit über 4 jahren in entwicklung und wird immer wieder rausgeschoben - denkt euch selbst was dazu)


----------



## Fedaykin (2. September 2009)

Nestazio schrieb:


> btt: Schafft Cataclysm neue Euphorie?
> - für mich persönlich nicht, im gegenteil
> - mit bekanntgabe war für mich eigentlich sofort klar: Ende, Danke blizz für 3 1/2 schöne jahre! seit 3.1 empfind ich nicht mal mehr spielspaß.
> 
> ...



Ganz ehrlich? Ich kann deiner Argumentationslinie in keinster Weise folgen.

Du behauptest, dass Cataclysm keine Euphorie in dir weckt. Ok, dem kann ich noch folgen.

Das Addon sei deiner Meinung nach nichts als Schöngerede und Verdrängung von bekannten Problemen? Hier hört es auch schon auf, das verstehe ich leider nicht, um eine weitere Ausführung wöre ich dankbar.

So, jetzt mein Lieblinspunkt. Du behauptest, dass die Individualität von WoW mit jedem Patch und Addon mehr und mehr verloren geht. Und weiter oben führst du aus, dass das Spiel zu einem Einheitsbrei verkocht wird.

Wie habe ich das zu verstehen?

Die Tatsache, dass Blizzard eine grundlegende Änderung der alten ursprünglichen Welt durchführt, und auf ein weiteres 0815 Addon (neuer Kontinent, weitere 10 Level, neue Heldenklasse etc.) verzichtet, ist für dich Einheitsbrei?

Blizzard schafft eine in meinen Augen wunderbare Sache. Ein toter Kontinent, tote Gebiete werden zu neuem Leben erweckt und erfahren eine Art Wiedergeburt. Eine grundlegende storytechnische Änderung rauscht über Kalimdor und die östlichen Königreiche. Das ist in meinen Augen kein Einheitsbrei.

Was wäre Einheitsbrei? Wenn Blizzard lediglich ein neues Addon, mit einem neuen Kontinent, weiteren 10 Leveln und dem gleichen Einheitsbrei wie bereits zu BC und WotLK Zeiten auf den Markt wirft.

so long


----------



## ZenAldir (2. September 2009)

Wen ich Eure Threads so lese - fällt mir eines besonders auf:

Die meisten (negativen) Stimmen kommen aus dem Lager der Hardcore-Gamer. Sicherlich ist aus deren Sicht WotLk nicht das NonPlusUltra, dennoch darf man auch nicht vergessen, dass es auch noch die Causual-Gamer gibt, die weder in der Classic noch zu BC Zeiten Highlevel-Instanzen jemals zu Gesicht bekommen haben. Wer konnte damals mit 60 ohne zu lügen sagen, er kannte Naxx, MC oder AQ40 in und auswendig? Ich kenne nicht sehr viele und dass frustiert natürlich auch - vor allem, wenn man WOW spielt, weil einem die Story gefällt. Bisher sagte Blizz eindeutig: "Nun Du spielst zwar in WOW, aber interessante Bosse, wirst Du nur sehen, wenn Du mind. 3-4 Raiden gehst." Ich denke alleine schon bei diesem Hintergrund wurde Blizz von einer großen Anzahl von Gamern auf die Finger gehauen, die sich bitterböse beschwert haben, dass sie weder SSC, MH oder BT jemals zu Gesicht bekommen haben.

Mir gefällt der jetztige Weg von Blizz sehr gut, da man auch als Nicht-Hardcore-Gamer die Chance hat gescheites Equip zu bekommen. Was biher fast unmöglich war.

Und mal ehrlich, wenn man meint sich über Equip zu definieren ist das meiner Meinung nach nichts anderes, als wenn man sich einen Porsche kauft und deswegen auf alles andere im Leben verzichten muss. Solche Leute wird es immer geben, aber das repräentiert garantiert nicht die Mehrzahl der WOW-Spieler aus.

Und wenn ich jetzt mal Böse sein soll (was ich eh verdammt gerne bin) ... dann sollten Leute, die eh nichts anderes zu tun haben als zu zocken, sich mal ein anderes Hobby oder eine Aufgabe suchen, um ihr Selbstwertgefühl aufzupolieren.


----------



## hansieknalle (2. September 2009)

ich freue mich auch nicht auf das add-on.

ich finde die entwicklung der klassen bis auf wenige ausnahmen recht gut, weil einfach mal alles klassen mit allen skillung raid tauglich sind und die unterschied recht gering sind, das war in classic einfach scheiße, wenn du mit willst gibt es nur die eine skillung (tank/heal oder DD)

was wieder rum mich aber richtig stört ist das raiden ansich kein spaß mehr macht, erst kommt t7 schlafcontent, dann mal ein richtig gute ini mit ulduar und werden man noch die letzten HM legt kommt dann PDC/PDK und auf einmal kann man HM-loot wegschmeißen und jeder noob rendet mit besser items rum. (wobei man selber sich den arsch abgewipt hat)

also wer noch t7 oder t8 geht ist doch echt dumm man kann doch einfach 80 werden pdc abfarmen dann pdk 10/25er und schon hat man highendgear.

free epic geht mir echt auf zeiger, wenn jemand nicht die zeit hat für regelmässige raids soll er schon die möglichkeit sich aus zu rüsten aber ein itemstufetiefer hätte es auch getan.

jetzt hat man auf einmal mit im raid die leute die zwar die zeit haben gut aus zu rüsten aber einfach keine ahnung haben. (damit meine ich RND 10er raids oder sowas)

dazu habe ich auch supper beispiel ich war letztens mit twink pdc abfarmen dann ich hatte ich dann eine gruppe voll epicleuten (markengear), was war das ende vom lead ich als dk-tank platz 1 im damage mit ca 1500 dps. in pdc ist das ja noch egal aber lustig wird es sollte man ja doch ulduar 10er gehn mit twink.

und es sollte ja klar sein wohin die reise geht von blizz 

aber jetzt kommen wir auch mal zu addon selber, bis jetzt habe ich ja nur das aufgezählt was mich jetzt schon stört und was von blizz auch so weiter geführt wird.

erstmal das thematalente. was ist an den mometan talenten so schwer und wenn man sich nicht sicher ist kann doch in jeden forum mal nach lesen? ich weis es nicht, aber wenn es dann heißt das es nur noch fun talente geben soll und nur noch dieses mastery gibt. naja aber wenn man keine rota kennt macht man auch immer noch kein schaden, auch wenn skillung egal ist. (ich wart noch auf den post alles klassen bekommen faceroll)

wie sagt barlow doch eins "Ey Alter, deine Mutter skillt Improved Sap!"

dann muss blizz halt nur noch alle 2 monate eine nue raidinstanz raus bringen, weil sonst jeder weg geht (ist ja dann eh alles abgefarmt).

aber lieber ein paar tausend gute spieler weniger als 1 mio noob´s. denn blizz kann da ja egal sein, weil alle das selbe zahlen.

Schafft Blizzard neue Euphorie? ja zum abgewöhn


----------



## Nestazio (2. September 2009)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Das Addon sei deiner Meinung nach nichts als Schöngerede und Verdrängung von bekannten Problemen? Hier hört es auch schon auf, das verstehe ich leider nicht, um eine weitere Ausführung wöre ich dankbar.
> 
> So, jetzt mein Lieblinspunkt. Du behauptest, dass die Individualität von WoW mit jedem Patch und Addon mehr und mehr verloren geht. Und weiter oben führst du aus, dass das Spiel zu einem Einheitsbrei verkocht wird.
> 
> ...



kurze zusammenfassung: kein 0815 addon - weil nur 5 level, weil alte welt "verschönert" wird, weil zusätzlich neuer kontinent, weil keine heldenklasse. versteh ich doch richtig!?

ok, folgendes, bekannte probleme (will jetzt mal 2 nennen, sonst sitz ich morgen noch):

Balancing - wie lang wird darüber schon geredet? nichts geschiet. bzw. wird es immer "falsch" gemacht - siehe pvp/pve problematik. entweder oder. ich seh da keine richtige klare linie und bin von dem ständigen hin und her genervt. was mit dem addon nicht besser wird, aber warten wir ab.

Serverauslastung - tut mir leid, aber der neue addon ist in meinen augen einfach nur ein rettungsring von blizz, welchen sie der community hinwerfen, damit classic spieler an der stange gehalten werden - ich spiele auf 4 verschiedenen realms (auch unterschiedliche realmpools), und hab überall das problem das man zum teil stunden lang vor irgendwelchen dungeons oder raids hockt und nicht reinkommt - es nervt. ich will mich in einer virtuellen welt frei bewegen können und tun und lassen können was ich wann und wie ich will - natürlich gab es diese problematik immer mal wieder schon, je nach auslastung etc. aber seit 3.1 is es einfach zum standard geworden und die antwort "Das Problem ist uns bekannt, wir arbeiten daran!" - schön. wie lange? noch mal 1 Jahr?

ich selbst zähl sicher zu den daueronlinern, welche keine arbeit und nix besseres zu tun haben als den ganzen tag on zu sein - mein problem, richtig.
nur kann es nicht sein, das man nur vormittags ruckelfrei und ohne wartezeiten spielen kann? 
für mich, ein ding der unmöglichkeit. wenn casualgestalten, dann bitte richtig und net nur halbe sachen.
also sollten die technischen vorraussetzungen auch gegeben sein. sind sie nicht.

ja, so die 2 größten probs, die mich im moment am meisten stören...will ja keine romane schreiben.


so, einheitsbrei - cataclysm ist für dich also keine 0815 addon - schön. wenigstens einen konnten sie blenden.

ja es gibt keine neue heldenklasse - boah. dafür bekommen wir tauradine und kühe in stoffkleidern etc. pp.  - Was bitte soll das? Dann lieber eine Heldenklasse.

Wiederbelebung der "toten gebiete" - mal ehrlich, so tot sind, waren die nie. und du kannst mir nicht weis machen - dass du -weil im brachland jetzt statt dem südstrom ein lavaflüsschen mit dicken felsbrocken und bissal mehr grün auftaucht - dort rum hängst?!
eben, hast du highlevel 85 - nächster witz, nur 5 lvl. aber dazu gleich. - wirst du genau so im endcontent rumposen wie alle anderen. es ist, wie mit bc oder wotlk nur eine standort verlagerung. mehr nicht. 

so, 5 stufen, anstatt 10 - ist kein argument für "den addon" - sondern nur das hinauszögern, des unvermeidlichen endes mit stufe 100. - was zu nichts anderem führen wird, was ich vermute (lag bisher immer sehr gut), das der nächste addon noch schneller kommt, als dieser.
in dem punkt muss man wirtschaftlich denken, es sind nur noch 20 level - also geht man vom alten tempo aus 2 addons - 2 x 40 euronen - mh! zu wenig, teilen wir die 20 durch 4 ... man sieht worauf es hinausläuft.

und 
eine grundlegende storytechnische Änderung rauscht über Kalimdor und die östlichen Königreiche

meinst du? was ist denn grundlegend neu? nichts, richtig. es ist die wiedergeburt von alten bekannten. an der "alten welt" wird nur kosmetisch was verändert, das ist blenden, nicht mehr, nicht weniger. aber hey - wenn es die gefällt bitte.
ich werd mein altes auto demnächst mal auschlachten, bau alles in ein schönes neues karosserie und verkauf es dir als neuwagen. is klar.
(bitte net persönlich nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

das is meine meinung, mein empfinden, und ich hab bisher großzügig über vieles hinweg gesehen, von dem was mich,zum teil schon seit jahren, stört.


hansiknalle, will jetzt nicht nich nen zitat einbauen, aber: *sign!


----------



## Technocrat (2. September 2009)

Nestazio schrieb:


> der addon ist meiner meinung nach nichts als Schöngerede und Verdrängung von bekannten, zum teil (nur) technischen, problemen und das verkochen eines ursprünglich, interessanten spieles mit eigener dynamik, zum einheitsbrei.
> 
> die individualität, welche wow zu beginn hatte, geht mit jedem patch und addon mehr und mehr verloren



Wir beide leben definitiv nicht in derselben Realität und spielen garantiert nicht dasselbe Spiel. Kommt mir fast so vor, als würdest Du für solche Aussagen bezahlt - ernst kannst Du das doch nicht meinen, oder?


----------



## Nestazio (2. September 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wir beide leben definitiv nicht in derselben Realität und spielen garantiert nicht dasselbe Spiel. Kommt mir fast so vor, als würdest Du für solche Aussagen bezahlt - ernst kannst Du das doch nicht meinen, oder?




natürlich mein ich das ernst. es gibt genug andere games welche, im gegensatz zu wow, der community entgegenkommen anstatt sie zu verkraulen. als beispiel sei EVE genannt, wer es kennt, weis wovon ich spreche.


----------



## Technocrat (2. September 2009)

Nestazio schrieb:


> verschiedenen realms (auch unterschiedliche realmpools), und hab überall das problem das man zum teil stunden lang vor irgendwelchen dungeons oder raids hockt und nicht reinkommt - es nervt.



Liest Du eigentlich Blizzards Hinweise? Mir deucht, nicht, denn dann wüßtest Du das sie gerade dabei sind, die Serverhardware massiv auszubauen, immer 10-12 Realms pro Woche. Das sind übrigens die, die extra-lange Wartungsarbeiten haben, worüber dann wieder die Meckerfritzen klagen...

Übrigens: die Tatsche, das sich Blizz genötigt sieht, die Hardware auszubauen sagt wohl mehr über die WoW Nutzerzahlen als jeder AION-Fanboi wahrhaben will...


----------



## Technocrat (2. September 2009)

Nestazio schrieb:


> natürlich mein ich das ernst. es gibt genug andere games welche, im gegensatz zu wow, der community entgegenkommen anstatt sie zu verkraulen. als beispiel sei EVE genannt, wer es kennt, weis wovon ich spreche.



Pech für Dich das ich seit 4 Jahren EVE spiele. Und zu Deiner Aussage sage ich nur soviel: Begehbare Stationen. Übrigens: das Balancing mit den Stealthschiffen ist bis heute nicht gelunegn, und dann wären da noch die Spielerzahlen...

Das wir uns nicht Misverstehen: EVE ist ein saustarkes Spiel mit einem tollen Konzept. Auch die Tatsache, das man in 20 Minuten was reißen kann selbst wenn man Hardcore ist etwas, was WoW fehlt. Trotzdem bleibt die Tatsache, das Deine Aussagen über WoW nicht mit der Realität gemein haben, was offensichtlich nicht nur ich so empfinde.


----------



## Nestazio (2. September 2009)

geb ich zu, hab ich nix von gelesen.

nur das ist ja nicht der punkt, sondern - und sowas verlange ich von einem dienstleister ganz einfach- ressourcen müssen vorher zur verfügung stehen und nicht erst im nachhinein über wochen und monate nachgereicht werden. aber btt bitte!


----------



## Renkin (2. September 2009)

> Ragnaros & Onyxia "anheben"?



Der alte ragnaros aus MC wird nich angehoben sondern es wird ihn inner neuen form und inner neuen instanz geben.

Onyxia kommt nicht im Addon sondern mit patch 3.2.2 im November anlässlich des 5. WoW Geburtstags  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wurde alles schonmal berichtet.

Mfg

Edit:





> Du hast nicht verstanden, worum es bei Onyxia geht...das ist nur eine Art Geschenk zum 5. Geburtstag von WoW und beinhaltet nichtmal einen eigenen ganzen Patch (Nur nen kleinen namenlosen Minipatch von 3.2.1 auf 3.2.2). Das finde ich btw eigentlich ganz cool, dass ein neuer Boss released wird, so kurz nach dem Kreuzfahrer-Patch.
> 
> Außerdem wird Ragnaros nicht aufgewärmt! Es entsteht ein komplett neuer Bosskampf, denn diesmal ist er nicht "zu früh gekommen", sondern im Besitz seiner vollständigen Kräfte.



Da war wohl einer schneller als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genker (2. September 2009)

kid666 schrieb:


> Ich finde zudem, dass Blizz die sachen alle viel zu shcnell raushaut... mit Patch 3.2 hatten nimmal 50% der WoW'ler Ulduar CLear!




Ach und weil Patch 3.2 draussen ist geht man nicht mehr Ulduar?!


----------



## Nestazio (2. September 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Pech für Dich das ich seit 4 Jahren EVE spiele. Und zu Deiner Aussage sage ich nur soviel: Begehbare Stationen. Übrigens: das Balancing mit den Stealthschiffen ist bis heute nicht gelunegn, und dann wären da noch die Spielerzahlen...
> 
> Das wir uns nicht Misverstehen: EVE ist ein saustarkes Spiel mit einem tollen Konzept. Auch die Tatsache, das man in 20 Minuten was reißen kann selbst wenn man Hardcore ist etwas, was WoW fehlt. Trotzdem bleibt die Tatsache, das Deine Aussagen über WoW nicht mit der Realität gemein haben, was offensichtlich nicht nur ich so empfinde.




sorry da hast du mich falsch verstanden, ich hab nie gesagt das EVE perfekt ist - natürlich gibt es da, wie überall, probleme - keine frage. der kern meiner aussage bezieht sich auf andere fakten, wie zum beispiel die möglichkeit das game kostenlos zu spielen, gerade sowas zeigt, dass den entwicklern was an der community und vorallem den so oft zitierten "hardcoregamern" liegt.

natürlich würd ich die entwicklung in wow toll finden, wenn ich jetzt erst neu dabei wäre - easy going bis zum ende und gut.
ich zog den vergleich zu eve nur, weil ich (betonung auf ich) empfinde, das blizzard vergessen hat - wer wow groß gemacht hat.
das waren ganz sicher nicht die casualgamer. und natürlich fühlen sich die "alten hasen" dann irgendwo auf die schippe genommen.


----------



## Renkin (2. September 2009)

> btt: Schafft Cataclysm neue Euphorie?
> - für mich persönlich nicht, im gegenteil
> - mit bekanntgabe war für mich eigentlich sofort klar: Ende, Danke blizz für 3 1/2 schöne jahre! seit 3.1 empfind ich nicht mal mehr spielspaß.



Dann hör doch auf zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nestazio (2. September 2009)

Renkin schrieb:


> Dann hör doch auf zu spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lesen bildet mein freund! =) ...nur sei mir gestattet die im vorraus bezahlte zeit auch noch zu nutzen - danke ^^


----------



## BingBangBumm (2. September 2009)

Euphorie? Teils und teils. Wie bereits gesagt wurde ist es wohl nichts für jeden. 
Aber wenn ich sehe wie sich die Leute hier darüber aufregen schafft das in mir etwas wie Euphorie. Vielleicht bleibe ich doch noch bis Cataclysm dabei um schön den Handelschannel zu verfolgen. Oder um die Heiligen Kühe in OG zu begutachten. Mehr aber auch nicht. 
Ich bin nicht enttäuscht vom Content, weil ich ein verhasster Casual bin. Aber WoW ist einfach langweilig geworden, weil ich mich einfach nicht mehr dafü interessiere. Aber was diese Möchtegern-Progamer hier so erzählen ist tatsächlich einfach nur göttlich. Ich hab den Text nur überflogen, aber ich bin mir doch sicher dass die berühmt berüchtigte Tikume irgendwo nochmal ausgerastet ist. Was sie natürlich immer gut formuliert macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und Belphega ist sowieso genial. Einfach nur schön wie man sich über ein Spiel was Spaß machen soll so aufregen kann. Ihr bezahlt dafür, müsst es aber nicht tun. Kündigt einfach. Wartet auf Aion und lästert dann über das. 
Bis dahin... Have fun. Und nicht zu viel Aufregung. Ist ja bekanntlich schlecht für's Herz.


----------



## Hordhaza (2. September 2009)

Sorry Leutz.
Ich bin alt und spiele verdammt lahmarschig (71 seit Mai 2006) und vielleicht im Kopp auch bissi langsam.

Aber ich versteh da was nicht.

Wenn ich mich nicht ganz vertan habe, dann gabs doch bisher n paar fly-by-Szene-Shots von Gegenden vorher/nachher, eine lustige Animation wie einer ein Worg wird, dazu ein bissi lore ("Ja, wir rerollen alte Instanzen") und das unvermeidliche "Und das machen wir mit den Talenten, dazu ein bisschen Pfad der Titanen, aber wie genau steht noch nicht fest. Ansonsten: It's done when it's done. Achja, wir nennen es "Cataclysm" ".

War doch so ungefähr die Gesamtinfo, oder hab ich elementares verpasst? Ich meine, sowas wi ein fertiges addon, eine ausführlich spielbare Alpha, eine detaillierte Beschreibung der kommenden Instanzen samt Strategie-Guide sowie alle T-Sets? Ihr zerreisst euch die Mäuler über ein addon, von dem es die vor-vor-vor-vor-vorab-Präsentation gab? Wäre es nicht sinnvoller... nunja, ich gebe zu, echt fett krasser Gedanke und so *lolz* .... abzuwarten, bis man über ein addon urteilt? Ich weiss nicht ob ne Landkarte mit rot/gelb/grün gefärbten Flecken unbedingt jetzt so die riesige Aussagekraft hat, dass man plötzlich zum Keynesianer mutiert und den wirtschaftlichen Untergang Blizzards aus dem Kaffeesatz pulen kann.

Vielleicht bin ich da ja naiv, dass ich so... auf Fakten warte?


----------



## king1608 (2. September 2009)

Man sollte es nicht so Tragisch sehen, den Immerhin ist es immernoch ,das sollten sich die Flamer zu Herzen nehmen, Blizzard´s Welt, Blizzards Copyright xD und nunmal einfach Blizzards Story was sie tun ist nunmal in ihrer Hand.

Und dashalb Cataclysm komm und zwar Schnell !!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saibot1207 (2. September 2009)

ich find die neuen Lore wendungen unglaublich spannend und freue mich auf das addon...


so jetzt is es raus, flamet mich halt  es ist meine meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayuran (2. September 2009)

elitexmage schrieb:


> aber aion ist ab 18 und deswegen flamen wow kiddys immer gegen andere spiele .. denn alle spiele warhammer glaub auch .. ab 18 ;D
> naja ...


nur so nebenbei aion ist ab 12 genau wie warhammer auch


----------



## pzzL (2. September 2009)

aaaaaaaaargh >.< wenn ich mir den thread so durchlesen bekomme ich ja kopfschmerzen >.< Ihr fordert und fordert aber wenn wirklich neues kommt wollt ihrs dann doch nich. Ihr redet hier über neue Raids als würdet ihr bei Blizz arbeiten, obwohl ihr eigentlich GARNIX wisst. das lustigste is ja sowieso, wie sich leute über holykühe und ud hunter aufregen o.O wenn die kombis euch nich gefallen, dann spielt die halt nich. macht einfach noch mehr gay blood11 palas o.O vor release von BC, genau das selbe: "uhh mimimi blutelfen wäähhh und palas auf hordenseite wie [insertrandomgangsterlanguagehere]"

mimimi ich hör auf zu spielen mimimi

wetten nich? 99,9% die jetzt sagen, dass sie aufhören spielen bei release von Cata trotzdem?

tzz, ich bin nich erstaunt


----------



## ayanamiie (2. September 2009)

Das problem is nich das blizzard schlechter wird sondern die wow spieler sie wollen immerweniger machen aber alles haben somit siehtman ja was aus wow wird mit dem ganzen contend.

Der neue alte raidcontend zu cataclism wird sicherlich genauso wie naxx zu wotlk also nichzuviel erwarten oni is ja auch nurn witz geworden


----------



## jekyll_do (3. September 2009)

Ganz im Ernst: Wenn es euch nicht gefällt sucht euch ein anderes Spiel. Ganz einfach. Da muss man nicht lange rumheulen. Stand der Dinge ist, dass der Classic-Content derzeit nur noch möglichst schnell durchgelevelt wird. Mit anderen Worten: Er ist tot. Für mich ist dieses hinterher-weinen des Classic-Contents eine einzige jämmerliche Pose. Denn wenn euch das Spiel so unglaublich wenig Spass machen würde hättet ihr längst aufgehört. Stattdessen wird diffus rumgeflamt, siehe:



ayanamiie schrieb:


> Der neue alte raidcontend zu cataclism wird sicherlich genauso wie naxx zu wotlk also nichzuviel erwarten oni is ja auch nurn witz geworden



Ich finde die Überarbeitung des Contents von 1 - 58 absolut genial, weil er derzeit nicht viel taugt und es wirklich Niemand auf der Rechnung hatte. Außerdem wird das gesamte Spiel auf ein höheres grafisches Niveau gehoben. Und wenn ihr nicht mit eurem Drachen von Sturmwind kurz zum Jägerlager fliegen wollt, oder von Donnerfels kurz rüber zum Wegekreuz, dann lasst es doch einfach. Kündigt euren Account und jammert über irgendwetwas anderes. Oder spielt Aion. Wirklich: Ich würde mir einen Ast abfreuen, wenn alle die keinen Spass am Spiel haben und es trotzdem spielen zu Aion wechseln. Ihr werdet alle nach spätestens 6 Wochen zurückkommen. Ich versprechs euch.


----------



## BlackSun84 (4. September 2009)

Bei mir hat Cata neue Euphorie geschaffen. Liegt aber auch daran, dass ich neben WoW noch andere Spiele zocke. So habe ich gerade erst wieder eine Pause seit Mai hinter mir und bin daher wieder motiviert.


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (4. September 2009)

saibot1207 schrieb:


> ich find die neuen Lore wendungen unglaublich spannend und freue mich auf das addon...
> 
> 
> so jetzt is es raus, flamet mich halt  es ist meine meinung
> ...





mir gehts genauso, ich bin todesgespannt!


----------



## Kersyl (4. September 2009)

Hmm...

Also ich fand die classic und bc zeiten auch irgendwie wie ein völlig anderesgame als es jetzt ist.
Nun, Es Spielen vermutlich immer mehr Casual Spieler WoW, Was heißt das Blizz die Mehrheit unterstützt.
Und dass sind nunmal die casual spieler...
Und was dass:"Blizz wird von aion gekillt" gerede, ist eh nur gelaber. man sagte auc AOC würd wow killen, und alles andere wie warhammer 40k usw.
Und was nun? Spielen alle Wow spieler nun warhammer, Wunes of magic guildwars oder Age of conan?
Nope.
Also denke ich dass einzige addon das wow ablösen KÖNNTE, ist dass das sie selber angekündigt haben(Blizz hatte ja mal von nem 2. MMORPG geredet), oder von D3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Jeah^^)

Nun, Ich persönlich freue mich auf Cata...NUR!!!
40 raids sollten noch eingefügt werden, also 25er und 40er. Außerdem sollten Ausgewählte raids 10er seien(Kara ZA stil halt =D)
Also wenn es dass geben würde, wär ich happy. Und außerdem alle die sagen dass cata nur alte Instanzen bringt, werden sie neu aufgelegt, z.B Nefarion ist wieder Zu Mami gezogen, Onyxia hat sich ein paar neue Schuppen zugelegt und Ragnaros hat Auch ein paar neue Tricks auf Lager...

Desweiteren, will ich neue Weltbosse sehen =D
Ich meine, mit Wotlk gab es bisher Keinen Weltboss. In bc nur 2, und die alten Bosse waren wenigstens zu Häuf da.
Also wenn es all dass gäbe, wäre ich sehr sehr beeindruckt von blizzard "Activision", aber ich glaube kaum dass sie dass alles einführen werden.


----------



## Braamséry (4. September 2009)

Voraus: Ich spiele nicht mehr, aba sage gern meine meinung, also nix von wegen "hör doch auf"

Schafft Cataclysm eine neue Euphorie?
Nein!
Warum nicht? Weil es enden wird wie Wotlk.
Warum schreib ich jez wohl sowas wobei doch alle schreiben "Wotlk war Scheiße, Cataclysm wird viel besser"
Kla bei BC haben nicht so viele rumgemeckert, weil BC geil war, aba ich kenne NIEMANDEN der am anfang gesagt hat, dass Wotlk scheiße wird, weil die Story sehr sehr geil schien. Lcihking kommt, die Geißel mit dem Event am ende von BC war auch Nice, dann kommt Wotlk und alle schreien nach 4wochen, dass es zu leicht ist.

Also kla is wotlk zu leicht, aba das hat am anfang auch keiner gesagt.

Also steht für mich praktisch fest, dass Cataclysm auch mehr als easy wird.

Warum schreibe ich sowas nur um mir flames einzufangen?

Ganz einfach!!!

Ich habe die Hoffnung, dass wenn genügend leute sagen:" Scheiß auf Blizz, wir müssen weg, damit die kapieren, dass wir net alles hinnehmen"
Auf Deutsch, ich will möglichst viele Leute dazu bringen, Aion anzufangen, weil es das nächste MMORPG is was kommt. Da ich es selbst schon gespielt habe und es sehr geil finde (bin ein BC fan und liebe schwerere raids, also alles andre als Casual).

Wer flamen will kanns gerne machen, aba denkt erstma nach, ob ihr net auch geschrieben habt:" Wotlk wird geil" um dann das gegenteil zu mercken, weil ihr auf einma merkt, dass Cataclysm die gleich richtung anvisiert hat und fest draufzusteuert.


----------



## BlackSun84 (4. September 2009)

Das Gemecker ist doch normal. Vor BC war Classic scheiße, vor Wrath BC und nun ist Wrath für viele bescheiden. Im Grunde kann man viele Threads zu dem Thema als copy&past nehmen und einfach die Addonnamen verändern. Von daher ist die übliche Verklärung im Spiel, vor allem beim Thema Raids, die schon angeblich bei BC Kindergartenniveau hatten. Der Mensch ist halt doch sehr schnell vergesslich.


----------



## Seryma (4. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> 2 neue Klassen -> okay -> aber Die Zusammenstellung diverser Völkerklassen sind einfach nur bäh ._.



*RASSEN!! ES SIND RASSEN!!!!!!!!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja zum Topic:

Ich bin gespannt was die Entfernung von ZM, Crit, AP und Def angeht... mal gucken wie das wird.. naja, wie ich Blizz kenne wird am Ende alles gut..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamman (4. September 2009)

niemand checkt dass dass es rassen sind^^
alle sagen klassen^^
naja egal
ich bin echt gespannt auf Cata
wird denk ich echt cool ; )


----------



## Dabow (4. September 2009)

Kurz und knapp : JA


----------

